# ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for March 2016 round.<==



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats to Feb invitees and let's hope who ever subscribes to this thread doesn't need to subscribe to new EOI thread


----------



## ranagarima14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, where can I find the eoi invitation waiting list for 2613?


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Following


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Any idea when would be the next round of invitations? What predictions for job code 261313?


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Subscribing .....


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Subscribing...


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

New to this forum, planning to lodge the EOI within next few days. Any chance for 65 pointer to get the invitation in the next round? Anybody know when is the next invitation round?


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Subscribed!
I hope march favors us! wishing good luck to all u folk.


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all.. did any mechanical engineer got invitation in the recent times with 60 points for 189 ??

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

jamis said:


> New to this forum, planning to lodge the EOI within next few days. Any chance for 65 pointer to get the invitation in the next round? Anybody know when is the next invitation round?


You'd have got it even in the last round if you had lodged your EOI with 65. With 65 you will get it in the next round it self. Good luck and please log EOI wisely and avoid duplicating applications as there are many applicants with 60 points waiting.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have submitted EOI at 00:38 AM AEST on 17th feb 2016. I see that Current invitation round is on 17th Feb but I see invitations coming on 16th itself. 

If next invitation round is on March 2nd when should I expect an invitation?


----------



## venkats (Oct 7, 2014)

jamis said:


> New to this forum, planning to lodge the EOI within next few days. Any chance for 65 pointer to get the invitation in the next round? Anybody know when is the next invitation round?


Your signature is very inspiring, yes 65 points chance is there every round.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you very much for the information and advice.. I'll do accordingly.. I'm still waiting for my IELTS results sheet, just got the results yesterday through SMS that's why I couldn't lodge it before. 



USI said:


> You'd have got it even in the last round if you had lodged your EOI with 65. With 65 you will get it in the next round it self. Good luck and please log EOI wisely and avoid duplicating applications as there are many applicants with 60 points waiting.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

sragou13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted EOI at 00:38 AM AEST on 17th feb 2016. I see that Current invitation round is on 17th Feb but I see invitations coming on 16th itself.
> 
> If next invitation round is on March 2nd when should I expect an invitation?


Are you a 60 pointer?


----------



## virubaps1 (Dec 30, 2015)

BARDIYA said:


> Hi all.. did any mechanical engineer got invitation in the recent times with 60 points for 189 ??
> 
> Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
> 60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


Hi, I submitted on 08.02.2016 with 60 points . No invitation .

Waiting for next round in March .


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> Are you a 60 pointer?


Yes.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

sragou13 said:


> Yes.


If you are a 2613** then you have a long way to go buddy. Unless they invite like Jan and early feb rounds, it's highly unlikely to get an invite. There are people waiting with EOI date 15th December who did not receive an invite in Feb 17th round.

We receive invites after 12:00 am PST Australian time. IST +6 hours. 16th feb 6:00pm would be their 17th 00:00, hence it looks like we get a day before.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

I am a bit confused.. Please help

I did not receive any acknowledgement email when I submitted eoi.. I can see the status is submitted in skill select.. Will everyone receive acknowledgement email once we submit? Do I need to do any follow up?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vivz said:


> I am a bit confused.. Please help
> 
> I did not receive any acknowledgement email when I submitted eoi.. I can see the status is submitted in skill select.. Will everyone receive acknowledgement email once we submit? Do I need to do any follow up?


I don't think you'd get any acknowledgement. At the time of registration you would get an email with reference ID and link to skillselect which you can use to login to check your application status, points breakdown e.t.c.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

I js read the below info in australian imigration page which made me worried.

Once you submit your completed EOI, you will receive a confirmation notification from SkillSelect. 


Thanks for clarifing.


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys, I have a query. How can I know that my EOI is in submitted status currently and with what DOE. In the Points breakdown page the EOI status is not shown.
I need to ask for the pdf/screesshot from my agent. Do I need to ask for both the Points breakdown and EOI screenshot from Skillselect portal to confirm it?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

pinkyg said:


> Guys, I have a query. How can I know that my EOI is in submitted status currently and with what DOE. In the Points breakdown page the EOI status is not shown.
> I need to ask for the pdf/screesshot from my agent. Do I need to ask for both the Points breakdown and EOI screenshot from Skillselect portal to confirm it?


When you login to your account, you'll see it on the top right hand side of the page. All the details will be on the same window when you login. Better to ask for a screen shot of the effective date and the status which will be on the same page. Points breakdown is just a pdf he can download and forward it to you. Cheers!


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Subscribing...

EOI --> 15 Dec 2015


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

USI said:


> I don't think you'd get any acknowledgement. At the time of registration you would get an email with reference ID and link to skillselect which you can use to login to check your application status, points breakdown e.t.c.


Yes, i also didn't got any acknowledgment.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Good news. One of my friend who submitted his EOI on 15/12/2015 got invited. Maxibawa, maybe there are hour differences. You are next.


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

USI said:


> If you are a 2613** then you have a long way to go buddy. Unless they invite like Jan and early feb rounds, it's highly unlikely to get an invite. There are people waiting with EOI date 15th December who did not receive an invite in Feb 17th round.
> 
> We receive invites after 12:00 am PST Australian time. IST +6 hours. 16th feb 6:00pm would be their 17th 00:00, hence it looks like we get a day before.


Thanks.If that is the case, I will start expecting an invitation after April then.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Subscribed!
> I hope march favors us! wishing good luck to all u folk.


Jyoteesh you have applied for 189 with 60 points or just NSW with 55+5 points?

If tou have applied for SS what is it to do with March Round? state invitation is seperate from independent subclass invitation. 

Hope you are not misguided by something


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Good news. One of my friend who submitted his EOI on 15/12/2015 got invited. Maxibawa, maybe there are hour differences. You are next.


Hi Steiger,

is he the 60 pointer of 2613XX code who got the invitation. Can you pls confirm


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

Thats great!! Ur friend is 2613 right?



Steiger said:


> Good news. One of my friend who submitted his EOI on 15/12/2015 got invited. Maxibawa, maybe there are hour differences. You are next.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Subscribing. Submitted EOI today.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

*Wait List for 2613*



Steiger said:


> 261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
> 261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
> 261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
> 261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
> ...


Wait list for 2613


----------



## pinkyg (Oct 18, 2015)

261311, 60, 19/1/2016


chzaib said:


> wait list for 2613


----------



## Happyforever (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I have been following the EOI invitations since Jan. 2016. Please add me in. 

261312 60 11/01/2016

Thank you.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Hi Steiger,
> 
> is he the 60 pointer of 2613XX code who got the invitation. Can you pls confirm


Yes.


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

Updated Wait List

261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016 Eagle471
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108
261311	60 19/1/2016 pinkyg
261312 60	11/01/2016	Happyforever
*************************************


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

ravikiran7070 has got his invite in the latest round as he has updated with 70 points.



chzaib said:


> Updated Wait List
> 
> 261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
> 261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
> ...


----------



## chzaib (Jan 20, 2016)

ravikiran7070 has got his invite in the latest round as he has updated with 70 points.[/QUOTE]
updated


----------



## RKS20 (Dec 18, 2015)

chzaib said:


> Updated Wait List
> 
> 261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
> 261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
> ...


Please count me in

261313 60	01/02/2016	RKS20


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Good news. One of my friend who submitted his EOI on 15/12/2015 got invited. Maxibawa, maybe there are hour differences. You are next.


Thanks a lot for the info.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

chzaib said:


> Updated Wait List
> 
> 261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
> 261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
> ...


Please add me to the list. Just a suggestion mate, Please sort us by dates which makes it easier to track. Thanks a lot for the great work!

Here we go: 

261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger
261312 60	11/01/2016	Happyforever
261311	60 19/1/2016 pinkyg
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261311 60 27/01/2016 USI
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108



Code: 261311
EOI: 189 
Points: 60 
DOE: 27-01-2016


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Please add me to the list. Just a suggestion mate, Please sort us by dates which makes it easier to track. Thanks a lot for the great work!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


Mate, I will sort again. Your one is a bit wrong.

261313	60	15/12/2015	maxibawa
261313	60	18/12/2015	malbuquerque306
261313	60	31/12/2015	hemaa
261312	60	5/1/2016	Eagle471
261312 60	11/1/2016	Happyforever
261313	60	13/1/2016	Steiger
261311	60 19/1/2016 pinkyg
261313 60 21/1/2016 Niks2088
261311 60 27/1/2016 USI
261313 60 1/2/2016 chzaib
261313 60 1/2/2016 RKS20
261311 60 2/2/2016 manc0108


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

When can we know the exact day for the next round, any idea dudes?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> When can we know the exact day for the next round, any idea dudes?


Probably next week.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

OK fine


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> USI said:
> 
> 
> > Please add me to the list. Just a suggestion mate, Please sort us by dates which makes it easier to track. Thanks a lot for the great work!
> ...


Please add me
261312 60 13/02/2016 vivz


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Add me too.
261313 60 10/02/2016 jairichi's spouse
She is giving her PTE next week hopefully if she scores more she will get extra 10 points.


----------



## xuantran84 (Feb 18, 2016)

Please add me as well. Thanks.

Code: 261312
EOI: 189
Points: 60
DOE: 28-01-2016


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Nsw?*



xuantran84 said:


> Please add me as well. Thanks.
> 
> Code: 261312
> EOI: 189
> ...


How many of you are waiting for NSW... ?


----------



## xuantran84 (Feb 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> How many of you are waiting for NSW... ?


I did not apply for SS bro.


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Nsw ..?*

How many of you are waiting for NSW... ?


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

what is the date of next invitation round?


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Please add me on the waiting list.

Code: 261312
EOI: 189
Points: 60
DOE: 15-01-2016


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

*Nsw - ba*



madhuri1310 said:


> How many of you are waiting for NSW... ?


Hi Madhuri,

I have applied for NSW.

BA -
DEOI - 02-02-16 
Points : 189 -60
: 190 - 65 (NSW)


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

Steiger do you mean next week is the next invitation round or next week is where you know about the next invitation round? 

Anyway, PLease add me to the list too

189 : 261313 : 60 points : EOI : Feb 05-2016 (I missed 10 points by 0.5 marks in IELTS writing and i applied for re evaluation:fingerscrossed


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

gurramdi said:


> Steiger do you mean next week is the next invitation round or next week is where you know about the next invitation round?
> 
> Anyway, PLease add me to the list too
> 
> 189 : 261313 : 60 points : EOI : Feb 05-2016 (I missed 10 points by 0.5 marks in IELTS writing and i applied for re evaluation:fingerscrossed


We might get to know just the date of invite dude! Invites are sent on a bi-weekly basis.


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, I have one confusion about DOE in Skill Select page. I submitted my EOI on 23rd Jan 16. I did second skill assessment with new job entry and updated my EOI on 18th Feb 16. On the first page of Skill select (landing page after login), my Date of Effect is shown as 23 Fan 16. But in the point breakdown file, that I downloaded, shows 18/02/2016 08:51:25 as Date of Effect.

Is this a system issue or which one is the correct DOE? Main point is, the update on Feb 18, 2016 did not change my point. As Feb second round was slow, I am really worried if my DOE is moved from Jan to Feb.

261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

rajeshdai said:


> Hi, I have one confusion about DOE in Skill Select page. I submitted my EOI on 23rd Jan 16. I did second skill assessment with new job entry and updated my EOI on 18th Feb 16. On the first page of Skill select (landing page after login), my Date of Effect is shown as 23 Fan 16. But in the point breakdown file, that I downloaded, shows 18/02/2016 08:51:25 as Date of Effect.
> 
> Is this a system issue or which one is the correct DOE? Main point is, the update on Feb 18, 2016 did not change my point. As Feb second round was slow, I am really worried if my DOE is moved from Jan to Feb.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


Your DOE shouldn't change if your points remain unchanged after the update.


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Your DOE shouldn't change if your points remain unchanged after the update.


Hi Attentionseeker, thanks for information, and that was what I understood too and updated my profile. The points remain same. But the point breakdown page is making me mad.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Doesn't matter. Your date of effect which is on the main page is the one that matters. If they start changing dates for all updates we make in our EOI, it wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello all members,
I have submitted EOI ANZSCO 261312 ON August 2015 with 55+5 points nsw ss 190 visa. competent english till now I have not received any news regarding invitation. So kindly reply with how long do i have to wait for receiving invitations. Waiting for you reply.
THANKS.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello all members,
> I have submitted EOI ANZSCO 261312 ON August 2015 with 55+5 points nsw ss 190 visa. competent english till now I have not received any news regarding invitation. So kindly reply with how long do i have to wait for receiving invitations. Waiting for you reply.
> THANKS.


Kindly provide your point break down.


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

Point Breakdown
Age-25, qualification-15, Exp-15 Tolal=55+5 From nsw ss


----------



## sanjay kumar (Dec 19, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Kindly provide your point break down.


Age-25
Qualification-15
Exp- 15
Ilets- Competent
Total= 55+5 nsw ss 190.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

sanjay kumar said:


> Age-25
> Qualification-15
> Exp- 15
> Ilets- Competent
> Total= 55+5 nsw ss 190.


why dont you try PTE instead of IELTS. Scores are come in withing 24hours. This is only way you can make it to 65 with 10 min points in PTE.


----------



## flyhi (Jul 1, 2015)

Please include mine too..in the list

189| DOE: 23/01/2016 | 60 Pts | Code - 261311 | No state sponsorship


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.

1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?

2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.
> 
> ...


1. Use 'Registration ID'
2. Enter all experience in two parts:
(a) Make a entry for first 2 years and answer 'No' to the question: Is this employment related to your nominated occupation? 
(b) Make a entry for remaining 3.7 years and answer 'Yes' to the question: Is this employment related to your nominated occupation?

Reference: skillselect.govspace.gov.au/category/points-related-faqs


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*Confused how to submit an EOI?*

HI Guys,

My ACS letter has overall experience stated for 8 years since JULY 2007( 7 years in India and 1 year in Sydney) . Since i have not categorically filled the application with different countries of employment while submitting my ACS. I fear of losing 5 points for the Sydney Local experience. Now in order to claim 5 points for my local experience is resubmitting the ACS only option? On the other hand i anyhow get 15 points for the experience, all my 8 years in india as per ACS. Either wise if they consider 7 years i get 10 points for that and 5 points for sydney local experience. Am confused whether to submit the EOI with 8 years (15 points) or 7 years indian experience ( 10 points) + 1 year sydney experience(5 points).

Please advise. Would like to get your views on it .Is resubmitting ACS the only option ??

Thanks


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> My ACS letter has overall experience stated for 8 years since JULY 2007( 7 years in India and 1 year in Sydney) . Since i have not categorically filled the application with different countries of employment while submitting my ACS. I fear of losing 5 points for the Sydney Local experience. Now in order to claim 5 points for my local experience is resubmitting the ACS only option? On the other hand i anyhow get 15 points for the experience, all my 8 years in india as per ACS. Either wise if they consider 7 years i get 10 points for that and 5 points for sydney local experience. Am confused whether to submit the EOI with 8 years (15 points) or 7 years indian experience ( 10 points) + 1 year sydney experience(5 points).
> 
> ...


You have 8 years work ex after the 2 years ACS deduction? Since you said overall experience as 8 years, I'm assuming that you can only claim points for 6 years which would be 10 points.

Regarding whether to show your sydney local experience, I'm not too sure. But I guess when you lodge the visa application, you might have to show the Australia PCC as well since you have been in Sydney for one year. So, showing that in ACS might be necessary. But, I'll let other seniors respond to your local experience query.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

sridharv86 said:


> You have 8 years work ex after the 2 years ACS deduction? Since you said overall experience as 8 years, I'm assuming that you can only claim points for 6 years which would be 10 points.
> 
> Regarding whether to show your sydney local experience, I'm not too sure. But I guess when you lodge the visa application, you might have to show the Australia PCC as well since you have been in Sydney for one year. So, showing that in ACS might be necessary. But, I'll let other seniors respond to your local experience query.


No my ACS countable experience is 8 years. So my dilemma is whether to resubmit my ACS with proper country category categorization or will DIBP accept, if i provide them the supporting documents. I thought of getting the opinion from the forum before i reach out to the DIBP or ACS.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> sridharv86 said:
> 
> 
> > You have 8 years work ex after the 2 years ACS deduction? Since you said overall experience as 8 years, I'm assuming that you can only claim points for 6 years which would be 10 points.
> ...


I am having 1 year experience in sydney and 2 year in india.. Im acs, i filled 2 seperate sections for both the countries even though i worked for same company in india n aus.. Therfore In the acs result, experience for both india n aus was specifically mentioned.

In eoi, u need to mention india n aus expereince seperately.. Need to mention the australian state where u have experience together with duration.,doing this will give you 5 point for aus experience..

I specified 2 seperate expreience for india n aus in acs and eoi..


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

vivz said:


> I am having 1 year experience in sydney and 2 year in india.. Im acs, i filled 2 seperate sections for both the countries even though i worked for same company in india n aus.. Therfore In the acs result, experience for both india n aus was specifically mentioned.
> 
> In eoi, u need to mention india n aus expereince seperately.. Need to mention the australian state where u have experience together with duration.,doing this will give you 5 point for aus experience..
> 
> I specified 2 seperate expreience for india n aus in acs and eoi..


I agree with you, originally while submitting the application should have split up and applied but i linger in another scenario, where if i dont claim the Sydney experience i am entitled to claim 15 points for 8 years experience. Either, they have to consider my 7 years(indian experience) + 1 year(sydney expeience) or 8 year in india (although this is actually wrong). So i am confused on what to apply for in the EOI.. :confused2:

Thanks.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*ACS exp.*

Hi All,

i am new to this forum, i have a query regarding ACS experience


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*ACS exp.*

Hi All,

i am new to this forum, i have a query regarding ACS experience. i have applied ACS on 8th feb for 261313 (7thfeb, 2011 to 7th Feb 2016) , As per ACS my exp is valid after feb 2013. now question is is it valid after 7th 2013 or from 1st march 2013 ?


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Singh_lucky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new to this forum, i have a query regarding ACS experience. i have applied ACS on 8th feb for 261313 (7thfeb, 2011 to 7th Feb 2016) , As per ACS my exp is valid after feb 2013. now question is is it valid after 7th 2013 or from 1st march 2013 ?


it will be from march 2013.. 

Seniors, please correect me if i am wrong


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vivz said:


> it will be from march 2013..
> 
> Seniors, please correect me if i am wrong


Viv is correct start counting duration from Mar 2013 as relevant to nominated occupation code


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello,

I am planing to apply for Visa type 189 and 190 under ANZSCO code 263111. Following is the detail of my points

Age : 30 pts
Education : 15 pts
Experience : 5pts
PTE : 10 pts
Total : 60 pts

I was planing to apply for 189 and 190 using separate EOI id's. is it fine ?

Can i use one email id for 2 eoi forms ?

Regards,
Prakash Matuwani


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks for quick reply


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi People,

Good day ! Need some help on my case.

Today, I have lodged an EOI for 189 - ANZSCO : 261311 Analyst programmer with 75 points and 190 Visa with 80 Points. 

History : In 2014, my 189 visa application was refused as i failed to meet the eligibility of 60 points as ACS didn't count my experience and i lost 10 points.

Now, i have the eligible points and have lodged EOI with points stated above.

1) When can i expect an EOI in the near future ? Any time approx. ? 
2) Do i need to follow any extra caution while lodging a EOI/PR application as my PR 189 was rejected in 2014.
3) Do i need to opt for a migration agent as my PR app was once rejected ? 

Could you please help with the information on above points.
Thanks for your time
Cheers,
H.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planing to apply for Visa type 189 and 190 under ANZSCO code 263111. Following is the detail of my points
> 
> ...


Yes it should be fine to use same email id for seperate eoi's


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the response

I submitted EOI for visa type 190 (NSW state) under ANZSCO code 263111. Do we get auto-notification email acknowledging the receipt of EOI ?

Regards,
Prakash Matuwani


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Prakashmatuwani said:


> Thanks for the response
> 
> I submitted EOI for visa type 190 (NSW state) under ANZSCO code 263111. Do we get auto-notification email acknowledging the receipt of EOI ?
> 
> ...


Skill select and immi account should be sending acknowlwdgement email many do receive the notification whereas quite a few people have not received. Can't say for sure if you would receive the notification.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Good day ! Need some help on my case.
> 
> ...


You should defnitely get invitation in march begining


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Vikas

In one of the thread/post i read that if we don't get auto-notification acknowledging the receipt of EOI then we can send a email enquiring about the receipt. I am not sure which thread/post i saw this information

Do you have the contact detail (email id or contact number) of NSW ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

[QUO"TE=Prakashmatuwani;9485906]Thanks for the reply Vikas

In one of the thread/post i read that if we don't get auto-notification acknowledging the receipt of EOI then we can send a email enquiring about the receipt. I am not sure which thread/post i saw this information

Do you have the contact detail (email id or contact number) of NSW ?[/QUOTE]

Prakash you have applied in the skill select under 190 and for NSW well here i came to know about this from NSW website

"1. Why haven't I been contacted by NSW or DIBP since I submitted my EOI in SkillSelect?

We do not send acknowledgement emails after you have submitted your EOI and will only contact you if are selected for an invitation. NSW Migration Services will not be providing updates on individual candidate's EOIs and/or ranking.

The top-ranking candidates will be the first to be invited to apply and NSW will determine how many invitations are issued on an ongoing basis. EOIs are valid in SkillSelect for two years from the date of submission and while there is no guarantee of selection, you may be eligible for an invitation while your EOI is still active and you still meet NSW eligibility criteria."

Please go through the link below

FAQ selection - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Subscribing


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi, anyone been through following situations and what are your experience:

I left my first job on 15th Jun, 2014, then joined other job on 1st Aug, 2014.
Will 15 days from Jun,2014 (first job) will also be counted for the work experience?


You all have a nice weekend!
Rajesh


261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rajeshdai said:


> Hi, anyone been through following situations and what are your experience:
> 
> I left my first job on 15th Jun, 2014, then joined other job on 1st Aug, 2014.
> Will 15 days from Jun,2014 (first job) will also be counted for the work experience?
> ...


Rajeshdai what does your skill assessment say? From when is it counted as equating to nominated occupation code?
Yes it should be counted. Skill select counts days.with the circumstances and evidences i have seem i will try to put an example. Say If you have gap in two consecutive employments of 2 months skill select deducts that
Exapmle if your first job starts Jan 2000 and ends Jan 2001 but the second job starts in March 2001 and ends in march 2002 it is not considered as two years it would be considered as 1 year 9 months


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Rajeshdai what does your skill assessment say? From when is it counted as equating to nominated occupation code?
> Yes it should be counted. Skill select counts days.with the circumstances and evidences i have seem i will try to put an example. Say If you have gap in two consecutive employments of 2 months skill select deducts that
> Example if your first job starts Jan 2000 and ends Jan 2001 but the second job starts in March 2001 and ends in march 2002 it is not considered as two years it would be considered as 1 year 9 months


Hi vikaschandra, thanks again. I provided above example after deducting 2 years for ACS criteria. If they count 15 days from the last month of my first job, then I have 15 days more work exp   I was curious as SkillSelect just shows work experience bracket and made highly impatience applicants more confused.

Thanks!
Rajesh

261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rajeshdai said:


> Hi vikaschandra, thanks again. I provided above example after deducting 2 years for ACS criteria. If they count 15 days from the last month of my first job, then I have 15 days more work exp   I was curious as SkillSelect just shows work experience bracket and made highly impatience applicants more confused.
> 
> Thanks!
> Rajesh
> ...


Well yes you would have 15 days more and infact it does make difference at times say 16 days ahead of upcoming invitation round if your experience is 7 years 351 days 1 day prior to the invitation your experience will reach 8 years and your overall score will increase by 5 points though your Visa DOE will change to the date when the points increased. With increase in points you will have advantage in securing invite earlier than expected. 

Best wishes


----------



## rajeshdai (Feb 18, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Well yes you would have 15 days more and infact it does make difference at times say 16 days ahead of upcoming invitation round if your experience is 7 years 351 days 1 day prior to the invitation your experience will reach 8 years and your overall score will increase by 5 points though your Visa DOE will change to the date when the points increased. With increase in points you will have advantage in securing invite earlier than expected.
> 
> Best wishes


If that is the case then it helps me. Hey do you also know if adding new entry for education or work experience changes the DOE? I update my EOI by adding masters degree in education section and one more entry for job. The point is unchanged at 60, but somehow DOE changed to 17.02.16. Can this be problem in system or this is expected?


261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


----------



## Nstradamus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi mates, Please add me to the March invitation list. My eoi 13/12/2015 Occupation: Software engineer. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rajeshdai said:


> If that is the case then it helps me. Hey do you also know if adding new entry for education or work experience changes the DOE? I update my EOI by adding masters degree in education section and one more entry for job. The point is unchanged at 60, but somehow DOE changed to 17.02.16. Can this be problem in system or this is expected?
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer l DOE 23.01.16 l 189 - 60 points


If the points are not changing the DoE should bot change. What you see on screen might be the time when the eoi was updated. Download the pdf for eoi points break down the doe should be the same as before


----------



## Happyforever (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I have updated the list:

261313 60 15/12/2015 maxibawa
261313 60 18/12/2015 malbuquerque306
261313 60 31/12/2015 hemaa
261312 60 05/01/2016 Eagle471
261312 60 11/01/2016 Happyforever
261313 60 13/01/2016 Steiger
261312 60 15/01/2016 AdrianoGalesso
261311 60 19/01/2016 pinkyg
261313 60 21/01/2016 Niks2088
261313 60 23/01/2016 rajeshdai
261311 60 23/01/2016 flyhi
261311 60 27/01/2016 USI
261312 60 28/01/2016 xuantran84
261313 60 01/02/2016 chzaib
261313 60 01/02/2016 RKS20
261311 60 02/02/2016 manc0108
261313 60 05/02/2016 gurramdi
261313 60 10/02/2016 jairichi
261312 60 13/02/2016 vivz


----------



## Happyforever (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, 

When will we come to know about the next invitation round? I am so confused whether to apply for state sponsorship or not since for 189 only 1160 invitations are left for this year as of last round.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Happyforever said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will we come to know about the next invitation round? I am so confused whether to apply for state sponsorship or not since for 189 only 1160 invitations are left for this year as of last round.


You can lodge a seperate eoi for SS and in the meantime wait for the upcoming round probably you will be secure your ITA.
The upcoming rounds I think should be on the 9th and 23rd of the month. Still have to wait for the official announcement


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Happyforever said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I applied for 189 with 60 and 190(nsw) with 65 in the same eoi.. Will this be a problem?

If i get 190 first, will i dont have a chance for 189 since it is with same application?


----------



## Happyforever (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you, Vikashchandra. I will apply for SS as well. Did anyone appear for PTE recently? I am thinking to attempt PTE as well to increase my score since I have got IELTS 7.5 overall. 

Sorry Vivz, I have no idea about it.


----------



## Nstradamus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi mate, please can you add me to the list my eoi is 13/12/2015. Thank you


----------



## Nstradamus (Jan 30, 2016)

Happyforever said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated the list:
> 
> ...


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Next invitation is 9th of March followed by 23rd March 2016.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all!

Pls add me to the list for march too.

EOI submitted : 21/ 02/16
Code: 261313
ACS : +ve

Points : 65


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nstradamus said:


> Happyforever said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

*65*

Ual... Lots of 65 this time in the last call...










They are going to call 1300 on 9 March 2016. Lets aim to be all in there!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

*Not a great news*

The number of invitations have been reduced by 300 for March rounds. Earlier they were 1600 invites per round for 189. Now it has been reduced to 1300  65 pointers have increased as well. :fingerscrossed: Hope something good happens!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

The no of invitations to be issued are 1300 on March 9th. on Feb 17th,it was 1600.

Based on the last round, for 2613XX, backlog has moved to 30 days approx. ... I am expecting it would move somewhere 15-20 days in the next round on March 9th... The cutoff date is Dec 15th. So it might move till Dec 31st.
Its just my assumption.


----------



## Nstradamus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi eagle, the cut of date is 12th december not 15th please check the skill select


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> The no of invitations to be issued are 1300 on March 9th. on Feb 17th,it was 1600.
> 
> Based on the last round, for 2613XX, backlog has moved to 30 days approx. ... I am expecting it would move somewhere 15-20 days in the next round on March 9th... The cutoff date is Dec 15th. So it might move till Dec 31st.
> Its just my assumption.


Yeah I think you are right, but I hope you are wrong. 

I was aiming that the next invitation would cover most part of January, but this 300 less invitations was a sad new. What could support the idea that the next invitation will reach most part of January is the end of the year, but lets wait and see.


----------



## praveshbabu (Nov 28, 2015)

Dear Friends,
Business analyst minimum points is now 60 as mentioned on February 17 2016 round results and the date of effect for my expression Of interest is 4 th November 2016.
My doubt here is will I have a possibility of getting an invite by probably July or september this year if the invite remains at around 60 points. Looks like I am greedy here 
Thanks for your support
Regards,
Pravesh


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

praveshbabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> Business analyst minimum points is now 60 as mentioned on February 17 2016 round results and the date of effect for my expression Of interest is 4 th November 2016.
> My doubt here is will I have a possibility of getting an invite by probably July or september this year if the invite remains at around 60 points. Looks like I am greedy here
> Thanks for your support
> ...


I assume that you stand a chance buddy. Since there aren't enough 65 pointers, they had to reduce the cutoff. Nov 4th was your EOI date, so You never know. Just be hopeful!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Yeah I think you are right, but I hope you are wrong.
> 
> I was aiming that the next invitation would cover most part of January, but this 300 less invitations was a sad new. What could support the idea that the next invitation will reach most part of January is the end of the year, but lets wait and see.


Yes, we cannot predict whats going to happen, lets hope that it would clear most of the part in Jan


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> Nstradamus said:
> 
> 
> > I think MaxiBawa has got invited as per Steiger post
> ...


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> Eagle471 said:
> 
> 
> > No , no invite yet.. might get on 9 March round.
> ...


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi ,

I need your opinion on this. I have applied for 189 and 190-NSW [ 261313 - SW Eng, 60+5 points] and I have already got NSW invite. But I just realised that I have made a mistake in EOI. I haven't claimed any points for my current job 
and I have marked it as non-relevant in EOI and in ACS I haven't shown this exp. However, I have entered wrong start and end date for this job in fact I have under-claimed my experience. I joined on 1st May 2015 and I am still working there. I have marked start date as 1st Augusts 2015 and end date as eoi date !

- Should I change this mistake even though it won't change my total points and it is non-relevant work-exp? I wonder changing this may impact 
- If I don't change it now, when I submit documents during visa lodge there will be a mis-match. Or I don't have to submit any data for this job as I haven't claimed any points neither in EOI nor in ACS?

Your suggestion will be helpful. Thanks !


----------



## Nstradamus (Jan 30, 2016)

Lets see what happens mate very tensed..
Thank you mate.. your luck is much needed


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

USI said:


> I assume that you stand a chance buddy. Since there aren't enough 65 pointers, they had to reduce the cutoff. Nov 4th was your EOI date, so You never know. Just be hopeful!


Hi

could you clear, if having 70 points when the requirement is 60 gives you preference in the invitation, or is it a simple queue system for everyone at or above 60 points.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> could you clear, if having 70 points when the requirement is 60 gives you preference in the invitation, or is it a simple queue system for everyone at or above 60 points.


Higher your points quicker your chances of getting invited. First come first serve is only for same points.


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

USI said:


> Higher your points quicker your chances of getting invited. First come first serve is only for same points.


Oh great, thanks for information.
i am pretty pumped now as i was skeptical about getting an invite on 9th march, since i have 70 points i guess it should not be an issue now.
thanks again.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

As per the latest update the cut off if now 60 so wondering if there will be any luck for 55 pointers?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> Oh great, thanks for information.
> i am pretty pumped now as i was skeptical about getting an invite on 9th march, since i have 70 points i guess it should not be an issue now.
> thanks again.


Hi Siddhanth, what is your ANZSCO code and EOI Date?


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Siddhanth, what is your ANZSCO code and EOI Date?


ANZSCO - 233512
IELTS (1st attempt) - 29th january 2016 - overall 8 (L-9/R-8.5/S-7.5/W-6.5)
CDR (professional engg. mechanical) - 11th feb 2016 (fast track)
Positive outcome - 16th feb 2016
PTE -A - 20th feb 2016 - overall 90 (L-90/R-90/S-90/W-89) 
EOI 189 - 22nd feb 2016 - 70 points (30-age, 15-graduation, 5-work ex., 20-PTE A)

sorry i don't have a signature, i get a message "you are not allowed to have a signature" :/


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

Pings said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I need your opinion on this. I have applied for 189 and 190-NSW [ 261313 - SW Eng, 60+5 points] and I have already got NSW invite. But I just realised that I have made a mistake in EOI. I haven't claimed any points for my current job
> and I have marked it as non-relevant in EOI and in ACS I haven't shown this exp. However, I have entered wrong start and end date for this job in fact I have under-claimed my experience. I joined on 1st May 2015 and I am still working there. I have marked start date as 1st Augusts 2015 and end date as eoi date !
> ...


Seniors, any advice pls 
Basically, wrong dates in eoi for the current job which is marked as not-relevant and haven't assessed and claimed any points for this.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

praveshbabu said:


> Dear Friends,
> Business analyst minimum points is now 60 as mentioned on February 17 2016 round results and the date of effect for my expression Of interest is 4 th November 2016.
> My doubt here is will I have a possibility of getting an invite by probably July or september this year if the invite remains at around 60 points. Looks like I am greedy here
> Thanks for your support
> ...


Hi Pravesh though the cutoff has come down to 60 the number of seats remaining is very less now and probably will be exhausted in max 2 rounds (will reach the ceiling of 1536). That would means from April 2016 DIBP will not be issuing ITA for 2611xx anymore. From May onwards the backlog will start piling up again and people with 65 and above points will start joing the waiting list. Others who are on 60 points will also start trying to get additional points by scoring better in IELTS/PTE

I would advise that it possible you also try and see if you can boost your score to 65+ that ways you can secure your invite faster.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pings said:


> Seniors, any advice pls
> Basically, wrong dates in eoi for the current job which is marked as not-relevant and haven't assessed and claimed any points for this.


Do you have 190 and 189 on seperate EOI's?
The eoi for 190 NSW you are already invited ao i guess you would not be able to change anything on the 190 EOI

If they are seperate then for 189 you can change the dates it is better to do so as it is not impacting your score.


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Do you have 190 and 189 on seperate EOI's?
> The eoi for 190 NSW you are already invited ao i guess you would not be able to change anything on the 190 EOI
> 
> If they are seperate then for 189 you can change the dates it is better to do so as it is not impacting your score.


Hi Vikas,

No, I don't have separate EOIs. Both are in a single EOI.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> ANZSCO - 233512
> IELTS (1st attempt) - 29th january 2016 - overall 8 (L-9/R-8.5/S-7.5/W-6.5)
> CDR (professional engg. mechanical) - 11th feb 2016 (fast track)
> Positive outcome - 16th feb 2016
> ...


Siddhant, Does EA accept PTE? I didn't know that. I thought they just accepted IELTS or TOEFL


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Siddhant, Does EA accept PTE? I didn't know that. I thought they just accepted IELTS or TOEFL


EA does not accept PTE.
you are correct.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pings said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> No, I don't have separate EOIs. Both are in a single EOI.


Pings have you received Nomination from NSW or Invitation to apply?
What is the current status of your EOI are you able to edit or has it been freezed?


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> EA does not accept PTE.
> you are correct.


For a moment I thought I made the wrong decision. So you used IELTS for EA and PTE for EOI? Smart.
btw did EA deduct any years from your total work experience?


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Pings have you received Nomination from NSW or Invitation to apply?
> What is the current status of your EOI are you able to edit or has it been freezed?


Hi Vikas,
Thanks Vikas for the reply. 

I have received invitation and I have applied for approval and waiting for the same. Its been about 10 days .

I am able to edit the eoi.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pings said:


> Hi Vikas,
> Thanks Vikas for the reply.
> 
> I have received invitation and I have applied for approval and waiting for the same. Its been about 10 days .
> ...


Well if you have filed for your nomination already then it would better to get in touch with NSW informing about the mistake and also mentioning that no points are claimed for the current job episode. You can google and see if you can find a contact number or email id. Or maybe you can tey contacting via same email id from which you might have received nomination request. 
Do not edit anything before you get their consent as it may create discrepancy from the initial eoi with current eoi after changes


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

Mithung said:


> For a moment I thought I made the wrong decision. So you used IELTS for EA and PTE for EOI? Smart.
> btw did EA deduct any years from your total work experience?


Yes my ielts were messed up due to i don't know what (read as biased examiner) , 8 band in ielts would have been almost impossible. 
Plus i believe that the PTE exam is pretty well rounded and gives you a better chance to demonstrate your abilities. 

you can go the same way if you need additional points, based on your ielts score.


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well if you have filed for your nomination already then it would better to get in touch with NSW informing about the mistake and also mentioning that no points are claimed for the current job episode. You can google and see if you can find a contact number or email id. Or maybe you can tey contacting via same email id from which you might have received nomination request.
> Do not edit anything before you get their consent as it may create discrepancy from the initial eoi with current eoi after changes


Thanks Vikas , I have mailed them. Lets see what they think is right. Appreciate your help


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I am waiting for the invite in upcoming March invites - I have applied for BA with 60 points in July-15 and will get additional 5 points on 9th March, do you know if department will consider my additional points? And will there be any invites left for BA's in 23rd March invites?

Thanks and any information here will be greatly helpful. 

Cheers,


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Any RN with 60point waiting for invitation in march?


----------



## Pings (Oct 4, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well if you have filed for your nomination already then it would better to get in touch with NSW informing about the mistake and also mentioning that no points are claimed for the current job episode. You can google and see if you can find a contact number or email id. Or maybe you can tey contacting via same email id from which you might have received nomination request.
> Do not edit anything before you get their consent as it may create discrepancy from the initial eoi with current eoi after changes


Hi Vikas,

I received this mail from NSW.

"Your email has been noted.

Your case officer will contact you if further information is required or a decision is made."

How does this sound? Shd it be fine?


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pawanmadan19 said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for the invite in upcoming March invites - I have applied for BA with 60 points in July-15 and will get additional 5 points on 9th March, do you know if department will consider my additional points? And will there be any invites left for BA's in 23rd March invites?
> 
> Thanks and any information here will be greatly helpful.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Pawan,

DIBP will surely consider your points. for second Question, no one will be able to answer, but i think they might now exhaust all 170 remaining invites on March 9th. 

You hold good chances of invitation, atleast better than 60 Pointers.

Whats your current EOI Date?


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thankyou Dhiraj, 

My EOI submission date is 14th July-15 with 60 points and last edited date was 15th Feb-16, that's when I added additional 5 points for my 3 years Australia experience, effective date 9th March, I hope that won't change anything? 

I am appearing for PTE this Friday however wanted to know if I don't get additional points from english test, will I still have a chance?

Thanks again.


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pawanmadan19 said:


> Thankyou Dhiraj,
> 
> My EOI submission date is 14th July-15 with 60 points and last edited date was 15th Feb-16, that's when I added additional 5 points for my 3 years Australia experience, effective date 9th March, I hope that won't change anything?
> 
> ...


On 9th March, your EOI date will change to 9th March with 65 Points, you have good chances to get invited, just depends upon no of invites released on 9th March.

but i am 99% sure you will get it..


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> On 9th March, your EOI date will change to 9th March with 65 Points, you have good chances to get invited, just depends upon no of invites released on 9th March.
> 
> but i am 99% sure you will get it..


you might get it on 9th March as well, depends upon how DIBP skillselect tool behaves and the time it is run...if your points get updated just before skillselect release invitations you might get it on 9th..

Senior members / others, yours opinion.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Pawanmadan19 said:


> Thankyou Dhiraj,
> 
> My EOI submission date is 14th July-15 with 60 points and last edited date was 15th Feb-16, that's when I added additional 5 points for my 3 years Australia experience, effective date 9th March, I hope that won't change anything?
> 
> ...


Hey Pawan! can you provide your score break down pls?


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI 18 of Feb, and my point is 60.
Would I be able to get invitation on 09 March? 
Well I'm hoping it so desperately as my student visa expires on 15 March.
If I'm not given invitation, I have to apply for graduate visa.......


----------



## Pawanmadan19 (Feb 22, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> On 9th March, your EOI date will change to 9th March with 65 Points, you have good chances to get invited, just depends upon no of invites released on 9th March.
> 
> but i am 99% sure you will get it..


Thanks Mate, I am also hopeful of the same, someone suggested that it depends upon when the system will send the invites and my points will increase, so lets see.

Thanks for your help, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Pings said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I received this mail from NSW.
> 
> ...



That sound good. At least you have informed them and they acknowledged. All will go well.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

dheeraj81 said:


> you might get it on 9th March as well, depends upon how DIBP skillselect tool behaves and the time it is run...if your points get updated just before skillselect release invitations you might get it on 9th..
> 
> Senior members / others, yours opinion.


Hi Dheeraj/Pawan,

To get the invite on 9th , the EOI should be updated before 8th midnight as the system starts releasing the invitations then.But since you are completing 3 years on 9th I'm not sure if you can do this.

Regards,

Mansi


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Dheeraj/Pawan,
> 
> To get the invite on 9th , the EOI should be updated before 8th midnight as the system starts releasing the invitations then.But since you are completing 3 years on 9th I'm not sure if you can do this.
> 
> ...


Here it would all depend on the timestamp if the points increase just a minute before the invites are sent out the person will fall under the elligibility bracket and most probably receive invite.


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted EOI on Feb 12th for Subclass 190.
Points gained - 55
Subclass 190 - 5
Total Points - 60
ANZCO CODE: 233311
Is there chance to get invitation by March 9th round... 
any one has submitted EOI during same period..


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation for 233411-Electronics Engineer?

Also, can i get my PCC and Medicals done before getting an invitation as it is going to save some time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Not sure about PCC, depends on the country you are applying for PCC.
Medicals for sure can be done before getting invitation, create a HAP Id now and go for medicals asap.
I've seen several people got their grant within 10 - 15 days once they pre-lodge all documents. Just go through this post: 



Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation for 233411-Electronics Engineer?
> 
> ...


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Confusion*

Hi Mates,

I have a question, my friend applied for EOI and got invided with 65 points on 17/02/2016. But he now realized that he included NOV 2007 to claim points where ACS clearly says after Nov 2007. But he will be eligible for the claimed points as on 01/03/2016. Can he now lodge his visa ? he wishes to lodge visa after 1st march to be on safer side. But can he lodge with corrected date i.e DEC2007. Will this difference in date in visa lodge vs eoi cause any problem for rejection ?

Waiting for experts to repond.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have a question, my friend applied for EOI and got invided with 65 points on 17/02/2016. But he now realized that he included NOV 2007 to claim points where ACS clearly says after Nov 2007. But he will be eligible for the claimed points as on 01/03/2016. Can he now lodge his visa ? he wishes to lodge visa after 1st march to be on safer side. But can he lodge with corrected date i.e DEC2007. Will this difference in date in visa lodge vs eoi cause any problem for rejection ?
> 
> ...



Well it is nothing to do with now he is eligible. the most important is he claimed it 1 month before he was supposed to. It all matters is how much difference would it have made with regards to points he claimed if he would have not claimed that particular month. 

If adding nov gave him 5 additional points then that is incorrect claim and CO might question it. 

Not sure what can be done about this though. Other senior members please advise.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

No problem, ask him to lodge visa anytime... don't have to wait till March...

Reason is - he has already crossed 8+ years two months before itself. CO may not dig about this much, i think.

Please have a look at my inference.

A]: If 17th Feb 2016 EOI reads as *Dec 2007*, then it will be 8 years, *2 months*, 16 days excluding the end date.

B]: And if 17th Feb 2016 EOI readys as *Nov 2017*, the it will be 8 years, *3 months*, 16 days excluding the end date.

Hope it clears.

However, if CO raises a concern thru email, you may have to accept the mistake and reply courteously, and also good that there is no change in the point on this mistake.

Senior members, please provide your thoughts if any.




vistad90 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have a question, my friend applied for EOI and got invided with 65 points on 17/02/2016. But he now realized that he included NOV 2007 to claim points where ACS clearly says after Nov 2007. But he will be eligible for the claimed points as on 01/03/2016. Can he now lodge his visa ? he wishes to lodge visa after 1st march to be on safer side. But can he lodge with corrected date i.e DEC2007. Will this difference in date in visa lodge vs eoi cause any problem for rejection ?
> 
> ...


----------



## usman_telecom (Feb 24, 2016)

*Eoi*



vivz said:


> I am a bit confused.. Please help
> 
> I did not receive any acknowledgement email when I submitted eoi.. I can see the status is submitted in skill select.. Will everyone receive acknowledgement email once we submit? Do I need to do any follow up?




Brother please update, i submitted today and faced the same issue ...did u receive the email later or u contacted someone...pls updat

thanks


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Same Boat*



Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation for 233411-Electronics Engineer?
> 
> ...


I submitted it on 14th feb with 60 points .dear it takes about 3 months for invitation to come and then 3 more months in entire process .those with 65 points will get it first .
So you have to wait


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello congrats to all invitees
My 60 points will be achievable by me in may16 with 8 years experience.presently I m on 55 points with age-30 pts,degree-15,Exp-10 points ,assessed as engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months assessed exp by EA.
But I m tensed because the ceiling for this occu is 90℅ filled.
Besides NSW is also not giving invitation.
Eoi NSW 13/10/15.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Me neither, Not sure really they are sending emails or not, but I can see the status Submitted and under correspondence I can see the details.



usman_telecom said:


> Brother please update, i submitted today and faced the same issue ...did u receive the email later or u contacted someone...pls updat
> 
> thanks


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Well it is nothing to do with now he is eligible. the most important is he claimed it 1 month before he was supposed to. It all matters is how much difference would it have made with regards to points he claimed if he would have not claimed that particular month.
> 
> If adding nov gave him 5 additional points then that is incorrect claim and CO might question it.
> 
> Not sure what can be done about this though. Other senior members please advise.


Thanks Vikas for your insignt, I guess he claimed extra 5 points by doing this.


----------



## vistad90 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Karthick.. Will share it with him.. 



mgkarthick said:


> No problem, ask him to lodge visa anytime... don't have to wait till March...
> 
> Reason is - he has already crossed 8+ years two months before itself. CO may not dig about this much, i think.
> 
> ...


----------



## praveenspb (Feb 15, 2016)

praveenspb said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI on Feb 12th for Subclass 190.
> Points gained - 55
> Subclass 190 - 5
> Total Points - 60
> ...


Hi Friends, Anyone reply or help .... Anybody have been under same criteria...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

vistad90 said:


> Thanks Vikas for your insignt, I guess he claimed extra 5 points by doing this.


If he has done that then it is wrong. You will see here on this forum few colleagues have done the same and now they are not applying for the visa as it would create a question mark.

Though now he must have surpassed the years of experience with passing months and would be eligible but the main question is what if CO does not agree to it and what if he looses the visa fees. Maybe the CO might not question it at all and give him grant right away totally up to CO's discretion. 

I'll hope he does not have to face such situation but never know as I would not be able to speak on behalf of the concerned authority who are the decision maker.

Let him think over it and take action accordingly.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

What are the chances of getting invite in 9th march round for 261313 with 60 points as I see on 15% of quota is left. I might file Eoi in first week of March. Will 261313 be filled in 9th March round or there are chances if getting invite in 22nd March round.

Regards


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the chances of getting invite in 9th march round for 261313 with 60 points as I see on 15% of quota is left. I might file Eoi in first week of March. Will 261313 be filled in 9th March round or there are chances if getting invite in 22nd March round.
> 
> Regards


There are people waiting for months dude. Candidates who've submitted their EOIs in December are still waiting for an invite. So it's hard to get an invite if you haven't submitted your EOI yet with 60. MY EOI date is on 27th Jan and I am doubtful of whether I am going to get invited as there are only 15% remaining. Try improving your English score if you have any room to claim extra points there.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> There are people waiting for months dude. Candidates who've submitted their EOIs in December are still waiting for an invite. So it's hard to get an invite if you haven't submitted your EOI yet with 60. MY EOI date is on 27th Jan and I am doubtful of whether I am going to get invited as there are only 15% remaining. Try improving your English score if you have any room to claim extra points there.


It would be totally a disaster if they do not clear 60 pointers until January 2016. Otherwise in July round there will be almost 6 months backlog already, which will definitely put a lot of burdens to DIBP themselves. But I have seen many absurd things so no one can predict.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Steiger said:


> It would be totally a disaster if they do not clear 60 pointers until January 2016. Otherwise in July round there will be almost 6 months backlog already, which will definitely put a lot of burdens to DIBP themselves. But I have seen many absurd things so no one can predict.


I second your thought man! It's very hard to see the ceiling being close and the clearance still being at 12th December.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

praveenspb said:


> Hi Friends, Anyone reply or help .... Anybody have been under same criteria...


Invitation rounds do not apply to 190 or 489 state-sponsored visas. Invitation rounds apply to 189 and 489 (family sponsored).

190 visas are not invited on any fixed schedule, so you need to simply wait and see if/when you receive an invitation.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Invitation rounds do not apply to 190 or 489 state-sponsored visas. Invitation rounds apply to 189 and 489 (family sponsored).
> 
> 190 visas are not invited on any fixed schedule, so you need to simply wait and see if/when you receive an invitation.


Thanks Maggie for that update. So there is no cap when it comes to state sponsorship visa's? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello congrats to all invitees
My 60 points will be achievable by me in may16 with 8 years experience.presently I m on 55 points with age-30 pts,degree-15,Exp-10 points ,assessed as engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months assessed exp by EA.
But I m tensed because the ceiling for this occu is 90℅ filled.
Besides NSW is also not giving invitation.
Eoi NSW 13/10/15.

IF QUOTA FILL 100% THEN IT WILL RESET TO 0 ON 1st July-2016 for 2339 CODE?


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello congrats to all invitees
> My 60 points will be achievable by me in may16 with 8 years experience.presently I m on 55 points with age-30 pts,degree-15,Exp-10 points ,assessed as engineering technologist with 7 years 9 months assessed exp by EA.
> But I m tensed because the ceiling for this occu is 90℅ filled.
> Besides NSW is also not giving invitation.
> ...


Hi there

From your summary i understand that you are not claiming any points for english, i would suggest that you try getting PTE 65+ and claiming 10 points. - waiting for exp to get to 60 points is a little risky, since engg. technologist has higher than normal applications.
just an opinion, i am sure other people would also agree, you can definitely prepare and claim 10 points from PTE-A before you complete your work ex. in may.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> Hi Siddhant, i saw your PTE-A Score, overall 90, i am going to take PTE-A on this 29. pls give me suggestion for listening and reading as i need 79+ in all modules .. your prompt reply would be highly appreciated


----------



## Simonstix (Feb 15, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> Any RN with 60point waiting for invitation in march?


Hi, I am a RN who applied for a NSW SS on 28 Jan 2016, 55+5 points. Still waiting for invitation!


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

There are people from June or July if I'm not wrong. So who ever is on 55+5 the only way is to increase your point by writing the English test and be prepared for the new set of invites which is again July 2016. So there is ample amount of time and make use of it.

Thanks, Jyoteesh


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-846.html#post9508850

this thread has all the information you need, if you need more help. PM me.


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> I submitted it on 14th feb with 60 points .dear it takes about 3 months for invitation to come and then 3 more months in entire process .those with 65 points will get it first .
> So you have to wait


Hi Jamaloo,

I have submitted it for 189.

From your signatures, it seems like you have lodged for 190. Have you submitted for 233411 - Electronics Engineer or some other category.

Thanks!


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Simonstix said:


> Hi, I am a RN who applied for a NSW SS on 28 Jan 2016, 55+5 points. Still waiting for invitation!


Oopsy, that must be a long wait for you 
are you applying for 190 visa then? mine is 189.
btw so nice to see you as there are not many nurses here..


----------



## Lynxwood (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all!
I submitted my EOI on 25 February 2016 with 60 points. My code is 261312.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*hi*

this thread has all the information you need, if you need more help. PM me.[/quote]

thanks for your quick reply .. I am also following PTE-A page but I have exam on 29th feb(only 2 days) , so I need quick help , please share your email id. will ping you ...


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Siddhant

thanks for your quick reply .. I am also following PTE-A page but I have exam on 29th feb(only 2 days) , so I need quick help , please share your email id. will ping you ...


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

*189 Invite Chances*

Hi All,

Can you guys help to advise if an invite can be expected for ICT BA at 65 points in the upcoming March 9th round?

Thanks in advance!

GP
___________________________________________
Business Analyst 261111
Total Points: 65
Age: (25 Points)
ACS: Degree (15 Points) plus experience claimable (10 Points)
IELTS : L8.0 R8.5 W7.0 S8.0 (10 Points)
Spouse : (5 Points)


----------



## Jayzkidd (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my 189 eoi last February 15, 2016 60 points as registered nurse. Then yesterday submitted 190 on the same eoi 27/2/16 65points in NSW. Then still awaiting for my extra points I anmac which is 5 points. Hopefully this coming week get the result. How much chances I have to be invited in March invitation rounds? 
Many thanks.

Jayzkidd


----------



## Simonstix (Feb 15, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> Oopsy, that must be a long wait for you
> are you applying for 190 visa then? mine is 189.
> btw so nice to see you as there are not many nurses here..


Hi , do you think it is going to be a long wait?? Why is that?


----------



## Jayzkidd (Feb 28, 2016)

*Mental health nurse*

Hi everyone,
Just a quick query, I have submitted my eoi last February 15, With 60 points 189 visa, then updated and submitted 190 visa NSW with 65 points. I am waiting for my extra points in ANMAC 5 points hopefully this week or next week. 
Aged 29- 30 
English proficient - 10
Experience overseas 4.8 years - 5 
Possible points from anmac 5 points

Bachelor degree- 15 189 = 60 + 5 = 65
State Nomination - 5. 190 = 65 + 5 = 70

Once I got the points I want to know how much is the chance to be invited this coming March invitation rounds? Thanks in advance for reply. 

Jayzkidd


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Subscribing ....


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI 18 of Feb, and my point is 60.
> Would I be able to get invitation on 09 March?
> ...


Sorry to say that there are very low chances mate . There have been a lot of backlog with 60 pointers , March invitation will probably clear backlogs up-to Jan . Atleast that is what we all are expecting


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Sorry to say that there are very low chances mate . There have been a lot of backlog with 60 pointers , March invitation will probably clear backlogs up-to Jan . Atleast that is what we all are expecting


Can you please advise on getting the process for US PCC and How long US PCC will be valid for immigration purposes.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-846.html#post9508850
> 
> this thread has all the information you need, if you need more help. PM me.


I saw your PTE scores. I got 90 in l/s/w but got 76 in reading. Any piece of advice from you will be really appreciated. I got really simple para jumbles then I got this score so really concerned.


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> I saw your PTE scores. I got 90 in l/s/w but got 76 in reading. Any piece of advice from you will be really appreciated. I got really simple para jumbles then I got this score so really concerned.


well i have not seen such a disconnect till now. l/s/w are interlinked to reading in pte, except for the fill in the blanks and chose answer section - i suspect you must have messed up in that - the fix is simple, do not assume you got the right answer in the first go, use process of elimination for each section and cross check even the easiest of them, i did the same cause i was prone to getting overconfident and losing a few marks, practice from the mcmillan test builder and check where you make mistakes - you should be able to crack it in the next attempt.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Simonstix said:


> Hi , do you think it is going to be a long wait?? Why is that?


I mean, waiting since january must've been a long wait.. 
you will get invited soon!


----------



## karunpte (Jan 16, 2016)

ACS Applied:27-April-2015(Software Engineer - 261313)
ACS Approved:29-April-2015
PTE-Academic Test:23-Jan-2016
PTE-Result:25-Jan-2016 (L-66 S-75 W-80 R-66) Overall 72 score
EOI Applied:12-Feb-2016 (For both 189 and 190)
Waiting for the invitation


----------



## Simonstix (Feb 15, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> I mean, waiting since january must've been a long wait..
> you will get invited soon!


Hi  thank you for your reply  I actually submit my invitation on January 2016, so only a month ago... Have you got any idea of how long does it usually take to get invited by NSW for a Subclass 190? By the way, should you need any info I can help with, please feel free to ask me  cheers


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,

i am new to this forum, would appreciate any help.
What are the chances for *Electronics Engg - 233411* with 60points for 9th March invite?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vish555 said:


> vv__a1004 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


The backlog for 60 point EOI submissions is 10th of February.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI 18 of Feb, and my point is 60.
> Would I be able to get invitation on 09 March?
> ...


It'll be tight, since they're up to the 10th of February. You might just be lucky and squeak in an invitation this round, otherwise it's much more certain for the March 23rd round.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A_M_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am new to this forum, would appreciate any help.
> What are the chances for *Electronics Engg - 233411* with 60points for 9th March invite?


When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## A_M_ (Feb 25, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


Today 29th Feb and its for 189.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A_M_ said:


> Today 29th Feb and its for 189.


They're up to Feb. 10th EOI submissions so there's a small chance you'd get invited in the March 9th round, otherwise more likely for the March 23rd round.


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Siddhant said:


> well i have not seen such a disconnect till now. l/s/w are interlinked to reading in pte, except for the fill in the blanks and chose answer section - i suspect you must have messed up in that - the fix is simple, do not assume you got the right answer in the first go, use process of elimination for each section and cross check even the easiest of them, i did the same cause i was prone to getting overconfident and losing a few marks, practice from the mcmillan test builder and check where you make mistakes - you should be able to crack it in the next attempt.


Thanks Siddhant


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Simonstix said:


> Hi  thank you for your reply  I actually submit my invitation on January 2016, so only a month ago... Have you got any idea of how long does it usually take to get invited by NSW for a Subclass 190? By the way, should you need any info I can help with, please feel free to ask me  cheers


Well, not really sure about NSW 190 as I'm in SA and after 189 visa.. Sorry! 
It's only been 2 weeks since I submitted my eoi but it feels like forever to me.....arrgg hate this waiting


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 24th February with 65 points under ICT Business Analyst. Can anyone help to understand if there are chances of getting an invite soon? 

Separately, on the Victoria state website, I also applied for SS and have received an email from Victoria asking to explain within 30 days, why I will choose Victoria against other regions so that they can process my state nomination request , however I would like to wait for 190 chances/results in the next few rounds before responding to them. 

All advices are highly appreciated. 
__________________________________
AGE: 25 Points
ACS: Experience 10 Points, Degree 15 Points (Applied 4th Feb, +response received 10th Feb)
PTE: 10 Points (19th Feb)
SPOUSE: 5 Points (ACS Applied 11th Feb, +response received 19th February, PTE on 23rd Feb)
EOI: 189(65) and 190(70) Launched on 24th Feb


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

GPP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 24th February with 65 points under ICT Business Analyst. Can anyone help to understand if there are chances of getting an invite soon?
> 
> ...


please refer to the below thread for waiting list under 189 category. with 65 points you shall get your ITA on 9th March for sure as the cutoff currently is down to 60 Points. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...em-analysts-eoi-tracking-359.html#post9561370


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

For EOI is there a cut off date?
Eg for 9 march round will it matter if I apply on 7th or 8th march?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> For EOI is there a cut off date?
> Eg for 9 march round will it matter if I apply on 7th or 8th march?


If you have 60 points then applicants who have submitted earlier with 60 points will get invite first.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> For EOI is there a cut off date?
> Eg for 9 march round will it matter if I apply on 7th or 8th march?


The cut off for 17th Feb round stands at 60 points 20 March 2015 7.11 pm​

With 70 points for 189 under 2611xx you will get the invite on 9th March Round for sure even if you apply on 7th you will be the first one to receive invite ahead of the 60 pointers.

Yes if you are applying for 189 with 60 points on 7th March then the priority would go to the applicants whose DOE is earlier than yours.


----------



## Singh_lucky (Apr 1, 2015)

*add me into this list*



Nstradamus said:


> Happyforever said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*ceiling of 261313*

to reach the ceiling for 261313 only 820 applications should get invite. Is it possible to clear 60 pointers who have applier in Feb?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> to reach the ceiling for 261313 only 820 applications should get invite. Is it possible to clear 60 pointers who have applier in Feb?


There is no guarantee dear. It depends on the no of applicants with 65 points and above. Per round the trend is that, they send invites to 220 as per pro-rat. So the lesser the 65, 70 and above pointers, the more we 60 pointers get invites. End of the day it's on DIBP. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Hi Guys,

I am maintaining an EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613). Please check the link in my signature to predict your chances of getting invitation in the March round.


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

External auditor with 65+ 5 with superior English..updated profile on 28th feb..fingers crossed


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey! 

Can we pls have the updated list for the applicants aiming to get the march invite? 

261313
65 points (189)
Submitted on : 21 Feb


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can we pls have the updated list for the applicants aiming to get the march invite?
> 
> ...


No second thought, you'll get an invite on 9th of March round. 65 pointers are rest assured.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

That's quite a happy thought! Thx... 
But let's see as the code is reaching the saturation point quite quickly...
Keeping fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

GPP said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 24th February with 65 points under ICT Business Analyst. Can anyone help to understand if there are chances of getting an invite soon?
> 
> ...


I have seen couple of other people as well who applied for both 190 and 189 although they were having very good chance of getting invited for 189(same as you). I know all the advantages of 189 . Is there any feature of 190 which is better than 189. Its out of sync question but curious to know.


----------



## sheiky (Mar 1, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Subscribed!
> I hope march favors us! wishing good luck to all u folk.


I am new to this forum. i am subscribing to this thread as well. thanks


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Vikas


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> I have seen couple of other people as well who applied for both 190 and 189 although they were having very good chance of getting invited for 189(same as you). I know all the advantages of 189 . Is there any feature of 190 which is better than 189. Its out of sync question but curious to know.


Hi Rahul,

Its because, if you do not get invited under 189 for some reason, for example annual occupation ceiling is reached then you are better placed in the waiting list for SS under 190. Atleast that was my thought process. 

Regards


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Could someone please add me to the waiting list. I have applied under Analyst programmer role with 60 points.ACS has already considered my occupation for 3 years and 5 months.

I have applied for EOI on February 23rd under 189 category.I am very keen only on 189 category due to several reasons and hence avoided SS.


----------



## Jayzkidd (Feb 28, 2016)

*Jayzkidd*



Rahul77 said:


> I have seen couple of other people as well who applied for both 190 and 189 although they were having very good chance of getting invited for 189(same as you). I know all the advantages of 189 . Is there any feature of 190 which is better than 189. Its out of sync question but curious to know.


Hi, we have almost the same case, I applied 189 and 190 but my points are lower. 189 (60points) 190 65points. I am registered nurse. And applied in NSW. Is there a chance to be invited in 190 in 65 points this 9th of March?? Please let me know thanks. 

Jayzkidd


----------



## Jayzkidd (Feb 28, 2016)

*Registered nurse*



Maggie-May24 said:


> It'll be tight, since they're up to the 10th of February. You might just be lucky and squeak in an invitation this round, otherwise it's much more certain for the March 23rd round.


Hi, 

Just a quick question how much chance to be invited in 190 65 points NSW this coming invitation rounds. I have apply both 189 60 points and 190 65 points as registered nurse. Please let me know. Thanks a lot.

Jayzkidd


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello experts,

I have submitted my 189 EOI on 14th Feb 2016 with 60 points in Telecom Engineering (263311). 

What do you expect when I will got invitation???. 

Is there any backlog in telecom engineer 263311??


----------



## ausvisa189 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI (189 & 190) on 4th Feb 2016 for 261313 code with 60 points, when can I expect invitation for 189, as I understand from the DIBP site, 2613 occupation code about to reach ceiling, is there hope get invitation from NSW state?

Based on myimmitracker, 60 points are getting NSW invitations, does NSW give first preference to who have got 7 score in IELTS rather than the EOI submit date. please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Happyforever said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated the list:
> 
> ...


Can someone update this list, I suppose there are few 65 pointers who have joined. 

Steiger, can you share updated excel if you have maintained. Thanks.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Can someone update this list, I suppose there are few 65 pointers who have joined.
> 
> Steiger, can you share updated excel if you have maintained. Thanks.


I need to be added here.I have applied for EOI with 60 points


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey!! Everyone.

Subscribing.. will be filing my EOI soon. Waiting for the ACS to be +ve.

Any thoughts how much time currently ACS is taking to provide the result. Some friends got the feedback within a week.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*Panks*

Hello guys. I am new to this forum..so posting some questions which might have asked by someone else but couldn't able to locate in the forum(this one is the 2nd only ;P)

what are the chances to get an EOI invite with 65 points under 189 category? How many rounds later the invitation will be given for 65 pointers under Software Engineer category. Please help me to understand this as I have to think for NSW invitation parallelly based on the chances of invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hello guys. I am new to this forum..so posting some questions which might have asked by someone else but couldn't able to locate in the forum(this one is the 2nd only ;P) what are the chances to get an EOI invite with 65 points under 189 category? How many rounds later the invitation will be given for 65 pointers under Software Engineer category. Please help me to understand this as I have to think for NSW invitation parallelly based on the chances of invitation.


With 65 points you will be invited un the first round.


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

Any telecom engineer submitted EOI in Feb 2016 WITH 60 points???.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI yesterday (03/03/2016) with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 (Computers and Network Engineer) 

Experts please comment how many rounds I have to wait for invitation.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi All, What time does DIBP usually send invitations? would it be 9th March early morning or evening?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jamis said:


> Hi All, What time does DIBP usually send invitations? would it be 9th March early morning or evening?



After midnight sydney time


----------



## Nitisha22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all.. Am new to this group.. Submitted my EOI on 28/11/2015 with 60 points for 261313 including state sponsorship.. When can I expect the invition..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nitisha22 said:


> Hi all.. Am new to this group.. Submitted my EOI on 28/11/2015 with 60 points for 261313 including state sponsorship.. When can I expect the invition..


Please refer https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/17-february-2016-round-results,

all 60 pointers 2613xx who submitted EOI on or before 12 December 2015 12.49 am have been invited,if your EOI submission date is before this then you should have been invited in 17th Feb round.

is ur EOI submission date 28th Nov or 28th Dec ???


----------



## Land2AU (Mar 4, 2016)

DOE: 14th Dec 2015
ANZSCO: 261311
Points: 60

When can I get invite? Kindly tell.


----------



## Nitisha22 (Mar 4, 2016)

It's 28 Nov nly.. Can u plz let me knw hw to check the status


----------



## Nitisha22 (Mar 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Nitisha22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.. Am new to this group.. Submitted my EOI on 28/11/2015 with 60 points for 261313 including state sponsorship.. When can I expect the invition..
> ...




It's 28th Nov nly n I hav submitted for 190 visa.. I haven't got any mail regarding invitation..


----------



## go2aus (Jan 22, 2016)

Nitisha22 said:


> It's 28th Nov nly n I hav submitted for 190 visa.. I haven't got any mail regarding invitation..



Reason is your is 190 visa & not 189. Usual 2 times a month invitation process happens for 189 visa applicants. States don't follow this 2 times a month invitation process. Hence, keep your hopes alive and states may send invitations randomly each month. You may get more details in visa 190 threads in this forum.


----------



## Land2AU (Mar 4, 2016)

DOE: 14th Dec 2015
ANZSCO: 261311
Points: 60

Kindly advise the invite timings please.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Land2AU said:


> DOE: 14th Dec 2015
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Points: 60
> 
> Kindly advise the invite timings please.


You can expect your invitation in 9th March round


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hey!! Everyone.
> 
> Subscribing.. will be filing my EOI soon. Waiting for the ACS to be +ve.
> 
> Any thoughts how much time currently ACS is taking to provide the result. Some friends got the feedback within a week.


Within 5-8 business days. Two weeks tops.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince1315 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi 
I am new to this forum, i have a query. I am having total of 6 years of experience but as per ACS:-

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from XXX University completed June 2xx9 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after February 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/10 - 12/15 (5yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXX

Just wanted to know that while submitting EOI, in experience i have to submit from feb2010 or feb 2014??


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

from March 2014. Stick to it..there is NO disagreement on this.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

This implies your met date is February 2014
To be on the safe side you better mention March 2014.

You can only claim points for your experience from March 2014 onwards. 



Prince1315 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum, i have a query. I am having total of 6 years of experience but as per ACS:-
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi,
I am waiting for 9th March invitation round and if everything is going alright than Hopefully i have a chance to get invitation on that day. I do have a lot of doubts before i start with the visa application. can some one help me with complete information on do's and don't s. also could you please answer the following queries on the same. 

1.how many types of form should be fill up ?
2.i have applied for my wife and daughter in my visa file so which are the documents need for them. i do not claim for my wife's point in my application so i need her qualification document in my application?
3.should i include all months of payslips or last 5-6 months and joining time 2-3 payslips and last 2 year of tax-return is enough for my work experience?

Thanks in advance.
____________________________
Software Developer 261312
Total Points: 60
Age: 30 Points
ACS: +Ve(deducted 2 years) (Degree 15 Points)
Experience claimable: 3+ years (5 Points)
PTE : (10 Points)
EOI: 31/12/2015 (189 )
EOI: 31/12/2015 (190 NSW )
invitation: 4/2/2016 (190 NSW)
Invitation: March 9th ?? (189)

Lodge:xx/xx/xx
CO:xx/xx/xx
Medical: xx/xx/xx
PCC:xx/xx/xx
Grant:xx/xx/xx


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

JayminPatel said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for 9th March invitation round and if everything is going alright than Hopefully i have a chance to get invitation on that day. I do have a lot of doubts before i start with the visa application. can some one help me with complete information on do's and don't s. also could you please answer the following queries on the same.
> 
> 1.how many types of form should be fill up ?
> ...


Jaymin posting the information once again which could help all the people who will receive their ITA soon. See below checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded. 

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## JayminPatel (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello Vikas

Thank you very much for you quick reply and help.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi All, I am new to this forum and hope that it is right thread. I am currently preparing my documents for my Skillselect (ANZSCO 233512 Mech Engineer) through EA and will be ready in 2 weeks to apply to EAl. I will opt for fast track EA option. I gave IELTS in Jan end, and got 7 in each section. With my age, qualifications etc I am at 65 points (without any SS). I am thinking if I should plan for EOI with 65 points through 189 or EOI with 70 points through VIC SS. My question is which will be faster? Thank you for sharing you views.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum and hope that it is right thread. I am currently preparing my documents for my Skillselect (ANZSCO 233512 Mech Engineer) through EA and will be ready in 2 weeks to apply to EAl. I will opt for fast track EA option. I gave IELTS in Jan end, and got 7 in each section. With my age, qualifications etc I am at 65 points (without any SS). I am thinking if I should plan for EOI with 65 points through 189 or EOI with 70 points through VIC SS. My question is which will be faster? Thank you for sharing you views.


189 dude! With 190 you have to stick to the sponsored state for 2 years. 189 is independent and a better option. With 65 I guess you will be invited in the next round it self. In case your occupation is close to the ceiling mark, You might want to apply for 190 to be on the safer side and withdraw your SS application once you get invited for 189.

Cheers!


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

USI said:


> 189 dude! With 190 you have to stick to the sponsored state for 2 years. 189 is independent and a better option. With 65 I guess you will be invited in the next round it self. In case your occupation is close to the ceiling mark, You might want to apply for 190 to be on the safer side and withdraw your SS application once you get invited for 189.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you USI for the advice. My occupation for 2015-16 shows 1326 out of 1788. I will do my EOI around 15-20 April.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Land2AU said:


> DOE: 14th Dec 2015
> ANZSCO: 261311
> Points: 60
> 
> Kindly advise the invite timings please.



if it is 189, then u will get invite in 1st round of March...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nitisha22 said:


> It's 28th Nov nly n I hav submitted for 190 visa.. I haven't got any mail regarding invitation..


190 invite for state nomination are random, it depends on state's requirements and what they are looking in for potential applicants.

what is your EOI points breakdown ???


----------



## Nitisha22 (Mar 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Nitisha22 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 28th Nov nly n I hav submitted for 190 visa.. I haven't got any mail regarding invitation..
> ...



Age 30points 
Education-15points 
Ielts - 7 band (10points)
Total-55 points +5points state sponsorship 
I haven't got any points for my experience as my education is not related to experience


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys, this might be a real silly question, but I need to make it clear.
Do we get a bridging visa once we lodge visa application? 
I'm pretty sure we do, but heard some saying there is no BV for permenant visa application....


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

My eoi submitted on 16 Feb 2016, points 60,software engineer....can I expect this March 9 ?


----------



## keee (Feb 29, 2016)

*Documents*



vikaschandra said:


> Jaymin posting the information once again which could help all the people who will receive their ITA soon. See below checklist
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> ...



Hi vikaschandra, thanks heaps for the reply  I'm expecting an invitation this round and was a bit confused about uploading documents during the application. From what I've read on the forum so far, it seems that either a certified copy or a colour scan of the original (hard copy) document will do. But can you clarify for me:

1. Exactly what is a certified copy? I saw here in Melbourne you can have documents certified in a post office. Is it like someone putting a stamp somewhere on a black and white copy of the original file? And since we are uploading documents electronically, do we then scan the certified copy and have it uploaded? (I mean, if so, why not just colour scan it in the first place :/) 

2. On the DIBP website it says "Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application." (under 'Certified Documents' in 'Information to help prepare your application') Does the word "original" here mean a colour scan? It won't be my first choice of word, but what else could it be? 

3. If I'm assuming correctly, can I just upload everything as colour scans?

Sorry if it sounds a bit trivial, it's just not making much sense to me. Looking forward to your reply


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

keee said:


> Hi vikaschandra, thanks heaps for the reply  I'm expecting an invitation this round and was a bit confused about uploading documents during the application. From what I've read on the forum so far, it seems that either a certified copy or a colour scan of the original (hard copy) document will do. But can you clarify for me:
> 
> 1. Exactly what is a certified copy? I saw here in Melbourne you can have documents certified in a post office. Is it like someone putting a stamp somewhere on a black and white copy of the original file? And since we are uploading documents electronically, do we then scan the certified copy and have it uploaded? (I mean, if so, why not just colour scan it in the first place :/)
> 
> ...


Hi kee answer to your questions is yes if you have colored copies of all the documents you scan them and upload them not need for it to be certified. (Certify would be mean authentication of documents in presenc of a lawyer, justice of peace, post office as you mentioned etc places.)


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

abin said:


> My eoi submitted on 16 Feb 2016, points 60,software engineer....can I expect this March 9 ?


Depends on the number of applicants above your score. I doubt you can expect an invitation on 9th March. It is my guess.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> ANZSCO - 233512
> IELTS (1st attempt) - 29th january 2016 - overall 8 (L-9/R-8.5/S-7.5/W-6.5)
> CDR (professional engg. mechanical) - 11th feb 2016 (fast track)
> Positive outcome - 16th feb 2016
> ...


Hi Siddhant, I am also planning same ANZSCO code 233512. I am at 65 points. I am presently preparing my documents for Fast track EA. Can you please tell me what all documents you submitted to EA for assessment? Thank you and best of luck for the next round. Regards.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey guys!!
Just a quick question .. Do we have any list which is maintained to know to show the applicants waiting under
__________________
Software Engineer 261313 

How many are in queue to get the invite?


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hey guys!!
> Just a quick question .. Do we have any list which is maintained to know to show the applicants waiting under
> __________________
> Software Engineer 261313
> ...


Just referred to older posts you would find one for sure. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## keee (Feb 29, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Hi kee answer to your questions is yes if you have colored copies of all the documents you scan them and upload them not need for it to be certified. (Certify would be mean authentication of documents in presenc of a lawyer, justice of peace, post office as you mentioned etc places.)


Thanks vikaschandra! best of luck with your application


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm new to this forum but i watch all information on australia immigration.
EOI Lodged - 3/4/2016 (189 subclass)
points 70
software engineer....

can I expect this March 9 ?


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Madhu_kumar said:


> I'm new to this forum but i watch all information on australia immigration.
> EOI Lodged - 3/4/2016 (189 subclass)
> points 70
> software engineer....
> ...



Yes!! 70 pointers are highly likely to get the invite. All the best


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hey guys!!
> Just a quick question .. Do we have any list which is maintained to know to show the applicants waiting under
> __________________
> Software Engineer 261313
> ...


Hi Panks...

Here's the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0

Thanks to Murtza for maintaining the list.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I submitted an EOI on 25 Oct 2015 and suspended it on January, I have unsuspended it after the 17 February around and the date of effect is still the same.

Do you think I should expect my invitation on the 9th March?

The reason I suspended my EOI was because I ticked completion of PYP in my EOI but in fact I was waiting for my PYP certificate which was released in February, do you think this will be a problem when I get invited to apply in March or as long as I meet the requirement at invitation it should be fine?

Thanks.

My occupation is 261312.


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi

I am new to this forum and here are my details:

Accountant - 221111
CPA- positive assessement 1st march 2016
EOI lodged - 2nd march 2016
My points ; 70+5 NSW

What are the chances for me in getting open invitation under subclass 189. Will I get invite first for NSW or open. And are their any chances for me in getting invitation on 9 th March 2016.


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

EOI date of effect: 14th Feb 2016
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom Network Engineer)
Points: 60

Kindly advise the invite timings please.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and here are my details:
> 
> ...


Yes. You will definitely get an invite day after tomorrow. You will get an invite for 189 independent visa.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and here are my details:
> 
> ...


Wow! you are definitely going to get an invite.


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes. You will definitely get an invite day after tomorrow. You will get an invite for 189 independent visa.


Thanks for your response. People are saying that I will get state nomination first (subclass 190) and not for independent Subclass 189. Is that true? How do they decide that state nomination should come first or independent one.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

kapoor.neha said:


> Thanks for your response. People are saying that I will get state nomination first (subclass 190) and not for independent Subclass 189. Is that true? How do they decide that state nomination should come first or independent one.


You will get an invite on Wednesday. Even if you get state nomination tomorrow, you do not have to accept it.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Madhu_kumar said:


> I'm new to this forum but i watch all information on australia immigration.
> EOI Lodged - 3/4/2016 (189 subclass)
> points 70
> software engineer....
> ...


Hi Mate,

You should be getting invite for sure on March9th, good luck and do post it in this forum on your update.
Thanks


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

14 more hours to go for the next round kickoff
Good luck to all who are expecting invite.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Eagle471 said:


> 14 more hours to go for the next round kickoff
> Good luck to all who are expecting invite.


Sorry, its 26 more hours, am too excited


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted an EOI on 25 Oct 2015 and suspended it on January, I have unsuspended it after the 17 February around and the date of effect is still the same.
> 
> ...


Anyone know?


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys
I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015
For general accounting. I have 65 points
Any chances to get 189 invite on 9th march round? If not any chances this year?
Thank you!
Nirmal


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

*helpful*

Thanks.. the list is very helpful..great work done .. really appreciated


----------



## nbt (Feb 17, 2016)

Subscribe, EOI 60pts 190 21 Jan 2016. No chance this round, but still want to subscribe


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

wilfredlams said:


> Anyone know?



As long as you meet the requirements it should be fine. Can I have your score breakdown?


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> As long as you meet the requirements it should be fine. Can I have your score breakdown?


Thanks, my score breakdown are as follows:

Date of effect - 25/10/2015 23:02:41
Age - 25 points
English - PTE 10 points
Bachelor Degree - 15 points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points
Professional Year - 5 points

Total - 60 points with occupation 261312

I hope I will be invited tomorrow night


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nbt said:


> Subscribe, EOI 60pts 190 21 Jan 2016. No chance this round, but still want to subscribe


Invitation rounds do not apply to 190 visas.


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

What time will the invitations be sent today, Australia time?


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

So who gonna be the FIRST lucky one to post here about his/her invitation?  
All the best, everyone!


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

kapoor.neha said:


> What time will the invitations be sent today, Australia time?


Invitations will be sent out starting from 7.30 PM IST today


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

my score breakdown are as follows:

EOI Lodge Date : 07-march-2016
Age - 30 points
English - PTE 10 points
Bachelor Degree - 15 points
Professional Experience - 10 points

Total - 65 points with occupation 233512 (mechanical engineer)

Is it possible to get invitation today? Please do reply.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

siru713344 said:


> my score breakdown are as follows: EOI Lodge Date : 07-march-2016 Age - 30 points English - PTE 10 points Bachelor Degree - 15 points Professional Experience - 10 points Total - 65 points with occupation 233512 (mechanical engineer) Is it possible to get invitation today? Please do reply.


Yea.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea.


Dear andryx,
How r u?
What r the chances of invitation 55+5 NSW 190 applicants this month?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Dear andryx, How r u? What r the chances of invitation 55+5 NSW 190 applicants this month?


Chances getting higher by day )) still NSW has huge number of spots available.


----------



## dilucl (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I submitted an EOI with 60 points under Software Engineer occupation on 18/12/2015. Today I have received NSW nomination approval and an invitation to apply for 190 visa. Does this mean I will not receive an 189 invitation tomorrow?? 
Appreciate your response.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

dilucl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted an EOI with 60 points under Software Engineer occupation on 18/12/2015. Today I have received NSW nomination approval and an invitation to apply for 190 visa. Does this mean I will not receive an 189 invitation tomorrow??
> Appreciate your response.


In 11 hours you'll receive an invite for 189. Take it easy dude!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Eagle471 said:


> Invitations will be sent out starting from 7.30 PM IST today


After 6:00 p.m. IST dude.


----------



## dilucl (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks USI! 
But since I have already received an 190 invitation and it says that my EOI is locked I suppose I don't have a chance of getting an 189 invitation. Dammit!! I soo wanted to get an 189


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

dilucl said:


> Thanks USI!
> But since I have already received an 190 invitation and it says that my EOI is locked I suppose I don't have a chance of getting an 189 invitation. Dammit!! I soo wanted to get an 189


I guess it happens when you include Independent and SS in a single application!? Anyway, Let's see how it goes. Good luck to all. May this round be like the rounds in January for 2613ers.


----------



## masdcet (Nov 27, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I have submitted one EOI in Skill select with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 in New South Wales.

Suppose, I received 190 NSW state nomination email and I am not interested in it and not paid their 330 AUD fees and send my documents.

Is this refusing will impact over my 189 invitation expected in March 2016 (ANY ROUND) ??? or it will not impact on 189 invitation and i will received 189 invitation on time?????.

As per your erudite experience , is this happen with anybody who received NSW state nomination e-mail and 189 invitation simultaneously.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

hi guys,

Will the invitation be sent throughout whole day tomorrow (including today after 6pm),
or would this be much shorter than I think? 
i mean would i have to wait for march 23rd round if I'm not be invited until tomorrow morning or afternoon?

this waiting is killing me seriously................


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Will the invitation be sent throughout whole day tomorrow (including today after 6pm),
> or would this be much shorter than I think?
> ...


It's system generated and it wont take a whole day to send out the emails. Hardly an hour if I am not wrong.


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

USI said:


> It's system generated and it wont take a whole day to send out the emails. Hardly an hour if I am not wrong.


Yes true..


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

USI said:


> It's system generated and it wont take a whole day to send out the emails. Hardly an hour if I am not wrong.


Ok......approx. 6more hours.... i'm dying :rip: :rip: :rip:


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> Ok......approx. 6more hours.... i'm dying :rip: :rip: :rip:


what's your code, points and EOI date mate?


----------



## keee (Feb 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea.


Thanks for the reassurance mate! I lodged mine with 65 points on 17/02/16 as 233211 civil engineer. Fingers crossed


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

USI said:


> what's your code, points and EOI date mate?


it's 254499 (registered nurse nec), 60pt, doe 18/02/2016


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea.


Thanks and when it can be expect to release result (Indian timing). Actually my agent is handling my case. Can you please tell me how I can check my result.


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Time for invitation round*

Hey everyone, can anyone please tell me at what time they will start invitations? Its 3.10pm in india. what will be the australian time for invitaions? Please update guys.


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

perryH said:


> Hey everyone, can anyone please tell me at what time they will start invitations? Its 3.10pm in india. what will be the australian time for invitaions? Please update guys.


3 hours and 25 minutes from now...


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

marli15 said:


> 3 hours and 25 minutes from now...


Thanks marli15. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Software Engineer 261313*

Does anybody has 261313 list of waiting people points wise?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> Does anybody has 261313 list of waiting people points wise?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*not sure*



USI said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


I don't trust this, Some people updated with invited and some are not.

see Shantanu16 EOI 19/02/16 invited..

bbmk2050 17/2/16 is still submitted.. both has 65 points...


----------



## Sunil.Kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

Submitted EOI today with 70 points.
Eagerly waiting for tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

marli15 said:


> 3 hours and 25 minutes from now...


6:30 IST........ 
Sydney, Australia is 5:30 Hrs ahead...


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sunil.Kumar said:


> Submitted EOI today with 70 points.
> Eagerly waiting for tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


you will definitely get it today , by the way which occupation?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> I don't trust this, Some people updated with invited and some are not. see Shantanu16 EOI 19/02/16 invited.. bbmk2050 17/2/16 is still submitted.. both has 65 points...


Its community tracker - everyone update their own record.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

What are the chances of getting invited with 60 points. Any idea what will be the cut-off date for 60 pointers?

Regards


----------



## Sunil.Kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

By what time IST do we expect ITA's to start flowing in ?


----------



## Sunil.Kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

dheeraj81 said:


> you will definitely get it today , by the way which occupation?


 Civil Engineer - 233211


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Will the invitation come in over email or in skill select correspondence?


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Will the invitation come in over email or in skill select correspondence?


As far as I know, it will first get update in the skill select website as 'Invited' followed by the email. 
I have heard that people getting email very lately also. So we got to check the status in the skill select Website for the updated info.


----------



## rcintra (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm using a migration agent to help me. Is there any way I can have access to the invitation round names, or do I have to wait for my agent to contact me with the results? I'm so anxious about it!

I've got 65 points (civil engineer - 233211), and I applied for 189 Visa. Some people say 65 pointers end up receiving invitaiton in the first round. I hope they are correct!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> I don't trust this, Some people updated with invited and some are not.
> 
> see Shantanu16 EOI 19/02/16 invited..
> 
> bbmk2050 17/2/16 is still submitted.. both has 65 points...


YOU DON'T TRUST THE TRACKER?  Look Madhuri, You don't get this SORT OF information anywhere concrete. Like you trust this forum, you got to trust the tracker since it's us who update the details. 

Here and there people tend to forget to update their statuses on the tracker and those can be interpreted using our commonsense. To your benefit here I tell you there is no waiting for 65 pointers. It's just the 60 pointers (associated to 2613** codes) who have to wait until all the 65 and above applicants get cleared. Next time you post a comment like this, you should please do a self introspection otherwise you would not here back from anyone.


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

rcintra said:


> I'm using a migration agent to help me. Is there any way I can have access to the invitation round names, or do I have to wait for my agent to contact me with the results? I'm so anxious about it!
> 
> I've got 65 points (civil engineer - 233211), and I applied for 189 Visa. Some people say 65 pointers end up receiving invitaiton in the first round. I hope they are correct!


You can ask your agent to provide credentials for skill select website and just check the status on the right hand side. Hope he should be providing you.


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Results came??? Please reply


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Still half an hour to go!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Still half an hour to go!


Nope! it's in 2 mins dear.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Nope! it's in 2 mins dear.


No 30 minutes to go mate


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Is the full result will be avilable by 12 aus time?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Steiger said:


> No 30 minutes to go mate


Oops! My bad. Sorry..  23 more to go.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I am not excepting too much from this round. After the previous round, I stopped expecting for the best. To be frankly saying, this is more tense than getting into Uni;;


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

madhuri1310 said:


> I don't trust this, Some people updated with invited and some are not.
> 
> see Shantanu16 EOI 19/02/16 invited..
> 
> bbmk2050 17/2/16 is still submitted.. both has 65 points...


Madhuri the immitracker is for everyone to update their own details when there is change in their status. Here possible that bbmk2050 has not come back to the immitracker to update his details after receiving the invite. 

In such case leave that person aside and check for other people who have received invite or expecting invite. 

Now you have dashboards which gives you more details. Further it is upto the applicant if they wish to stick to myimmitracker or not. 

Best wishes to you with your application.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Madhuri the immitracker is for everyone to update their own details when there is change in their status. Here possible that bbmk2050 has not come back to the immitracker to update his details after receiving the invite. In such case leave that person aside and check for other people who have received invite or expecting invite. Now you have dashboards which gives you more details. Further it is upto the applicant if they wish to stick to myimmitracker or not. Best wishes to you with your application.


Vikas you are a star! Thank you sooooooo much for support and explaining this to guys  

I appreciate it so much!) i dont know how to thank you!)

Hope we meet in AU


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

sunil.kumar said:


> by what time ist do we expect ita's to start flowing in ?


1830 ist


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Repost:

Any idea what will be cut off for 60 pointers (261313).

Thanks.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Chances getting higher by day )) still NSW has huge number of spots available.


OK thnx andryx for your motivation,some 55+5 pointers r staying tensed due to delay for invitation specially engineers.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

finally got it.. cheers.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Not invited. Thanks guys


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Not invited. Thanks guys


No Invite yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NiksG (Oct 7, 2015)

Got the invite


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Jamis,

Have you got the invite??

Is it an email or status also changed in skill select of your EOI??

Regards,
Kishan


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats to those who received their invite!


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys!!! please ..please post your points and EOI dates & ANZESCO


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

NiksG said:


> Got the invite


EOI date, code and points please?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Any accountant got invite?


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

NiksG said:


> Got the invite


whats you job code and points?


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like 65 pointers are getting processed....no hope to see 60's applied in Feb. Congos for everyone who got the invite.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

No email, It is shown under correspondence tab and Apply Visa button has appeared.




kishan9144 said:


> Hi Jamis,
> 
> Have you got the invite??
> 
> ...


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

It seems that they only invited 65 pointers for 261313 this round.


----------



## Sunil.Kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

Got ITA.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

No invite either.

Congratulations for all of them who received their invites. All the best & CHEERS!!!


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Any body got invitation for below.
233512 (mechanical engineer)
points : 65


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Congrats to all who got the invite 

No invites yet for me 

-----------------------------
Points = 60
EOI Date = 19th Feb 2016


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

Got Invite
70 points, Software engineer, EOI date: 4/3/2016
189 subclass


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

USI said:


> EOI date, code and points please?


hi USI, you told .. no 65 pointers... So, That is the reason Just I have enquired to respond who are all waiting.... nothing to blame the people who is maintaining the tracker or who are helping this forum.........


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi

I got invited.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Not even a single 60 pointer from 2613xx? Sickening man!


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I am still waiting


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> hi USI, you told .. no 65 pointers... So, That is the reason Just I have enquired to respond who are all waiting.... nothing to blame the people who is maintaining the tracker or who are helping this forum.........


All the best! take care.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

USI said:


> Not even a single 60 pointer from 2613xx? Sickening man!


I told you. Forget about hoping about the EOI. Always expect the worst.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, isn't the date for next invitation round March 9th? How come everyone is getting it today?


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

Madhu_kumar said:


> Got Invite
> 70 points, Software engineer, EOI date: 4/3/2016
> 189 subclass


Hey madhu_kumar, did u get email or u check ur skill select account? Please reply.


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> No Invite yet :fingerscrossed:


Hi Maxibawa, if you are not invited then no point in rest of 60 pointers waiting..
this round is worse than previous rounds


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> I am still waiting


With 70 you must've got it. Please go and check your status on skill select.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

I haven't even checked yet.... so scared


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invited.


Congrats Bro! It was expected

Good luck and do let us know of your progress.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

USI said:


> With 70 you must've got it. Please go and check your status on skill select.


Status : Submitted


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> I am still waiting


Same here. Not sure if they are sending invites ANZCO code wise.


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi Maxibawa, if you are not invited then no point in rest of 60 pointers waiting..
> this round is worse than previous rounds


Yes,  very bad round for 60 pointers ...


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> I am still waiting


Hi Rc4aus, 

Have you checked logging into skillselect site?

Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Let's wait until July now


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Any software engineer role people with 60 points got invite??


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Any updates form System analysts or business analysts?


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*



Madhu_kumar said:


> Got Invite
> 70 points, Software engineer, EOI date: 4/3/2016
> 189 subclass


Hey madhu_kumar, did u get email or u check ur skill select account? Please reply.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Rc4aus,
> 
> Have you checked logging into skillselect site?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, status - Submitted


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Has anyone with 2613XX code get the invite yet? 65, 70 including?


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not a single 60 pointer from 2613 subclass invited today? :confused2:

Terrible invitation round.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Any invitation today for 263111 with 60 points?


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear USI,
Any news for 233512?
point : 65
please update


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Is the invitations done for this round?? normally till what time it will send invitations.


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

USI said:


> Has anyone with 2613XX code get the invite yet? 65, 70 including?


Dear USI,
Any news for 233512?
point : 65
please update


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems to be done. Round has been very small 500-700 invites (IMHO)


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys, isn't the date for invite tomorrow?


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

I guess it keeps processing until 1300 invitations are sent.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mithung said:


> Guys, isn't the date for invite tomorrow?


It starts at midnight 9th Australia time, which is 6:30PM IST 8th


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

siru713344 said:


> Dear USI,
> Any news for 233512?
> point : 65
> please update


No idea sir.


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> It seems to be done. Round has been very small 500-700 invites (IMHO)


Dear,
Any news for 233512?
point : 65
please update


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Mithung said:


> Guys, isn't the date for invite tomorrow?


9 March i.e. today in Australia


----------



## KumarEssarani (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys ANy news for Accountant? Anyone with 60 points been invited today under Accountant? Thanks


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*

Hey guys got ITA
Applied under developer programmer With 70 points. 
Thank you everyone for ur support and help.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

siru713344 said:


> my score breakdown are as follows:
> 
> EOI Lodge Date : 07-march-2016
> Age - 30 points
> ...


Hi, Have you got the invite today?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I've been following the threads here though this is my first post. EoI submitted on 18/09/2015 with 60 points for 189. However I became 40 years on October 30 so I lost 10 points. I sat for ielts February 18 and got L7.5 R7 S7 W7.5; I just updated my EoI again arriving at 60 points for Visa 189 - mechanical engineer. Anyone here with a similar experience? I'm optimistic though.


----------



## kapoor.neha (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi got an ITA today with 70 points under accountant general.


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey 
Got the invite....yayyy! Almighty has been kind! 
261313 - 65 points. 

Hope all the others get the good news sooner!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Hey
> Got the invite....yayyy! Almighty has been kind!
> 261313 - 65 points.
> 
> Hope all the others get the good news sooner!


Told you, that you'd get it. What time did you check? just curios to now.. thanks!


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Any wild guess how many invitations were given out for 2613 code? I hope there will be two more rounds before the ceiling gets full.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Steiger said:


> Let's wait until July now


Looking at your signature I have a curious question. Why you never opted to sit again for PTE-A to get 79 points in all components to get 20 points for immigration?


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

USI said:


> Told you, that you'd get it. What time did you check? just curios to now.. thanks!



Hey! Thanks..
I remember u told me so. Got the email even before I could check my account. Around 1220 Sydney time. 

All my wishes for u and the others waiting. There's still a lot of time left.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Its strange to see that not many 261313 invited this round. So its over for today.


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Any 60 Pointers for 2613xx code ?? Please post...

So far it seems no invitations were issued for 60 pointers


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

kishan9144 said:


> Its strange to see that not many 261313 invited this round. So its over for today.


Might be based on this forum. You never know till the ceiling is updated in Aus immigration website :confused2:


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I didnt get invited, I am not sure why.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

getting tired of this waiting.......
time to get some sleeeep for me! bye guys :/


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

Got my invite. 
I had applied for 189 , under skills code 261313 ( Software Engineer).


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

Got invite


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shantanu16 said:


> Got invite


Whats your role and points??


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

kishan9144 said:


> Whats your role and points??


Occupation Code :- 261313
Points :- 65


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

Me tooooo Got my invite. 
I had applied for 189 with 65 points , under skills code 261311 ( Analyst Programmer).


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shantanu16 said:


> Occupation Code :- 261313
> Points :- 65



Congratulations, When you got it??

Any specific time?


----------



## Shantanu16 (Feb 1, 2016)

kishan9144 said:


> Congratulations, When you got it??
> 
> Any specific time?


Got it at 6:51 PM IST.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please dont forget to update the tracker!


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Shantanu16 said:


> Got it at 6:51 PM IST.


Thanks for the info Mate. All the best for your Visa


----------



## kishan9144 (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone with 60 points got invite for 2613??


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

congratulations to all who got the invitation.

any 60 pointers got the invitation, pls post guys,
this waiting is thrilling


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

kishan9144 said:


> Anyone with 60 points got invite for 2613??


I'm a 60 pointer for 189 (mechanical engineer), I'm expecting an ITA.


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

perryH said:


> Hey madhu_kumar, did u get email or u check ur skill select account? Please reply.


Yes I got email too from skill select


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I got the invitation
233411 - Electronics Engineer
Points - 60

Congrats to all who got their invitations today:thumb:


----------



## Sarv8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invitation
> 233411 - Electronics Engineer
> ...


Congratulations and CHEERS!!!!

What time (in IST) did you get your invite ??


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

That's wonderful!


----------



## foxdenis (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, everybody.
263111, EOI - 10 Feb 2016 - 60 points.

Invited


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invitation
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This is spectacular.


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

What is your EOI date of effect


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

Did any mechanical engineer 60 point got invited and what is the EOI Date of effect.


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invitation
> 
> ...


What is your EOI date of effect?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

189 - accounting
65 points
EOI submission date is 19/10 

Not yet invited. Hopes are down

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

*Software & Application Programmers (2613) EOI Backlog Clearance History*

Hi guys,

I am maintaining a EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613). (Link in my Signature) Please let me know the lowest cleared points with EOI having latest/maximum date of effect in 9th March round, by adding comments to the relevant cell so that I can update the sheet accordingly. Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

Is there any accountant who got an invite in this round? If yes, please mention your points and date of submission

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Tamer83 said:


> Did any mechanical engineer 60 point got invited and what is the EOI Date of effect.


I'm a 60 pointer, mechanical engineer, for 189 and 65 pointer for 190. My DoE is 7 March 2016. I've not been sent an ITA, I'm still expecting it.


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Any body got invitation for mechanical engineer 233512 ???
point 65


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

Please do reply


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Tamer83 said:
> 
> 
> > Did any mechanical engineer 60 point got invited and what is the EOI Date of effect.
> ...



hello i have 65 point..my agent is not replying...i am waiting for my invitation..Do you have any idea??


----------



## Eagle471 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering why invitations are not sent out for 60 pointers, 2613XX code.
Looks like none of them got invited this time.

As per the last round cut off date was Dec 14th for 60 pointers and as per the update,it was not moved a single day also.

Folks, pls do post if you have got the invite


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

siru713344 said:


> hello i have 65 point..my agent is not replying...i am waiting for my invitation..Do you have any idea??


I have not heard any mechanical engineer receive ITA as at now. Let's watch and see how things unfold.


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

Does anyone know when the immigration website will update the occupation ceiling and the minimum invited score?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

*Abin*

No invitation for 60 pointers software engineer.........might have to wait till july...


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

Tamer83 said:


> Does anyone know when the immigration website will update the occupation ceiling and the minimum invited score?


I guess they would do it only mid next week.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi guys,
This is my first post at expatforum, although i have been getting lots of useful information here since last year. Today i am posting here out of frustration of not getting an invite in this round (i expected alot). I am software engineer (261313) with 60 points and with date of effect of 20-12-2015. The main cause of my worry is that my occupation is about to reach its ceiling and if i am not invited even in next few remaining rounds, i need to wait till next year (i guess). Is there any chance that i will be invited in the next round?? Any software or Application programmers (2613 guys) with 60 points that are invited in this round, kindly share your date of effect?? 

Thanks,

------------------------------
Skilled Independant - 189
Occupation Code 261313 - Software Engineer
PTE: (65+)
ACS +ve
EOI: 189 60 points submitted on 20-12-2015
Invitation:??


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any general accountants got invitation in this round?
My EOI date is 17-10-2015
65 points
Still waiting, very less hopes


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

smfaheem said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post at expatforum, although i have been getting lots of useful information here since last year. Today i am posting here out of frustration of not getting an invite in this round (i expected alot). I am software engineer (261313) with 60 points and with date of effect of 20-12-2015. The main cause of my worry is that my occupation is about to reach its ceiling and if i am not invited even in next few remaining rounds, i need to wait till next year (i guess). Is there any chance that i will be invited in the next round?? Any software or Application programmers (2613 guys) with 60 points that are invited in this round, kindly share your date of effect??
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Not really sure on the what are remaining invites left for ya stream but as of today 60 points were the ones who has lot of faith in this round which turned out to a disaster. The list includes me as well. Having said that you have to wait till July when the fresh set invites are initiated so u have enough time to prepare for pte and increase ur points. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Not really sure on the what are remaining invites left for ya stream but as of today 60 points were the ones who has lot of faith in this round which turned out to a disaster. The list includes me as well. Having said that you have to wait till July when the fresh set invites are initiated so u have enough time to prepare for pte and increase ur points.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It seems that there is something wrong in this invitation round. Looking at the myimmitracker.com website last invitation round had 37 updates and now only 7... The occupation celling for 2613 was missing 820 spots. I don't know, something is wrong. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

siru713344 said:


> hello i have 65 point..my agent is not replying...i am waiting for my invitation..Do you have any idea??


What is your EOI submission date and profession?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AdrianoGalesso said:


> It seems that there is something wrong in this invitation round. Looking at the myimmitracker.com website last invitation round had 37 updates and now only 7... The occupation celling for 2613 was missing 820 spots. I don't know, something is wrong. :fingerscrossed:


Round was very very small it seems... Instead of the usual 1000+ invites... i would say 500 tops were sent this time.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes they didn't want to feel burden while having beers during long weekend.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

I got invitation to apply yesterday with 65 points


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

I got an invite with 65 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitpunhani said:


> I got an invite with 65 points


What is your anzsco and date of effect?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

sumitpunhani said:


> I got invitation to apply yesterday with 65 points


What? Seriously? Congrats buddy. Please share your EOI date and profession

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

https://myimmitracker.com Rox, my status auto updated to "invited" once I received the invitation yesterday


----------



## siru713344 (Mar 7, 2016)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> siru713344 said:
> 
> 
> > hello i have 65 point..my agent is not replying...i am waiting for my invitation..Do you have any idea??
> ...


233512 mechanical engineer 
EOI date : 5/3/2016


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Round was very very small it seems... Instead of the usual 1000+ invites... i would say 500 tops were sent this time.


I believe that they sent 1300 invites this round. But they could have set not to invite prorata occupation below certain points as they wait for more applicants for the coming rounds. Also remember a lot of those who received invites are not in the immitracker or on this forum especially those dealing with agents.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Any idea how many invites were sent for 2613** and how many more are left for the current year?

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

*Received Invite , What are the next steps ?*

Hello All,

I have received an invite for 189 Independent VISA, please advise on how to proceed further :

1. I have created an Immi Account but I do not know where to upload the documents.
2. Can i submit the application now and upload the documents later ?
3. Shall I go for medical test before submitting the application ?
4. What National Identity documents do I need to upload ?

Thanks & Regards,
Johnny


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

You can check it here https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect



abhipunjabi said:


> Any idea how many invites were sent for 2613** and how many more are left for the current year?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sarv8 said:


> Congratulations and CHEERS!!!!
> 
> What time (in IST) did you get your invite ??


It was 18:48:10 IST


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tamer83 said:


> What is your EOI date of effect?


Occupation Code - 233411
Points - 60
DOE- 15Feb2016
ITA - 8Mar2016 18:48 IST


----------



## Siddhant (Feb 22, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> I have not heard any mechanical engineer receive ITA as at now. Let's watch and see how things unfold.


I did get an invite. I have 70 points


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> I did get an invite. I have 70 points


That's awesome!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

siru713344 said:


> Any body got invitation for mechanical engineer 233512 ???
> point 65


I am a Mechanical Engineer, 233512, No information yet, 

Maybe got to wait for 23rd March Round,
Points 60


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited! Please dont forget to update the tracker!


Hello andryx,
U r the senior member of this forum,from yesterday's 189 round what r the chances of invitations for 190 NSW 55 pointers.Some members r saying that there r very slim chances for 55ers.
What will happen as per ur analysis?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Siddhant said:


> I did get an invite. I have 70 points


Congo Bro.. 

I have not yet received applied EOI on 26th Feb 2016, 60 points, any idea how many rounds i have to go through?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

johnnyaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received an invite for 189 Independent VISA, please advise on how to proceed further :
> 
> ...


Hi johnnyaus congratulations on your ITA. 

1. You will not be able to upload the documents until you submit the visa application. Pay the fees and then Attach documents would be enabled.
2. Yes you can submit the application now and upload the docs later
3. You can do either ways before application or after application (see the link for more info Arranging a health examination )
4. You can upload Ration Card, Aadhar Card, Voters ID, Drivers License etc


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

*confused about points claimed for work experience*

Dear All,

I got an invite with 65 points yesterday.
But just today I realized that I simply mentioned my work experience which is more than 8 years and claimed 15 points for that
As per ACS assessment, I should have deducted 2 years in my work experience to claim points. In that case I would have got 10 points for work experience
Even if they deduct 5 points, i still qualify for applying EOI.

What should i do now ? Should i continue with lodging an application or put a new EOI with correct information ?


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

sumitpunhani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an invite with 65 points yesterday.
> But just today I realized that I simply mentioned my work experience which is more than 8 years and claimed 15 points for that
> ...


The thing is you have over-claimed 5 points which could have bumped you ahead of some of the other 60 pointers. So, if you had applied with 60 points in the EOI, you could have well not be invited at the first place. So, the best thing would be to apply a new EOI with correct information.


----------



## mur2aus (Nov 26, 2015)

*Eoi notification*

Hello all,

I have a doubt, please help me.

I have submitted EOI, While looking in the skill set page, the following is given

"Once you submit your completed EOI, you will receive a confirmation notification from SkillSelect"

I have not given an Email id while filling the application. Is it mandatory to give a Email Id.

But, while looking in the correspondence page i have received a notification stating that i have submitted the EOI. Is that enough. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mur2aus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a doubt, please help me.
> 
> ...


I think it's best to give your email address. You can update your EOI after submission as well. So, go ahead and update an email address.


----------



## mur2aus (Nov 26, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> I think it's best to give your email address. You can update your EOI after submission as well. So, go ahead and update an email address.


Thanks for ur reply,

Did you give your email ID before submitting your EOI. But, I could not find any place to fill the Email ID

Thats y confused.

Thanks


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

mur2aus said:


> Thanks for ur reply,
> 
> Did you give your email ID before submitting your EOI. But, I could not find any place to fill the Email ID
> 
> ...


Login to SkillSelect and click on "Manage account" at the top right corner. You should be able to update your email and password from that page. Hope it helps


----------



## mur2aus (Nov 26, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> Login to SkillSelect and click on "Manage account" at the top right corner. You should be able to update your email and password from that page. Hope it helps


Thanks sridhar,

I have updated my email.


----------



## sumitpunhani (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi Sridharv,

Thanks for your reply.
Is it possible to submit a new EOI and ignore the one on which I have got an invitation ?
Or do I have to wait till this invitation expires and then i update it and submit again ?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

sumitpunhani said:


> Hi Sridharv,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Is it possible to submit a new EOI and ignore the one on which I have got an invitation ?
> Or do I have to wait till this invitation expires and then i update it and submit again ?


You can submit a new EOI reflecting your correct points. Just let the current EOI with ITA to expire and withdraw afterwards.


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello andryx,
U r the senior member of this forum,from yesterday's 189 round what r the chances of invitations for 190 NSW 55 pointers.Some members r saying that there r very slim chances for 55ers.
What will happen as per ur analysis?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andryx,
> U r the senior member of this forum,from yesterday's 189 round what r the chances of invitations for 190 NSW 55 pointers.Some members r saying that there r very slim chances for 55ers.
> What will happen as per ur analysis?


Good luck

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Guys, Any idea when the next round is going to be


----------



## AdrianoGalesso (Dec 29, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Guys, Any idea when the next round is going to be


23 March 2016


----------



## rcintra (Dec 9, 2015)

I've got my invitation.

Civil Engineer (233211)
65 points
EoI - Date of Effect - 24/02/2016
Invitation - 09/03/2016 (1st round)


----------



## Tina9700 (Mar 9, 2016)

Any chemical engineer got invitation ??


----------



## guneet (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi All, This is my first post, so please correct me if I don't make sense!
I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9 March '16 after receiving ACS result under 263111(Computer systems and network engineer) with 70 points.
When can I expect an invite? Or what's the frequency/process of invite generation.

Cheers
Guneet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guneet said:


> Hi All, This is my first post, so please correct me if I don't make sense! I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9 March '16 after receiving ACS result under 263111(Computer systems and network engineer) with 70 points. When can I expect an invite? Or what's the frequency/process of invite generation. Cheers Guneet


Next round.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

guneet said:


> Hi All, This is my first post, so please correct me if I don't make sense!
> I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9 March '16 after receiving ACS result under 263111(Computer systems and network engineer) with 70 points.
> When can I expect an invite? Or what's the frequency/process of invite generation.
> 
> ...


Next round on 23rd March you might get invite.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone with 60 points (2613) got invited this round?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

sumitpunhani said:


> Hi Sridharv,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Is it possible to submit a new EOI and ignore the one on which I have got an invitation ?
> Or do I have to wait till this invitation expires and then i update it and submit again ?


I think you should honestly inform them via an email so they cancel your invitation. I think it's better that way.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

guneet said:


> Hi All, This is my first post, so please correct me if I don't make sense!
> I submitted my EOI today i.e. 9 March '16 after receiving ACS result under 263111(Computer systems and network engineer) with 70 points.
> When can I expect an invite? Or what's the frequency/process of invite generation.
> 
> ...



Well tough luck dude. I made my friend file the EOI last evening at 4 PM with 70 pts. same category of yours. Come 6:30 IST he got his invite. well for you buddy, wait for 2 weeks. on 22nd evening 6:30 you get your golden ticket.


----------



## shahzadkasi (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi,

Submitted EOI 11-Nov-2015
55 + 5 NSW
Developer Programmer (261312)
Still waiting for any news.

What is the expected time frame for Nov 2015 submission ?


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi guys,
The statistics on Skillselect for 17th February round show the closing points for 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) as 60 with DOE of 12-Dec-2015. I also have 60 points with DOE of 20-DEC-2015 and my occupation is Software engineer (261313). I did not receive the invitation in this (9th March) round. It means that either all the places for 2613 have been filled by 65 pointers or that there are very few 60 pointers that have been invited for 2613 occupation. I am saying this because my DOE (20-DEC-2015) and the Closing DOE for 17th FEB round (12-DEC-2015) has just 8 days difference for 60 pointers and i am not invited in this (9 March) round, so best that has happened in current(9 March) round is that less than 9 days have been covered in this round for 60 pointers (for 2613 occupation). But this is the best case that might have happened. Just wondering, is there a chance for me to get invited in the next (march 23rd) round?? Also can any 60 pointer (with 2613 occupation) here that has been invited in the current round share his DOE?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I had applied for Subclass 189 for Registered Nurse(254499) with 60 points on 2/03/16. People were saying that it's easy to get invited for nurses but I didn't get any invitation today. Any idea approximately when I would get invited? Additionally, I noticed that the 'current round' in the immigration website hasn't been updated yet! 
Thanking in advance,
Peter


----------



## sabooo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello, I submitted EOI on 19 January 2016 with 60 points for 261313. I see on a tracking site that one person from 23 February got the invite but I didn't. Am I missing something here? Can someone please provide inputs on this.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

sabooo said:


> Hello, I submitted EOI on 19 January 2016 with 60 points for 261313. I see on a tracking site that one person from 23 February got the invite but I didn't. Am I missing something here? Can someone please provide inputs on this.


Did you check for 189? I cannot see any software engineer invited with 60 pints in the tracker. Can you kindly point out exactly where did you see that?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

sabooo said:


> Hello, I submitted EOI on 19 January 2016 with 60 points for 261313. I see on a tracking site that one person from 23 February got the invite but I didn't. Am I missing something here? Can someone please provide inputs on this.


Everything is fine with your application. You are not getting an invite because your profession has rough competition as most of the people have score above 65 or around 70. So, they will be getting an invite first. More ever there are more number of people applying doe the same PR skill as you. I have applied on 26th Feb 2016. But I knew very well that I would not get an invite on 9th as this is my first round. Normally, people from my profession get invitation in the second or max. by third round. So I am waiting confidently for 23rd round.. Professions like Nurse, IT, Software Engineers, Business Analyst have huge competition. If your score is 60 it might take 3 or 6 months time. I would advise you to score 70 to he invited early. If you are a Mechanical, Production or Civil Engineer you will clear by third round if ur score is 60..


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> Everything is fine with your application. You are not getting an invite because your profession has rough competition as most of the people have score above 65 or around 70. So, they will be getting an invite first. More ever there are more number of people applying doe the same PR skill as you. I have applied on 26th Feb 2016. But I knew very well that I would not get an invite on 9th as this is my first round. Normally, people from my profession get invitation in the second or max. by third round. So I am waiting confidently for 23rd round.. Professions like Nurse, IT, Software Engineers, Business Analyst have huge competition. If your score is 60 it might take 3 or 6 months time. I would advise you to score 70 to he invited early. If you are a Mechanical, Production or Civil Engineer you will clear by third round if ur score is 60..


Hi whats your point break down.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

sabooo said:


> Hello, I submitted EOI on 19 January 2016 with 60 points for 261313. I see on a tracking site that one person from 23 February got the invite but I didn't. Am I missing something here? Can someone please provide inputs on this.


Maybe you're older than the fellow or they registered in the EOI before you or both.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> Maybe you're older than the fellow or they registered in the EOI before you or both.


I can basically confirm there is no chance anyone on 60points on 2613** got invited, my EOI date of effect is 25/10/2015 and I haven't got invited this round, if you ask why I havne't been invited before it's because I suspended my EOI during the February rounds.


----------



## taga (Mar 9, 2016)

aldoboy said:


> Anyone with 60 points (2613) got invited this round?


since the latest (9th march) invitations similar question which i am also wondering, has been asked several times and there is no answer yet. 

so i'd like to change the question: Anyone with 65 points (2613) NOT invited this round?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

taga said:


> since the latest (9th march) invitations similar question which i am also wondering, has been asked several times and there is no answer yet.
> 
> so i'd like to change the question: Anyone with 65 points (2613) NOT invited this round?


Accounting 65 points not been invited yet

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

2613- Software Developer
Point -65

Not invited yet.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> 2613- Software Developer
> Point -65
> 
> Not invited yet.


What time did you lodge your EOI?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

PeterAus said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had applied for Subclass 189 for Registered Nurse(254499) with 60 points on 2/03/16. People were saying that it's easy to get invited for nurses but I didn't get any invitation today. Any idea approximately when I would get invited? Additionally, I noticed that the 'current round' in the immigration website hasn't been updated yet!
> Thanking in advance,
> Peter


Hey be patient. You just submitted your EOI o 2/3/2016. 

You will be receiving an invitation next month.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

wilfredlams said:


> What time did you lodge your EOI?


08th March. Please see my signature.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

I think you should have lodged your EOI 8th March after 6.30 IST. That's why you didn't get your invitation. 



panks_777 said:


> 08th March. Please see my signature.


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> 08th March. Please see my signature.


What I meant is the time of the day, not which day you have lodge your EOI.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Hi whats your point break down.


Hello Bro,

My Signature 

How about you? I am waiting for 23rd march round


----------



## d03shah (Mar 10, 2016)

*9th March Invitation*

Hi, anyone with Business Analyst profession got invitation in the recent 9th March round? If yes, could you please share your profile like "When did you apply for invitation and at what points"? 

I applied for invitation on 18th Feb with 65 points, but didn't got any invite


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I received ITA to Western Australia but they are requesting for a job offer which I don't have. What should I do?


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

How can we go for Medicals or PCC when you dont have an invite? can we do this already to save some time (later on when we get invitation?)

With the forms for both medics and PCC (for one of the countries i have to apply for) they ask for details of the organization or body who is requesting for the certificate. what should i mention in that case? And also asks for a HAP id. can i already have that id before having an invite in place? Can someone please advise? Sorry if this is not an appropriate thread. I'm asking looking at the info in some of the signatures above from few users

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> I received ITA to Western Australia but they are requesting for a job offer which I don't have. What should I do?


Well, if you do not have one then tell them that.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I received ITA to Western Australia but they are requesting for a job offer which I don't have. What should I do?


If your occupation is under schedule 2 then you definitely need to provide them a job offer else you will get rejected.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

gurramdi said:


> How can we go for Medicals or PCC when you dont have an invite? can we do this already to save some time (later on when we get invitation?)
> 
> With the forms for both medics and PCC (for one of the countries i have to apply for) they ask for details of the organization or body who is requesting for the certificate. what should i mention in that case? And also asks for a HAP id. can i already have that id before having an invite in place? Can someone please advise? Sorry if this is not an appropriate thread. I'm asking looking at the info in some of the signatures above from few users
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Are you expecting an invite anytime soon? Some PCCs take a long time like the one from FBI that currently takes 16 weeks. You can apply for it now. Any other PCC if you can obtain within a week or two do not worry much about it now.


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys PLEASEEEE update about accounting profession?
My EOI date is 17/10 with 65 pts and did not receive invitation in this round.
Any update or analysis?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

In my point of view. No one got invitation with 60 points for 2613xx. and for 65 points, last EOI invited I know is of 26 February.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Murtza,

R u also aware if there are any people who field EOI after 26th Feb with 65 points for 2613xx


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Seems like 60 pointers for jan and feb wont be cleared in 23rd march round too...for software engineer....loooooooooooong wait till july or august.


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Murtza,
> 
> R u also aware if there are any people who field EOI after 26th Feb with 65 points for 2613xx


Mine was with 65 points for Analyst programmer 261311 on 2 March


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Prash,

Did u get invite in 9th March round?

Regards


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Mine EOI effective date is 26th Feb



abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Murtza,
> 
> R u also aware if there are any people who field EOI after 26th Feb with 65 points for 2613xx


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Did u get an invite jamis?

Regards


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Prash,
> 
> Did u get invite in 9th March round?
> 
> Regards


Yes


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Yup..



abhipunjabi said:


> Did u get an invite jamis?
> 
> Regards


----------



## d03shah (Mar 10, 2016)

*9th March Invitation*

Hi, Anyone with 65 points got invite for Business Analyst in 9th March round? If yes could you share your profile please? like when did you lodge your EOI?

I have 65 points and lodged EOI on 18th Feb, but didnt get an invite in the 9th March round.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I just submitted my EOI 190 NSW yesterday, even when it's a 55+5 EOI, I have hope, however, I will prepare myself better for the PTE to givet it on april to go with 65 on visa 189 or 70 on visa 190. Now, I'm waiting for any response from Skill Select


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

drjengoa said:


> I received ITA to Western Australia but they are requesting for a job offer which I don't have. What should I do?


I assume your occupation is on Schedule 2? You must have a job offer if you are applying for a Schedule 2 occupation - if you don't, you shouldn't have submitted an EOI yet. You can tell WA that you don't have a job offer so they can cancel the invitation.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Naveenk14 said:


> I have created watsapp group for all ICT Business analyst who have applied for eoi under 190 nsw. Please send me a private message with watsapp number. We are discussing about latest updates regarding 190 visa.


Why not simply create a thread on this forum? This forum is intended for people to discuss migration issues, so creating a separate place for it will decrease the activity on the forum which doesn't help anyone.


----------



## DragonKing (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I don't know if I can seek any help here. I got an invitation for 190 visa with Vic state nomination (60 points, Mechanical Engineer) and I have done all things such as medical checks... I submitted all documents with my application on Mid Feb 2016. Realizing that some document that I had not uploaded might delay the process, I added form 1221 yesterday 10 Mar 2016 (I am not sure if this form is necessary but this helped to remove one yellow symbol on the official attachment webpage of IMMI account). My wife will soon be giving birth to a baby and just wondering if anyone might give some advice on the time expected to get a CO allocated and the possible visa grant for these days. What is the usual duration for visa 190 with 60 points these days since the application submission date (or date of uploading last document). I should have uploaded form 1221 right in Feb, I just thought its not necessary. I've just checked the allocation date on DIBP webpage but still no update. Please advise. Thank you very much


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DragonKing said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and I don't know if I can seek any help here. I got invitation for 190 visa with Vic state nomination (60 points) and I have done all things such as medical checks... I submitted all documents with my application on Mid Feb 2016. Realizing that some document that I had not uploaded might delay the process, I added form 1221 yesterday 10 Mar 2016 (I am not sure if this form is necessary but this helped to remove one yellow symbol on the official attachment webpage of IMMI account). My wife will soon be giving birth to a baby and just wondering if anyone might give some advice on the time expected to get a CO allocated and the possible visa grant for these days. What is the usual duration for visa 190 with 60 points these days since the application submission date (or date of uploading last document). I should have uploaded form 1221 right in Feb, I just thought its not necessary. I've just checked the allocation date on DIBP webpage but still no update. Please advise. Thank you very much



Form 1221 is good. It is often required.

You cam check immitracker for average times.


----------



## DragonKing (Mar 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Form 1221 is good. It is often required.
> 
> You cam check immitracker for average times.


Hi andreyx108b, thanks for your reply. Could you or anyone provide more details. Immitracker? is it the time frame provided in a table on a DIBP webpage, if so it says 3 months but I think this depends on the time/year so these days what is the normal expected duration and is it from the date of submission or the date of last document submitted? Should I ring them or do they have an email address to ask?

Btw, the form 1221 is a bit confusing, the automatic request for it does not appear on my attachment page as the main application but it does on my wife's page. I just filled in the form using my details and my wife's details are put in a small section for dependent. Not sure if I did the right things or they require each form for each person over 18?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DragonKing said:


> Hi andreyx108b, thanks for your reply. Could you or anyone provide more details. Immitracker? is it the time frame provided in a table on a DIBP webpage, if so it says 3 months but I think this depends on the time/year so these days what is the normal expected duration and is it from the date of submission or the date of last document submitted? Should I ring them or do they have an email address to ask? Btw, the form 1221 is a bit confusing, the automatic request for it does not appear on my attachment page as the main application but it does on my wife's page. I just filled in the form using my details and my wife's details are put in a small section for dependent. Not sure if I did the right things or they require each form for each person over 18?



You can try to google: myimmitracker.

Dont call till 90 days limit is up. They will contact if need anything from you.

Form 1221 is not compulsory but often Required.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is it true that even 65+ pointers are failing to get invitation ? Did see many 65 pointers stating that they failed to get invitation .


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Is it true that even 65+ pointers are failing to get invitation ? Did see many 65 pointers stating that they failed to get invitation .


No man! Those who applied on time with 65 points got the invites. Stay positive!


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Is it true that even 65+ pointers are failing to get invitation ? Did see many 65 pointers stating that they failed to get invitation .


Well it depends on the job code. ICT BA/SA had a bad round on March 9. Only few 70 pointers were invited.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Could someone please send the link to form 1221 . Thanks


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can try to google: myimmitracker.
> 
> Dont call till 90 days limit is up. They will contact if need anything from you.
> 
> Form 1221 is not compulsory but often Required.


Hello andreyx how r u?

Today one more Friday has gone without invitations for 55+5 pointers engineers.
NSW is stand still at same position.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

its going to be a long wait for 60 pointers (dec,jan and feb)....end of july or august...most probably i hope they wont increase the prorata for software engineer to 65 points as cut off....


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

Auditor 65+5 will invitation ever come or not nsw??


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Do i have any chance of getting an invite in the next round for 189?? I have 60 points and DOE of 20-DEC-2015 and my occupation is 261313 (software engineer). Thanks.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

abin said:


> its going to be a long wait for 60 pointers (dec,jan and feb)....end of july or august...most probably i hope they wont increase the prorata for software engineer to 65 points as cut off....


Without having the results out on skill select why do you presume things and be pessimistic mate? Seniors and experts say DIBP has'nt sent many invites in this round, approx 500 to 700 which include all job codes, leave alone 2613XX with 60. Since there are only 15 days in between 9th and 23rd round, it's highly likely that 65 and above pointers would be very less and the chances are good for 60 pointers. End of the day, be positive!


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do i have any chance of getting an invite in the next round for 189?? I have 60 points and DOE of 20-DEC-2015 and my occupation is 261313 (software engineer). Thanks.


you surely do mate!


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

USI said:


> Without having the results out on skill select why do you presume things and be pessimistic mate? Seniors and experts say DIBP has'nt sent many invites in this round, approx 500 to 700 which include all job codes, leave alone 2613XX with 60. Since there are only 15 days in between 9th and 23rd round, it's highly likely that 65 and above pointers would be very less and the chances are good for 60 pointers. End of the day, be positive!


On Skillselect it was mentioned that they will invite 1300 people then why did they invited less in this round??


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> On Skillselect it was mentioned that they will invite 1300 people then why did they invited less in this round??


On 22 Jan and 3rd Feb 2016, they had invited 658 and 580 invites for 2613XX. Pro-rata says 220 per round. What do you have to say about that?


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

USI said:


> On 22 Jan and 3rd Feb 2016, they had invited 658 and 580 invites for 2613XX. Pro-rata says 220 per round. What do you have to say about that?


I agree with you that we always have to be hopeful Bro. So it seems that it all depends on immi how much they invite for each occupation and there is no hard and fast rule. Right?

Thanks.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Update on my spouse's points.
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Actual EOI 10 Feb 2016 with 60 points
Updated EOI 11th March 2016 with 70 points.

Having our fingers crossed to get an invite on March 23rd.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

If you are successful, do they let you know straight away? For example, have they already made invites based on the most recent round (9th March 2016)


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Also if I am including a dependent (my wife), does she also have to have the English language requirement completed before submitting the EOI. I know for a fact that the main applicant has to but am not sure for dependent.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

raidergator said:


> Also if I am including a dependent (my wife), does she also have to have the English language requirement completed before submitting the EOI. I know for a fact that the main applicant has to but am not sure for dependent.


Only if you would like to claim points for her profile.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Fyi


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

USI said:


> abin said:
> 
> 
> > its going to be a long wait for 60 pointers (dec,jan and feb)....end of july or august...most probably i hope they wont increase the prorata for software engineer to 65 points as cut off....
> ...


I do appreciate your view USI, but I was just being realistic seeing the past statistics, perhaps little bit exaggerated for Dec guys with 60. Last year also none of the 60 pointers were called in March round....and at the end they just called for 12 days gap or less......but having said it I agree with you to be hopeful.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

abin said:


> I do appreciate your view USI, but I was just being realistic seeing the past statistics, perhaps little bit exaggerated for Dec guys with 60. Last year also none of the 60 pointers were called in March round....and at the end they just called for 12 days gap or less......but having said it I agree with you to be hopeful.


you might want to refer to this tracker mate. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

USI said:


> On 22 Jan and 3rd Feb 2016, they had invited 658 and 580 invites for 2613XX. Pro-rata says 220 per round. What do you have to say about that?


Based on this should I be holding out any hope? Seems they have exhausted quota of 3 rounds in one go. Will we have to wait for more three?


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

USI said:


> you might want to refer to this tracker mate. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


Going through the tracker it seems they have to repeat a bulk invitation that they have done in past only on two occasions
.....hope they could cover most of them.........


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

abin said:


> Going through the tracker it seems they have to repeat a bulk invitation that they have done in past only on two occasions
> .....hope they could cover most of them.........


Uncertain dude. We can only hope for the best to happen. Peace!


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

So NSW are set to send out 4000 state sponsorship invites this financial year. Does anyone one know how many invites were sent during last financial year? Cheers.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Islander820 said:


> So NSW are set to send out 4000 state sponsorship invites this financial year. Does anyone one know how many invites were sent during last financial year? Cheers.


How do you know NSW is set to issue ITA? Have they not issued any one in this fiscal year?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

A quick question. Spouse ANZSCO code is 261313. Created one EOI for 189 and 190 visa together with 60 points on 10 Feb 2016. Got an email from NSW inviting to apply for state nomination within 14 days. Decided not to apply. Spouse gave PTE exams and got extra 10 points. Updated EOI on 11th March 2016.

Points breakdown is as follows:

Criteria Points Bracket 189 190
Date of Effect 11/03/2016 11/03/2016
Age 33 - 39 25 25
English Language Ability Superior 20 20
Bachelor Degree 15 15
State/Territory Nomination N/A 5
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation 0 0
Years of experience in a Nominated 
Occupation -Equal to or greater than 5 Years 10 10
and less than 8 Years
TOTAL 70 75

My question is even though we never applied for any state nomination we have that 5 points in points breakdown in EOI. Is it an error? We prefer ITA for 189 and do not want to get ITA for 190 (as we never applied for any state nomination) due to 190 visa having 5 points higher than 189 visa. Is it possible to delete 190 details without changing the DOE of EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Could someone please send the link to form 1221 . Thanks


I'm sure if you use Google you'll find it.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jairichi said:


> A quick question. Spouse ANZSCO code is 261313. Created one EOI for 189 and 190 visa together with 60 points on 10 Feb 2016. Got an email from NSW inviting to apply for state nomination within 14 days. Decided not to apply. Spouse gave PTE exams and got extra 10 points. Updated EOI on 11th March 2016.
> 
> Points breakdown is as follows:
> 
> ...


If you dont want visa 190 then you remove visa 190 in your EOI. There will be no effect on your DOE and if ever there is it will only be a day.


----------



## GPP (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

I am one of the BA's, with 65 points, who was shocked with the March 9 round. However I've got the NSW SS and 190 invite last week. I notice that IT jobs are spread across Sydney and Melbourne so I am thinking to launch a new EOI (189) and wait for the next round. I'm also completing 8 years now and will have a tally of 70 points. Can anyone kindly advise?

Q1:Is it true if once invited on 190 on a given EOI then we cannot get an invite on 180 on the same EOI?
Q2: s it ok to make another separate EOI?

Thanks in advance!
__________________________________
AGE: 25 Points
ACS: Experience 10 Points, Degree 15 Points (Applied 4th Feb 16, +response received 10th Feb 16)
PTE: 10 Points (19th Feb 16)
SPOUSE: 5 Points (ACS Applied 11th Feb 16, +response received 19th Feb 16, PTE on 23rd Feb 16)
EOI: 189(65) and 190(70) Submitted on 24th Feb 2016
NSW Invite: 10 Mar 16 ITA 190 Invite (NSW): 12 Mar 16
PCC (India): 12 Mar 16 PCC (SGP): ?? Mon YY Medicals seld anf Family: 18 Mar 16 (scheduled)
Applied: ?? Mon YY


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

GPP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am one of the BA's, with 65 points, who was shocked with the March 9 round. However I've got the NSW SS and 190 invite last week. I notice that IT jobs are spread across Sydney and Melbourne so I am thinking to launch a new EOI (189) and wait for the next round. I'm also completing 8 years now and will have a tally of 70 points. Can anyone kindly advise?
> 
> ...


Yes, to both your questions.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> If you dont want visa 190 then you remove visa 190 in your EOI. There will be no effect on your DOE and if ever there is it will only be a day.


Thank you for your quick reply. We did remove 190 and DOE did not change. Also with regard to number of family members included in the application does it include the primary applicant too?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Maggie.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. We did remove 190 and DOE did not change. Also with regard to number of family members included in the application does it include the primary applicant too?


No, it excludes yourself.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> No, it excludes yourself.


Thank you.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. We did remove 190 and DOE did not change. Also with regard to number of family members included in the application does it include the primary applicant too?


Hi. On Which date did u apply for 189 and 190 and which date did you remove it?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> Hi. On Which date did u apply for 189 and 190 and which date did you remove it?


ANZSCO code 261313. Actually EOI was filed on 10th Feb 2016 with 60 points. Spouse being primary applicant selected 189 and 190 as we were not sure about getting an invite with 60 points for 189 visa. After getting extra 10 points recently as a result of better PTE score updated EOI on 11th March 2016. Today we removed 190 from EOI.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

jairichi said:


> ANZSCO code 261313. Actually EOI was filed on 10th Feb 2016 with 60 points. Spouse being primary applicant selected 189 and 190 as we were not sure about getting an invite with 60 points for 189 visa. After getting extra 10 points recently as a result of better PTE score updated EOI on 11th March 2016. Today we removed 190 from EOI.


Oh so the DOE changes only if the point score changes with the update, right?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> Oh so the DOE changes only if the point score changes with the update, right?


That is what I understood from this forum and when we made changes to get that extra points DOE changed.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Ok. So I just removed 190 from my EOI. my DOE, Date of submission and nothing changed.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> Ok. So I just removed 190 from my EOI. my DOE, Date of submission and nothing changed.


Good to know that. Thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Its a long long wait from 9th to 23rd March. the calendar seems to be stuck. I am losing too much hair. Now, we still have a next date to look forward to. I can't imagine how people stay patient after submitting the application. I think we need spiritual guidance on this forum as well for people like me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rc4aus said:


> Its a long long wait from 9th to 23rd March. the calendar seems to be stuck. I am losing too much hair. Now, we still have a next date to look forward to. I can't imagine how people stay patient after submitting the application. I think we need spiritual guidance on this forum as well for people like me.


As the time passes by... most people get used to waiting and became sort of melancholic about the wait.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

rc4aus said:


> Its a long long wait from 9th to 23rd March. the calendar seems to be stuck. I am losing too much hair. Now, we still have a next date to look forward to. I can't imagine how people stay patient after submitting the application. I think we need spiritual guidance on this forum as well for people like me.


I agree it is tough but the stress is reduced when you score a bit higher points where you think you are safe. Once you get the invitation a major burden is lifted off your shoulders but it is not the end. Still a long way to get visa, find a job and move.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Think of people like me with 60 points waiting time. You just lose hair but some become bald lol


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I made you summary of invitations for Accountants
from July 2015-noW



https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 July 2015 invitation roun​d
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211
Accountants
65 
31 May 2015 10:43pm


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation roun​d
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211
Accountants
65 
2 July 2015 6:32am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 7 September 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
6 August 2015 11.13 am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 October 2015 invitation round

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
16 August 2015 1.02 am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 23 October 2015 invitation round

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
26 August 2015 3.17 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 November 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
31 August 2015 12.43 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...d-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 23 November 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
9/09/2015 5:26 PM

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 4 December 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
21/09/2015 5.25 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 18 December 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
9/10/2015 4:48 PM

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 8 January 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
19/11/2015 10:13AM

SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Result

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 22 January 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
19 January 2016 12.49 am


SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 February 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	65	
3​ August 2015 4:35 PM


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-round-results


Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 17 February 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	65	
23 September 2015


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

as to summaried Accountant invitations are:

6.7.2015- 65 points till 31.5.201 invited
3.8.2015- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 2.7.2015
after that was invited only 70 points owners
3.2.2016- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 3.8.2015
17.2.2016- cleared 1,5mth of invitations 65 points till 23.9.2015

overall the backlog is from oct- march, t.j 6 mths so if this trend goes like this there will be no 60 points owners invited,,, 

Assuming current 60 points owners are in a queue are trying for higher points and jump in 65 points queue and uni releses new graduates in Nov and March, lot amount of EOI submitted these months


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

And what do you think about industrial engineers with 55+5?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

how is it work if you get invitation 190 is that mean you cant get invitation for 189 anymore?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Any idea when he dibp website will be updated with 9th March round results. It says last round was in Feb. I m not sure why the 9th Match round results are not updated.

Thanks.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

May be they will update the site once both rounds are over for this month..not sure but a guess


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

They are little bit slow in updating the website. we have to wait few days.



abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea when he dibp website will be updated with 9th March round results. It says last round was in Feb. I m not sure why the 9th Match round results are not updated.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

So, will it be before the next invitation round of 23rd March right?

Thanks


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

it should be. I am also waiting for the update.



abhipunjabi said:


> So, will it be before the next invitation round of 23rd March right?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have about 7.5 years of total experience. ACS has deducted my 6 years of experience so I can't claim points for experience. However I am still eligible to file EOI with 60 points.

Here I have a doubt that still do I need to mention all my experience while submitting EOI application? And still do I need to provide all employment documents such as payslips, form 16, relieving letters, etc., and still DIBP may verify the employment with employers?

I have heard that if you are not claiming points for experience then they might skip employer verification step. I am worried because what if they don't get positive feedback.

Experts please comment on this as I am filing EOI by this week.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

Would like to know if there is anyone with 65 pointers in anzcode 2613xx and didn't get invited on 9th March round

Thanks..


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

pras07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have about 7.5 years of total experience. ACS has deducted my 6 years of experience so I can't claim points for experience. However I am still eligible to file EOI with 60 points.
> 
> ...


In EOI you must declare all your experience. There is a checkbox to mark it irrelevant. You can do that. But declare you must. If you are not claiming points for it your next process step should be much quicker as there wont be employment verification.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would like to know if there is anyone with 65 pointers in anzcode 2613xx and didn't get invited on 9th March round
> 
> Thanks..


Hi,

I haven't got invited during last round..applied EOI on 8th @03:30 pm IST 65 points.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

If we see last year's trend during this time, the number of invites get reduced each month. So, not sure whether I will get invitation before July. My occupation is 263111 and filing EOI this week with 60 points.

Anybody has any idea what if any rules change by July, existing EOI applications also get affected? For example, if I have submitted EOI with 60 points, which didn't get invited by July and then new rule comes where they have made 65 points to be eligible then will my EOI be cancelled? Do I need to file again with eligible points?


----------



## rekhapagad (Feb 12, 2016)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Subscribed!
> I hope march favors us! wishing good luck to all u folk.



Hey Jyoteesh,

How about the possibility of getting invite with 55+5 or 60+5(to get this we have reapplied for ACS and waiting for results) for NSW for ICT BA 261111.


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

*Points Update*

Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts

Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)

occupation ICT-BA

My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March?

I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.

Your opinion?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Subaustralia,

Date of EOI will be 1st March.

Regards.


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't got invited during last round..applied EOI on 8th @03:30 pm IST 65 points.


Hopefully you will be getting definitely in the next round. All the Best!!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

SubAustralia said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts
> 
> Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)
> 
> ...


How come auto update?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

mvkumar said:


> Hopefully you will be getting definitely in the next round. All the Best!!


Thanks mate!!👍


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

pras07 said:


> How come auto update?


Probably because the work experience of the applicant must have crossed a certain bracket (of either 3 years and abover, 5 years and above or 8 years+) which must have led to auto update.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

SubAustralia said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts
> 
> Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)
> 
> ...


For the upcoming round your DOe will be 1st March. If the qouta of 170 applicant remains then it is very much possible that you will receive the invite.


----------



## DragonKing (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all,

Many thanks for your support. We've got our visas directly granted this morning 15 Mar 2016. Exactly one month since application submission date.

FYI:

Submitted visa 190 application on 15 Feb 2016 and granted today 15 Mar 2015.
Documents submitted all on first date, except for form 80. Form 1221 for main applicant just added last week to avoid delay even though no one has ever contacted/requested us.

Wish you all the best of luck and many big thanks are due to the Adelaide visa assessing team. I am in debt to you .

Kind Regards


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

pras07 said:


> If we see last year's trend during this time, the number of invites get reduced each month. So, not sure whether I will get invitation before July. My occupation is 263111 and filing EOI this week with 60 points.
> 
> Anybody has any idea what if any rules change by July, existing EOI applications also get affected? For example, if I have submitted EOI with 60 points, which didn't get invited by July and then new rule comes where they have made 65 points to be eligible then will my EOI be cancelled? Do I need to file again with eligible points?


Experts please comment.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

DragonKing said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Many thanks for your support. We've got our visas directly granted this morning 15 Mar 2016. Exactly one month since application submission date.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dragonking


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Any updates about Accountants ?*

Hey Guys,
I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189
For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points.
Did not get invitation on March 9th round. Any chances of getting invitation on 23rd March round ?
My point break down:
Age 25
English language 20
level of Education 15
Australian Study requirement 5

-----
Total 65

Please advise. 
Thank you


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by pras07 View Post 
If we see last year's trend during this time, the number of invites get reduced each month. So, not sure whether I will get invitation before July. My occupation is 263111 and filing EOI this week with 60 points.

Anybody has any idea what if any rules change by July, existing EOI applications also get affected? For example, if I have submitted EOI with 60 points, which didn't get invited by July and then new rule comes where they have made 65 points to be eligible then will my EOI be cancelled? Do I need to file again with eligible points? 


pras07 said:


> Experts please comment.


Last year for 2613 the ceiling reached a few months before July. That scenario is always possible.
Yes, to be eligible you will need to meet 65 points in that case.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

you sure invited in close rounds











Nirmal3913 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189
> For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points.
> Did not get invitation on March 9th round. Any chances of getting invitation on 23rd March round ?
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> you sure invited in close rounds


Current cutoff is 25th of September... And it may take one round or several to get an ITA


----------



## trajendra (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted 189 EOI for 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 1st Feb 2016 with 60 points. Could anyone help me on "When can I expect invitation"?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

cutoff you mentioned is for how many points owners? also what is ITA






andreyx108b said:


> Current cutoff is 25th of September... And it may take one round or several to get an ITA


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> cutoff you mentioned is for how many points owners? also what is ITA


65 points 

Accountants


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

it cant be possible as sb applied w 70 points on 5.3 and didnt get invitation

also is there any upcoming changes to accountants? do you think occupation cealing will be same or less from July?




andreyx108b said:


> 65 points
> 
> Accountants


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Hoping any of u can help with my query. I submitted my eoi on the 22nd of Feb and still waiting for an invitation. I'm a 65 pointer applying under streamline 2 for nsw. Any idea how long will I have to wait? If I boost my score to 75 will my chance be better?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

nicbrown said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Hoping any of u can help with my query. I submitted my eoi on the 22nd of Feb and still waiting for an invitation. I'm a 65 pointer applying under streamline 2 for nsw. Any idea how long will I have to wait? If I boost my score to 75 will my chance be better?


what's your code mate? Yes higher the points better are your chances of getting invited


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

trajendra said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted 189 EOI for 261312 (Developer Programmer) on 1st Feb 2016 with 60 points. Could anyone help me on "When can I expect invitation"?
> 
> ...


Hello Raj

There are a huge chunk of applicants for 2613XX job codes. Hence you cannot predict it. On March 9th not even a single 60 pointer got invited. Applicants with EOI date - Dec 12th are still in queue with disappointment. Ceiling is close to reach its maximum number for this year as well. At the moment you either improve your score or wait patiently. GL!


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

139914 quality assurance manager


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Hoping any of u can help with my query. I submitted my eoi on the 22nd of Feb and still waiting for an invitation. I'm a 65 pointer applying under streamline 2 for nsw. My code is 1399 - 14.


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

USI said:


> what's your code mate? Yes higher the points better are your chances of getting invited


My code is 139914 Quality Assurance Manager. I got a competant scoring in English and wondering if i should redo it to get a proficiency which will boost my score.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

With the current pattern... If we have 65 or more points for 189... We are getting immediately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicbrown (Mar 14, 2016)

naveenarja said:


> With the current pattern... If we have 65 or more points for 189... We are getting immediately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about 65 for 190. is there anywhere i can check how many invites have gone out and are there any to come?


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

*Random Calculation*

My absolute Random Calculation for ICT BA/SA
Invitations on 9 Mar = appox 11
Now total 160 slots available = 170 – Appox 11
80 for each category (BA/SA)
For pro-rata invitation based on 2 invitation rounds each month
Total available rounds for Year 15/16 (2 each for Apr May Jun) = 7
Invitation per rounds under each category = 80/7 =11
So any one who is ranked under 12 is well placed for invitation
** if 3 people jump their levels of points every 2 week, it makes only (11-3) 8 people virtually safe


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

nicbrown said:


> What about 65 for 190. is there anywhere i can check how many invites have gone out and are there any to come?


There are no ceilings for 190.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Abc


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

SubAustralia said:


> My absolute Random Calculation for ICT BA/SA
> Invitations on 9 Mar = appox 11
> Now total 160 slots available = 170 ? Appox 11
> 80 for each category (BA/SA)
> ...


Good one....how about software engineers


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

SubAustralia said:


> My absolute Random Calculation for ICT BA/SA
> Invitations on 9 Mar = appox 11
> Now total 160 slots available = 170 – Appox 11
> 80 for each category (BA/SA)
> ...


Hello subaustralia well the calculation looks nice and many will feel happy if this comes true but this seems to be highly unlikely to happen. Until the results of 9th March are published it is very tough to say whats the current situation like. 
We can hope but doubtful that the seats will last for 3 months.


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

No idea for se bro


----------



## SubAustralia (Mar 14, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Hello subaustralia well the calculation looks nice and many will feel happy if this comes true but this seems to be highly unlikely to happen. Until the results of 9th March are published it is very tough to say whats the current situation like.
> We can hope but doubtful that the seats will last for 3 months.


It very well be wrong too

Its just a random math based on the assumption that invitation would be on pro rata basis (signals given by dibp suggests they need higher skilled people)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nicbrown said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Hoping any of u can help with my query. I submitted my eoi on the 22nd of Feb and still waiting for an invitation. I'm a 65 pointer applying under streamline 2 for nsw. My code is 1399 - 14.


The invitation rounds apply to 189 and 489 (state-sponsored) visas only.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

if EOI expires every 2y, can i submit every 6 mths new EOI..so in the end of 2y will have 4 running under my name,,and never will be behind?

Another question if i get granted 190 visa,,cn i still apply for 189 and cncell 190 if my situation w points change?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ivetka233 said:


> if EOI expires every 2y, can i submit every 6 mths new EOI..so in the end of 2y will have 4 running under my name,,and never will be behind?
> 
> Another question if i get granted 190 visa,,cn i still apply for 189 and cncell 190 if my situation w points change?


Yes you can. Multiple-Eois are just fine.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

than is perfect if you an have multiple EOI,, as than you can fool system...and you all the time in queue for 60 points even ....






blackrider89 said:


> Yes you can. Multiple-Eois are just fine.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello All,

Have anyone see any post or thread which describe the EOI submission process . There are some questions which are confusing me, just wanted to make sure i dont make any mistakes .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> if EOI expires every 2y, can i submit every 6 mths new EOI..so in the end of 2y will have 4 running under my name,,and never will be behind? Another question if i get granted 190 visa,,cn i still apply for 189 and cncell 190 if my situation w points change?


Ivetka, sc190 pretty much the same as sc189. Its a pr and has 0 conditions.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Ivetka, sc190 pretty much the same as sc189. Its a pr and has 0 conditions.


190 has 2 years residency requirement.


----------



## essamali9 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI in17,Feb as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 point.
15 points for education
15 points for experience
25 Points for age
0 point for English (ielts: S:6.5, R:6.5, W:6.5, L:7.5)

Is there any chance to get NSW 5 points SS ? and when can this happen ?
Please advice .


----------



## essamali9 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Developer Programmer with 55 points*

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI in17,Feb as Developer Programmer (261312) with 55 point.
15 points for education
15 points for experience
25 Points for age
0 point for English (ielts: S:6.5, R:6.5, W:6.5, L:7.5)

Is there any chance to get NSW 5 points SS ? and when can this happen ?
Please advice .


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI (189: 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer) with 60 points on 14th March'16. 

Is there any possibility to get the invitation in next round i.e. 23rd March'16?

Thanks.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

190 has 2 y visa requirements to stay in that state





andreyx108b said:


> Ivetka, sc190 pretty much the same as sc189. Its a pr and has 0 conditions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> 190 has 2 y visa requirements to stay in that state


It has 0 condition. 2 years stay is a moral obligation, not legal, however strange it may sound, but it has been confirmed by many.

Sc190 and sc189 have no major difference.

You can read more about it.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

so if i get 190 invite for SS South australia,, i can live 2y in QLD?





andreyx108b said:


> It has 0 condition. 2 years stay is a moral obligation, not legal, however strange it may sound, but it has been confirmed by many.
> 
> Sc190 and sc189 have no major difference.
> 
> You can read more about it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> so if i get 190 invite for SS South australia,, i can live 2y in QLD?


I would suggest searching the forum for people who got nomination, been granted visas and moved to another state. 

There plenty of people who have done this without any issues.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ok thank you




andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest searching the forum for people who got nomination, been granted visas and moved to another state.
> 
> There plenty of people who have done this without any issues.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ivetka233 said:


> so if i get 190 invite for SS South australia,, i can live 2y in QLD?


Skilled nomination requirements


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest searching the forum for people who got nomination, been granted visas and moved to another state.
> 
> There plenty of people who have done this without any issues.


Hello andreyx,

How r u?
as per your prediction 55+5 NSW candidates with engineering background will invited or not?

As u said in past posts that 55+5 will definitely invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello andreyx, How r u? as per your prediction 55+5 NSW candidates with engineering background will invited or not? As u said in past posts that 55+5 will definitely invited.


I think yes. Still do. 

Nsw will use quota fully.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

*Mechanical Engineer 233512*

Hey Guys,

I submitted my EOI on 26th Feb 2016. Points 60
Please let me know how long it will take for an invite?

Thank You


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> so if i get 190 invite for SS South australia,, i can live 2y in QLD?


One of these days, I expect DIBP and the states will come to an agreement regarding cancelling visas because people don't keep their commitments.


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

*Info on PCC Bahrain*



jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Subscribed!
> I hope march favors us! wishing good luck to all u folk.


Hi jyoteesh.akurati,

I saw your signature which says you got PPC from Bahrain. I am currently residing in Bangkok and trying to get PCC from Bahrain. Can you please help me some information on how you got it?

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Islander820 (Sep 25, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> One of these days, I expect DIBP and the states will come to an agreement regarding cancelling visas because people don't keep their commitments.


I do hope this happens soon. I can't believe there are people on this forum who are openly encouraging people to abuse this rule. If some state is generous enough to sponsor you, least you could do is spend two years working there.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 26th Feb 2016. Points 60
> Please let me know how long it will take for an invite?
> ...


I think you should get it. As per immitracker, the last 60 pointer to get an invite, submitted on 4th Feb. The one submitted on 8th Feb is yet to get an invite. 

So you may get it in the next round. If not next, the one after it for sure.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

hey guys, 5 days to go!

EOI submitted 18 feb 2016
ANZCO 254499 (registered nurse nec)
60pts

Would i be able to get invited this time?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Submitted EOI yesterday


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

vv__a1004 said:


> hey guys, 5 days to go!
> 
> EOI submitted 18 feb 2016
> ANZCO 254499 (registered nurse nec)
> ...


Seems to me that you will.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Islander820 said:


> I do hope this happens soon. I can't believe there are people on this forum who are openly encouraging people to abuse this rule. If some state is generous enough to sponsor you, least you could do is spend two years working there.


If there is a crackdown then I am sure DIBP has the authority to revoke PR due to misrepresentation and they can do so retroactively. I am just waiting for that to happen.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> Submitted EOI yesterday


You need to give more details like ANZSCO code, points, etc.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Please see my Signature. Submitted with 65 points


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

vish555 said:


> Please see my Signature. Submitted with 65 points


Great. So, you expect an invite on 23rd March? Good luck.


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Please see my Signature. Submitted with 65 points


You will get in second round of March


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Prash2533 said:


> How many points have you counted for PTE A. As per my knowledge, it 0 for you as we need to have 69 + each to get 10 points.






It is at least 65 in each part of the test

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Dear Friend,

PLease tell why ACS deduced 4 years........

Now i worried about my application..

Please help





Prash2533 said:


> You will get in second round of March


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

jairichi said:


> If there is a crackdown then I am sure DIBP has the authority to revoke PR due to misrepresentation and they can do so retroactively. I am just waiting for that to happen.


If theres a condition on visa paper that says staying in a state is compulsory than you can't say no. However, people outside this forum have been telling me that if there no such condition on your app than no need. 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

jairichi said:


> If there is a crackdown then I am sure DIBP has the authority to revoke PR due to misrepresentation and they can do so retroactively. I am just waiting for that to happen.


Please don't talk crackdown thing. If they will do it than half of the Pakistani, Indian and other nationals etc will have their citizenships and PRs revoked. 

Ps: dont take it personally guys.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a crackdown then I am sure DIBP has the authority to revoke PR due to misrepresentation and they can do so retroactively. I am just waiting for that to happen.
> ...


I agree..why do people talk so negatively if someone wants to move another state and if the state permits then it's fine but moving states without informing them is wrong..but why a crackdown it takes hard efforts to get pr so one shouldn't just say anything about revoking pr


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

SOURABH.C said:


> I agree..why do people talk so negatively if someone wants to move another state and if the state permits then it's fine but moving states without informing them is wrong..but why a crackdown it takes hard efforts to get pr so one shouldn't just say anything about revoking pr


Why not? It is hard to get PR then you should honour what you said to the state? You need the PR that is why you said on your application, you will stay in the state for 2 years, after you get it, you break the commitment then said it is hard to get PR and cannot revoke? Typical third-world mindset to burn bridge after they cross.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Prash2533 said:


> You will get in second round of March





jairichi said:


> Great. So, you expect an invite on 23rd March? Good luck.



I hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI (189: 263311 - Telecommunications Engineer) with 60 points on 14th March'16. 

Could I get the invitation in next round i.e. 23rd March'16?

Thanks,
Eral


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

osteo80 said:


> Why not? It is hard to get PR then you should honour what you said to the state? You need the PR that is why you said on your application, you will stay in the state for 2 years, after you get it, you break the commitment then said it is hard to get PR and cannot revoke? Typical third-world mindset to burn bridge after they cross.


After all we go there for work. If you can't get a job in the nominated state and if some other state has better opportunities, it's general human tendency to migrate to another place for betterment. There was no need to generalize a THIRD WORLD mentality brother. 

And upon informing the state govt, I don't see anything wrong in moving on. Try to get into the shoes of the those who are paying bills from their small little savings and having the fear of being unemployed. 

Ultimately Australia needs tax payers and they are getting it. Don't take it too personal. I believe you are waiting for an invite too. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Please don't talk crackdown thing. If they will do it than half of the Pakistani, Indian and other nationals etc will have their citizenships and PRs revoked.
> 
> Ps: dont take it personally guys.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I used the word "if there is a crackdown". And, you could have just said nationalities breaking that rule rather than pointing at specific nationalities. That is a bad attitude.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> I agree..why do people talk so negatively if someone wants to move another state and if the state permits then it's fine but moving states without informing them is wrong..but why a crackdown it takes hard efforts to get pr so one shouldn't just say anything about revoking pr


I appreciate your point. That is the actual way to move out of the state that gave your nomination. After sincere efforts put in to find a job if one cannot find a job then inform the state and after getting their approval in writing one can move to another state. I believe a state will not be against this.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> PLease tell why ACS deduced 4 years........
> 
> ...


If education is not related to occupation then ACS deducts 4 years.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

USI said:


> After all we go there for work. If you can't get a job in the nominated state and if some other state has better opportunities, it's general human tendency to migrate to another place for betterment. There was no need to generalize a THIRD WORLD mentality brother.
> 
> And upon informing the state govt, I don't see anything wrong in moving on. Try to get into the shoes of the those who are paying bills from their small little savings and having the fear of being unemployed.
> 
> Ultimately Australia needs tax payers and they are getting it. Don't take it too personal. I believe you are waiting for an invite too. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Sorry to say but people are exploiting the rules and regulations thats the reason immi is bringing strictness in granting visas. If you choose state to sponser you than you must move to that state and be loyal but people are people!

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> If theres a condition on visa paper that says staying in a state is compulsory than you can't say no. However, people outside this forum have been telling me that if there no such condition on your app than no need.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


It clearly states when one applies for state nomination that one gives the commitment to stay in that state for 2 years. Only based on that commitment and other credentials a state is nominating a person. If one prefers to say no in that application then that person can forget about getting a nomination from that state.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

SOURABH.C said:


> I agree..why do people talk so negatively if someone wants to move another state and if the state permits then it's fine but moving states without informing them is wrong..but why a crackdown it takes hard efforts to get pr so one shouldn't just say anything about revoking pr


Your justification is bad. Just because one invested money and took great efforts to get PR one must be excused for violating the commitment to state. Australia or any country does not care about that. They want law abiding citizens.


----------



## tidepast57 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have just submitted my EOI for 261311 - Analyst Programmer (60 points).

Age: 30 points
Degree: 15 points
IELTS: 10 points
Work Experience: 5 points

You guys reckon I could get an invite in the next round on 23 March?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

tidepast57 said:


> I have just submitted my EOI for 261311 - Analyst Programmer (60 points).
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Degree: 15 points
> ...


I doubt you will get an invite on March 23. There is a good number of people waiting with 60 points from Dec 2015.


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

*Software Tester assessed as 261313*

Hi,

I'm a software tester working in Automation.
I initially got assessed by ACS for 261314 and later got re-assessed successfully for 261313.
For re-assessment I did not change any documents sent to ACS. 
I have submitted my EOI for 261313. Will it be an issue during the visa process, that though my roles and responsibilities match with that of software engineer (261313), I'm still a software tester by designation?

Can someone, who successfully got their visa, with this situation, share your experience?


Thanks!
Anita


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

What are chances of getting invitation on 23rd March if EOI was submitted on 11th March with 60 points for 263111.

Thanks


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have applied for software engineer role with 65 points on 17th march. Do you guys think i'll get it in this round ? or I'll have to wait for some time?


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*PCC Bahrain*



itzrichie said:


> Hi jyoteesh.akurati,
> 
> I saw your signature which says you got PPC from Bahrain. I am currently residing in Bangkok and trying to get PCC from Bahrain. Can you please help me some information on how you got it?
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I currently reside in Bahrain and I the procedure to apply for PCC is via an application at CID office in Adliya. I am not sure if someone can submit the documents on your behalf. I would be applying for myself sometime next week I can inquire at CID office if someone else can submit your documents for you.

Regards,
Austin


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Process documents before EOI*

Hello Forum Mates,

My current score stands at 65.

Hoping to receive an EOI in the next round.

I would like to know if I can get my medicals and PCC done befoe EOI?
Also are there any more documents that I can process in the meantime?

Best Regards,
Austin


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> PLease tell why ACS deduced 4 years........
> 
> ...



I didn't enquired about it as they already provided me 15 points by counting my experience from Feb 2008


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys

I have made EOI for nsw and waiting for invitation. 55+5 ss.

Iam a mechanical engineer with ielts 7 in each and overall 7.5

Any chances of invitation?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

schatzii said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for software engineer role with 65 points on 17th march. Do you guys think i'll get it in this round ? or I'll have to wait for some time?


Possible in the coming round or the round after that.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

3more days to go!!!
The suspense is killing me &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> 3more days to go!!!
> The suspense is killing me ��


Same here Bro...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

This month is going damn slow


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

I submitted my EOI yesterday. I hope to receive the invitation on the 23rd March round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

Great i submitted on 14th of feb ,with 60 points .
Will i get this in this round ??
Next what are the next step after this invitation or what are the documents that we have to submit


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Great i submitted on 14th of feb ,with 60 points .
> Will i get this in this round ??
> Next what are the next step after this invitation or what are the documents that we have to submit


Can't be sure about the invite, it totally depends on the waiting list of the candidates in each points bucket and also depends on the points bucket that DIBP chooses to give more priority in that round. 

Refer to the following thread for the documents to submit while lodging the Visa request.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

pras07 said:


> This month is going damn slow


Hi pras,

What are chances of getting invitation on 23rd March if EOI was submitted on 11th March with 60 points for 263111.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

muhamhus said:


> Hi pras,
> 
> What are chances of getting invitation on 23rd March if EOI was submitted on 11th March with 60 points for 263111.


Well, I think 23rd Mar won't be for us because lots of people are still waiting from Feb. So, I am hoping invitation in April second round most probably.


----------



## Naveenk14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Any scope for ICT business analyst to get invitation form NSW with 55+5 and competent english?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Naveenk14 said:


> Any scope for ICT business analyst to get invitation form NSW with 55+5 and competent english?


Very hard...


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Guys please reply at the earliest:

I have filed my EOI on 17th of March,
in the ACS, my experience is counted from feb 2011, which gives me 5 yrs of experience and corresponding points. However while filling the EOI, I put all my experience (7 yrs) as relevant. 

Although this doesn't change the points that I am eligible for, should I go back and change my experience? and if I update my EOI now, will the date of my EOI get updated to today's?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

schatzii said:


> Guys please reply at the earliest: I have filed my EOI on 17th of March, in the ACS, my experience is counted from feb 2011, which gives me 5 yrs of experience and corresponding points. However while filling the EOI, I put all my experience (7 yrs) as relevant. Although this doesn't change the points that I am eligible for, should I go back and change my experience? and if I update my EOI now, will the date of my EOI get updated to today's? Thanks


If points breakup does not change, then DOE will remain the same as before.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

schatzii said:


> Guys please reply at the earliest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Do update the information.


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I went back and changed the previous 2 years of experience as not related. (BTW it's really weird cos it's the same role in the same company)

Points and date of submission remains unchanged. Will stay sleep less for the next 3 days now.

all the best for you guys!

Thanks.


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

schatzii said:


> Thanks guys, I went back and changed the previous 2 years of experience as not related. (BTW it's really weird cos it's the same role in the same company)
> 
> Points and date of submission remains unchanged. Will stay sleep less for the next 3 days now.
> 
> ...


welcome to the sleepless brigade


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

rc4aus said:


> welcome to the sleepless brigade


TRUUEEEEEE... I am sleepless too..:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you get invitation for 190 can you also get invitation for 189 couple days after?


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

EOI submitted on 16th March '16 for Mechanical Engineer, subclass 189.
65 points:
Age 30
Education 15
Language 20 (PTE-A)

Waiting with bated breath for March 23rd invite.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> if you get invitation for 190 can you also get invitation for 189 couple days after?


If you've received an invitation for a 190, your EOI will be locked until that invitation expires. If you've submitted a second EOI for the 189, then you may receive an invitation at any time (depending of course on how many people are ahead of you in the queue).


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.

For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.

Please let me know whow to add experience in the EOI ?

As ACS has deducted 2 years so I am left with 3 years experience. In these three years I was software developer then promoted to Sr. software developer. So How should I add the experience ?

1) Should I combine the total three years and mark it relevant. If yes then what should be the job title in this as currently I am working as Sr. software developer but in past I was softeware developer.

2) Should I add multiple experiences one for software developer and second for Sr. software developer ?

Please note that I am in the same company since joing.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have already submitted EOI but still have some doubt about work experience section. As I have worked in same company and got promotions between so I'm not sure how to add work experience.
> 
> For example:- I have worked 5 years in company. First I was Jr. software developer then became software developer and then Sr. software developer.
> 
> ...


You should add ACS approved experience as relevant and the remaining years as not relevant to your job code(Your designation doesn't matter. Developer or Senior Dev, it doesn't really matter). You could add your irrelevant experience by selecting option NO while claiming your experience.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Peeps,

I've submitted an EOI on 07th March 2016 for Accountant General selecting both 189 and 190routes. For 190 I chose NSW. In your experience when can I expect an invite? My points breakdown is as follows;

Age (36) - 25
Degree (assessed by CPA) - 15
IELTS (superior - L=8.5, R=9, W=8.5, S=8, Overall 8.5) - 20
State Sponsorship - 5
Total - 65

Thank you in advance!


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you so much.

I have submitted the application and I have started uploading the documents.

Waiting for CO to be assigned.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks.



USI said:


> You should add ACS approved experience as relevant and the remaining years as not relevant to your job code(Your designation doesn't matter. Developer or Senior Dev, it doesn't really matter). You could add your irrelevant experience by selecting option NO while claiming your experience.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just out of curiosity , is anyone tracking the list of 65 pointers who are not yet invited . If so i can create a new tracker , please let me know .


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Just out of curiosity , is anyone tracking the list of 65 pointers who are not yet invited . If so i can create a new tracker , please let me know .


There is no waiting for 65 mate. Subsequently all the 65'ers get invited. 1 or 2 cases might miss out in a small margin and will get in the following rounds.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

USI said:


> There is no waiting for 65 mate. Subsequently all the 65'ers get invited. 1 or 2 cases might miss out in a small margin and will get in the following rounds.


Yes ,understand that buddy , but last round especially I saw the number went high . So just thought of keeping a list if everyone is interested .


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Yes ,understand that buddy , but last round especially I saw the number went high . So just thought of keeping a list if everyone is interested .


Wise thought mate!


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

USI said:


> There is no waiting for 65 mate. Subsequently all the 65'ers get invited. 1 or 2 cases might miss out in a small margin and will get in the following rounds.


I don't think everyone got invited with 65 points on last invitation. After following the tracker the cutoff for software engg. was till 03rd March with 65 points.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Yes ,understand that buddy , but last round especially I saw the number went high . So just thought of keeping a list if everyone is interested .


Hi Vish,

Whats your score for the EOI submission.


----------



## roshan2860 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Roshan-EOI Query*

Hi, 

I got 60 points, are there good chances to get EOI this year?




jamis said:


> New to this forum, planning to lodge the EOI within next few days. Any chance for 65 pointer to get the invitation in the next round? Anybody know when is the next invitation round?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

murtza4u said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am maintaining a EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613). (Link in my Signature) Please let me know the lowest cleared points with EOI having latest/maximum date of effect in 9th March round, by adding comments to the relevant cell so that I can update the sheet accordingly. Thanks in advance for your help guys.


Just realized that you are maintaining a tracker for all . Thanks so much murtza4u


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Vish,
> 
> Whats your score for the EOI submission.


Same as your mate  65


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Same as your mate  65


Great to know that.. we are on the same boat.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

ONE DAY EXACTLY FOR THE ROUND...

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

BEST of luck everyone


----------



## madhuri1310 (Jan 21, 2016)

*March 23rd round*

How far is expected to complete:fingerscrossed: for 60 pointers...


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

madhuri1310 said:


> How far is expected to complete:fingerscrossed: for 60 pointers...


Never know dear. Last round was very sour for 60 pointers. Round before last was slightly better with 20 days of backlog clearance. Looks like a long wait until they surprise us.


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

Any chances of getting an invite in this round for software engineer (261313) with 60 points and DOE 20-DEC-2015??

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I cannot believe that they still haven't posted the result for the first round in March. This month is very bizarre.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Steiger said:


> I cannot believe that they still haven't posted the result for the first round in March. This month is very bizarre.


Maybe the team responsible for the update is busy with other priorities. updating the results comes under least priority set. :juggle:

Best of luck to everyone for another round of rollercoaster ...


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Steiger said:


> I cannot believe that they still haven't posted the result for the first round in March. This month is very bizarre.


Hi bro u come back to forum. Long time to c u . I m also wondering y the l8st is not updated yet. May be they will update after tomorrow round. I wish u will get invited tomorrow and no more 65 pointers there for following round. Cheers.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

When will the results be out , I mean as in IST ? Is it 22 March 7PM IST ?


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

vish555 said:


> When will the results be out , I mean as in IST ? Is it 22 March 7PM IST ?



From 6.30PM IST it starts ... It's all system generated. 

I have got my invite at 6.50PM IST

We are 5 and 1/2 hours behind now ... So it starts from 6.30PM IST 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Good Luck*



naveenarja said:


> From 6.30PM IST it starts ... It's all system generated.
> 
> I have got my invite at 6.50PM IST
> 
> ...


Wow , All the best everyone


----------



## marli15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gosh, no update on the last draw yet. All the best everyone!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Just got some information through a MARA agent.

Last round was only for 65 pointers. Possibly, they have cleared most of them

This time it could be 60 pointers.:juggle:


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

FYI . As per the tracker maintained for 2613 below are some key details :

7 - 65 pointers are yet to be invited as on 9th March + No of ppl submitted after the same 
88 - 60 pointers are waiting , the last cleared date for 60 pointers is 12th March .

All the very best everyone .


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

vish555 said:


> FYI . As per the tracker maintained for 2613 below are some key details :
> 
> 7 - 65 pointers are yet to be invited as on 9th March + No of ppl submitted after the same
> 88 - 60 pointers are waiting , the last cleared date for 60 pointers is 12th March .
> ...


Good Information..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*Thanks *



vish555 said:


> FYI . As per the tracker maintained for 2613 below are some key details :
> 
> 7 - 65 pointers are yet to be invited as on 9th March + No of ppl submitted after the same
> 88 - 60 pointers are waiting , the last cleared date for 60 pointers is 12th March .
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vish555 said:


> FYI . As per the tracker maintained for 2613 below are some key details :
> 
> 7 - 65 pointers are yet to be invited as on 9th March + No of ppl submitted after the same
> 88 - 60 pointers are waiting , the last cleared date for 60 pointers is 12th March .
> ...


Dear Vish I had applied for EOI on Feb 23rd and your statement says the back logs are cleared till March 12th.Is my understanding is wrong here.The fact looks contradicting since I am one of those classic cases where I am still waiting for the invite to come


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear Vish I had applied for EOI on Feb 23rd and your statement says the back logs are cleared till March 12th.Is my understanding is wrong here.The fact looks contradicting since I am one of those classic cases where I am still waiting for the invite to come


2613 was only cleared till 12th December for 60 points, I think he mistyped it.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear Vish I had applied for EOI on Feb 23rd and your statement says the back logs are cleared till March 12th.Is my understanding is wrong here.The fact looks contradicting since I am one of those classic cases where I am still waiting for the invite to come


Sorry my bad , backlogs for 60 pointers are for sure cleared till Dec 12th , that was my typo .

Please refer to the below link you will get all info :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0

Apologies once again for the mistake


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Sorry my bad , backlogs for 60 pointers are for sure cleared till Dec 12th , that was my typo .
> 
> Please refer to the below link you will get all info :
> 
> ...


Awesome this is just to benefit others. Guess 60 pointers will have to wait for 3 to 4 months for sure.Invite will happen but all it takes is time. That's what have been told.Patience will pay off.Stay strong and all the best to one and all awaiting invite


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Sorry my bad , backlogs for 60 pointers are for sure cleared till Dec 12th , that was my typo .
> 
> Please refer to the below link you will get all info :
> 
> ...


Wow, nice documentation. I wish there would be a backlog chart for mechanical engineers 233512.. or do any of you guys have it? ( Generally for everyone )


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Sorry my bad , backlogs for 60 pointers are for sure cleared till Dec 12th , that was my typo .
> 
> Please refer to the below link you will get all info :
> 
> ...


Awesome work Vish.. Kudosss


----------



## gurramdi (Dec 7, 2015)

One have to bear in mind that there are only 384 invites pending for the year and then we reach the cieling.

So i dont think most of 60 pointers will get an invite anyway. March or April or whatever.

Or am i missing something?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

gurramdi said:


> One have to bear in mind that there are only 384 invites pending for the year and then we reach the cieling.
> 
> So i dont think most of 60 pointers will get an invite anyway. March or April or whatever.
> 
> Or am i missing something?


Yes , in which case the others invitations will be issues for 2016-2017 provided if the SOL holds valid and they include it for upcoming year BTW can someone let us know when will the new year start. If I see the history the invitations are issues twice a month.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Yes , in which case the others invitations will be issues for 2016-2017 provided if the SOL holds valid and they include it for upcoming year BTW can someone let us know when will the new year start. If I see the history the invitations are issues twice a month.


1st of July.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 1st of July.


And the invites applied for 2015 -16 will still hold valid right What happens if the SOL was valid for the previous year and it was removed in the new year? What are the impacts


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

gurramdi said:


> One have to bear in mind that there are only 384 invites pending for the year and then we reach the cieling.
> 
> So i dont think most of 60 pointers will get an invite anyway. March or April or whatever.
> 
> Or am i missing something?


For Software engineer's the invites remaining is around 500-550 for this year.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> For Software engineer's the invites remaining is around 500-550 for this year.


Is there any link to view the ceilings for individual I know there is a official page but is there any internal tracking happening


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> And the invites applied for 2015 -16 will still hold valid right What happens if the SOL was valid for the previous year and it was removed in the new year? What are the impacts


What do you mean by invites are valid? 

If yoy submit EOi with 80 points today, but quota rubs dry - then you wed get an invite in July.

Continue with above, If occupation is removed from the sol in 2016-17 you will not get an invite.


----------



## aafarup (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats
I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect an Invitation ? 
Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest. 
Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

aafarup said:


> Hello Expats
> I am posting on behalf of a Friend. He got His Engineers Australia Assessment today and got Engineering Technologist (233914). His total point is 60 ( Age 30+ Education 10 + Overseas Exp 10 + IELTS 10). He is planning to lodge EOI for 189 today. When can he expect an Invitation ?
> Or should he try 190 for NSW ? please suggest.
> Thanks


Please read through all the posts. The waiting period is quite long for 189 and not sure for 190.Depending on the candidate interest am sure one can apply for both at the same time


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

Good luck to everyone expecting an invite in less than 2 hours..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

se29m said:


> Good luck to everyone expecting an invite in less than 2 hours..


What's your point and when did you apply for the invite


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> What's your point and when did you apply for the invite


i was just wishing everyone.. Already got invited last February and already received my grant


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Just keep calm and wait. I do not like people giving predictions. Can't you guys see what happened in January and February? Just sit down and wait for the round.


----------



## sushendesai (Mar 22, 2016)

I lodged EOI with 65 points for Chef 351311 yesterday night. Will I receive invite today


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

Any luck guys?..what's happening..don't see any updates


----------



## se29m (Oct 27, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Any luck guys?..what's happening..don't see any updates


20 more minutes


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Awesome work Vish.. Kudosss


This is not mine bro .. All credits goes to murtza4u ...


I just saw it and shared with you all


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Wondering how far they will clear backlog for 2613


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

No Invite yet;; T.T


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> No Invite yet;; T.T


Not today as far as i know


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> No Invite yet;; T.T


Based from I've seen, this year 60 points clearance won't be as good as last year which up to 23/03/15

My EOI for 2613 date is 09/03/16, should I expect to wait for another 5-6 months?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Not today as far as i know


It is 23rd March 00:01.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Steiger said:


> It is 23rd March 00:01.


Oh.. ) well ..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Oh.. ) well ..


Not for me unfortunately. The wait is going to be more and more looks like


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

Got invite for spouse. Good luck.
261313. 70 points DOE 11/03/2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Got invite for spouse. Good luck.


Could you please update the tracker?


----------



## mmon (Nov 23, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Got invite for spouse. Good luck.


can you please give us the details of the occupation and EOI date ... thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

cannot believe that there is no 60 pointers who got invited this round as well.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

jairichi said:


> Got invite for spouse. Good luck.


Congratulations 
What is his/her doe?


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Could you please update the tracker?


For sure.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats @ Dr.


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Steiger said:


> cannot believe that there is no 60 pointers who got invited this round as well.


Btw how do you guys find out that 218 invitation is being sent each round for 2613 (March) without seeing their official report?

Refer: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

makapaka said:


> congratulations
> what is his/her doe?


Thanks.
261313. Doe 11/03/2016


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I have received an invite


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats @ Dr.


Thanks Alex.


----------



## vv__a1004 (Feb 23, 2016)

Got invited. 60 pts, 254499 registered nurse.
eoi submitted 18/02/2016


----------



## Chicead (Jan 30, 2016)

Nice, i got my invitation. Thanks the forum for lots of useful tips and information. Woohoo


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

jairichi said:


> Thanks.
> 261313. Doe 11/03/2016



Please share the points as well.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Chicead said:


> Nice, i got my invitation. Thanks the forum for lots of useful tips and information. Woohoo



Please share your details as well.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steiger said:


> cannot believe that there is no 60 pointers who got invited this round as well.


Do u mean any specific category or occupation here.The statement on the whole might be misleading .I see many with 60 responding with invite confirmation


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Please share your details as well.


what about you?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Do u mean any specific category or occupation here.The statement on the whole might be misleading .I see many with 60 responding with invite confirmation


2613 group. Even 65 pointers are not getting invited.


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Steiger said:


> 2613 group. Even 65 pointers are not getting invited.


For how long do they send invitation?


----------



## Chicead (Jan 30, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Please share your details as well.


DOE: 01/03/2016
60 points as a medical scientist 234611


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> For how long do they send invitation?


Probably ended now.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

panks_777 said:


> Please share the points as well.


Age 25 points
English 20 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points.


----------



## Naveen_Neu (Mar 22, 2016)

*Plz post your invite status here*

Folks,

If anybody get the invitation in this round (23rd March 2016) with 60 points for subclass 189 under code 2613* please update here.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Anybody with 65 points 2613 got invite?

Thanks.


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

vv__a1004 said:


> Got invited. 60 pts, 254499 registered nurse.
> eoi submitted 18/02/2016


Congrats. I submitted on 1/03/16. Have to wait for my agent to give me the news! I don't have access. Any other nurses got invited?


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Anybody with 65 points 2613 got invite?
> 
> Thanks.


Btw how did you guys find out that 218 invitation is being sent each round for 2613 (March) without seeing their official report?

Refer: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...boA/edit#gid=0


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steiger said:


> 2613 group. Even 65 pointers are not getting invited.


Is this an indication that it is not possible at all in the future :-(


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

PeterAus said:


> Congrats. I submitted on 1/03/16. Have to wait for my agent to give me the news! I don't have access. Any other nurses got invited?


Hope for the best.. Same here... Gotta deal with sleepless night :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Is this an indication that it is not possible at all in the future :-(


Yes just give up and wait until July ~ September 2016.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

USI said:


> what about you?


No idea..mine EOI was filled by the agent. will have the info by tomorrow.


----------



## sushendesai (Mar 22, 2016)

Got invitation on skillselect account but didn't receivied any mail.

Chef 351311
point score 65
application date 22/3/2016


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Yes just give up and wait until July ~ September 2016.


I am ready to wait even if it takes a year but can I be optimistic of getting an invite


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

Mechanical Engineer with 60 point got 189 invitation . 
Very happy. Thanks a lot to the forum for all useful help. Pray for me friends.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> I am ready to wait even if it takes a year but can I be optimistic of getting an invite


Yes.


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I am ready to wait even if it takes a year but can I be optimistic of getting an invite



Yes

For sure you will get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> I am ready to wait even if it takes a year but can I be optimistic of getting an invite


What are your points?

Normally, candidates from your designation are still awaiting from December 2015 who have 60 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Congrats to all invited!

Guys please do not forget to update your details on the TRACKER!

*


----------



## pr_ans (Nov 23, 2015)

I just received the invite guys (email). Thank you all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

65 pointers for 2613** are getting invited?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sandeshrego said:


> What are your points?
> 
> Normally, candidates from your designation are still awaiting from December 2015 who have 60 points.


60 and applied on Feb 23rd


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

kmb_cuet said:


> Mechanical Engineer with 60 point got 189 invitation .
> Very happy. Thanks a lot to the forum for all useful help. Pray for me friends.


When did you apply EOI?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

No invite yet  

Are the invitations over ?


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 65 pointers for 2613** are getting invited?


I dont think so ..


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

kmb_cuet, may I know your EOI date


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Did any computer and network engineer received an invite with 60 points?


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

My friend submitted EOI for 261313 on 13th March with 65 points

Didn't got the invite yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> PeterAus said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. I submitted on 1/03/16. Have to wait for my agent to give me the news! I don't have access. Any other nurses got invited?
> ...


What profession and EOI date?


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

PeterAus said:


> What profession and EOI date?


My signature?? Did u get an invite


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

kmb_cuet said:


> Mechanical Engineer with 60 point got 189 invitation .
> Very happy. Thanks a lot to the forum for all useful help. Pray for me friends.


Bro, when did u apply for eoi


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

Guys, looking at today's round, I have accepted the invitation of NSW nomination application for 190, anyone got any ideas how long it will take to be processed? Thanks.

My occupation is 261312


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

wilfredlams said:


> Guys, looking at today's round, I have accepted the invitation of NSW nomination application for 190, anyone got any ideas how long it will take to be processed? Thanks.
> 
> My occupation is 261312


Please share your SS timelines. To your question, processing takes the same time as 189.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

USI said:


> Please share your SS timelines. To your question, processing takes the same time as 189.


If that's the case one could wait and get 189 right? Usually people don prefer since are bounded for a particular time period with 190


----------



## wilfredlams (Sep 11, 2015)

USI said:


> Please share your SS timelines. To your question, processing takes the same time as 189.


I mean time it take until they will approve the nomination.

My SS timeline:
12/03/2016 lodged added SS190 to EOI with 60+5 261312
Invited to apply for NSW SS 18/03/2016
Applied 23/3/2016
Waiting for Nomination


----------



## Shikhar_sharma (Mar 22, 2016)

pras07 said:


> Did any computer and network engineer received an invite with 60 points?


Hey,

I just got the invite. Filed EOI on 23rd Feb with 60 points and 263111. Applied for 189.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Guys nobody with 65 points for 261313 got invite today?

Regards


----------



## Tamer83 (Mar 8, 2016)

Any 60 pointer 233513 got invited, please share your DOE


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> If that's the case one could wait and get 189 right? Usually people don prefer since are bounded for a particular time period with 190


If you are going for SS then make sure you have separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

Any 60 or 65 pointers 261313 applicants received invitation in this round please update along with DOE.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shikhar_sharma said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just got the invite. Filed EOI on 23rd Feb with 60 points and 263111. Applied for 189.


Great man. Congrats.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

muhamhus said:


> Hi pras,
> 
> What are chances of getting invitation on 23rd March if EOI was submitted on 11th March with 60 points for 263111.


Brother did you get invite today?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Till what time do they send invite? Is it over for the day or can we expect it now also?

Regards


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

pras07 said:


> muhamhus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pras,
> ...


My case is with MARA agent actually. So probably would get to know little later if invited. Will let you know bro


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Till what time do they send invite? Is it over for the day or can we expect it now also?
> 
> Regards


It's over. Experienced people already said in this post


----------



## sspra (Mar 11, 2016)

muhamhus said:


> My case is with MARA agent actually. So probably would get to know little later if invited. Will let you know bro


Can you also kindly check on status for 261313 with MARA agent.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations to all who were invited. Pls updated the immitracker. Thank you. Good luck all 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

Mithung said:


> When did you apply EOI?


6th march
ielts all 6 work exp 8 year


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't know when we will get invitation.


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

What is the date for next round.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

naveenarja said:


> My friend submitted EOI for 261313 on 13th March with 65 points
> 
> Didn't got the invite yet
> 
> ...


Hi Naveen,

Any update if your friend got invite or not?

Regards.


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

It seems not even a single person get invitation with 60 points under 261313 from last two rounds. God please help.


----------



## Aspirant_189 (May 2, 2015)

Dear all,

Today I received my PTE-A score (all 80+). Just now I submitted the EOI (for 65 points). I didn't know the current invitation round was today.

What is the chance that I will get invited in this round? Or am I being wishful?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aspirant_189 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today I received my PTE-A score (all 80+). Just now I submitted the EOI (for 65 points). I didn't know the current invitation round was today.
> 
> What is the chance that I will get invited in this round? Or am I being wishful?


Based on todays round... very very difficult to say, but most likely you will not get invited.


----------



## schatzii (Mar 7, 2016)

Guys, 

Any idea when is the next round? 

Also has our quota for the year is over? if yes, do we have to wait till july then? 


---------------------------
65 pointer; CODE: 261313; EOI: 17th March


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

karan27 said:


> It seems not even a single person get invitation with 60 points under 261313 from last two rounds. God please help.


When did u apply for EOI


----------



## kmb_cuet (Feb 6, 2016)

vthomas said:


> kmb_cuet, may I know your EOI date


Eoi submitted on 6th march

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

karan27 said:


> What is the date for next round.


Next round will be on 13 th april and 27th april 2016. Cheers


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

djdoller said:


> Next round will be on 13 th april and 27th april 2016. Cheers


Is that so? I was hoping it wud be on 6th and the 20th ...


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

With the today's invitation round, it almost seems that DIBP has only handful number of invites for 2613XX. Obviously, DIBP will want them to keep alive for high pointers (70+) in upcoming few rounds. I know the pain of waiting for this invite .. Just keep fingers crossed and dont lose the hope. 

Also, I have seen DIBP was very inconsistent in issuing invites for 2613.. Most of the rounds, very less invites. But suddenly, they flood . However, there is no second thought that, this year has been really a hard one for 2613 applicants..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

bharathi039 said:


> With the today's invitation round, it almost seems that DIBP has only handful number of invites for 2613XX. Obviously, DIBP will want them to keep alive for high pointers (70+) in upcoming few rounds. I know the pain of waiting for this invite .. Just keep fingers crossed and dont lose the hope.
> 
> Also, I have seen DIBP was very inconsistent in issuing invites for 2613.. Most of the rounds, very less invites. But suddenly, they flood . However, there is no second thought that, this year has been really a hard one for 2613 applicants..


Hey Bharathi I have been told that irrespective of the pains you go through you will be given an invite sometime down the lane.So hope can do it I suppose.Let's stay strong


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

I applied for eoi on 26 Jan 2016 with 60 points under 261313 for 189


----------



## al_ (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, 
Did any accountant receive an invitation for the 23rd march round?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jimmy001 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi everyone,

What time do we get to know about today's invitations? Thanks


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Did anyone (Engineering Technologist)with 55+5 NSW pointers for 190 got invite ?

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

al_ said:


> Hi,
> Did any accountant receive an invitation for the 23rd march round?
> 
> Many thanks.


Nope

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

I am going to uoload docs for 190 nomination today. Should I upload matriculation and highschool (12th grade) marks certificates too? My last qualification from overseas is a Bachelor degree in commerce (only attaching this would be enough?)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicden25 (Mar 23, 2016)

panks_777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't got invited during last round..applied EOI on 8th @03:30 pm IST 65 points.


Hi was there an invitation last night? Were you invited? Thanks


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Abhi... Didn't got the invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicden25 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi anyone who knows if there was an invitation last night? Thanks


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

nicden25 said:


> Hi anyone who knows if there was an invitation last night? Thanks



Yes, it happened and people posted on receiving their invitations too yesterday evening; but many people are still waiting 

But I am sure wait will pay them more in future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

*Age constraint*

Hi Frnds,

I have submitted my EOI on 15th Feb for 2613	"Software and Applications Programmers" with 60 points for 189. By end of April, I will be crossing 32 yrs. Will I be loosing 5 points for age automatically?? or still I will be having 60 points.. Please share your thoughts. 

Cheers.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

prabhurang said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15th Feb for 2613	"Software and Applications Programmers" with 60 points for 189. By end of April, I will be crossing 32 yrs. Will I be loosing 5 points for age automatically?? or still I will be having 60 points.. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers.


You mean you will be 33 or 32?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

prabhurang said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15th Feb for 2613	"Software and Applications Programmers" with 60 points for 189. By end of April, I will be crossing 32 yrs. Will I be loosing 5 points for age automatically?? or still I will be having 60 points.. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers.


You will lose points on the day you turn 33 years old.


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*March 23 invite*



USI said:


> If you are a 2613** then you have a long way to go buddy. Unless they invite like Jan and early feb rounds, it's highly unlikely to get an invite. There are people waiting with EOI date 15th December who did not receive an invite in Feb 17th round.
> 
> We receive invites after 12:00 am PST Australian time. IST +6 hours. 16th feb 6:00pm would be their 17th 00:00, hence it looks like we get a day before.


Hi,

Good Morning. Did anyone get invite for March 23. I have filed my EOI on 11 March 3:40PM IST for computer network and system engineer.
I have 70 points, I am yet to get an update on invite.

Thanks


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

Got invited. Registered Nurse. 
EOI date 02/03/16. 
Points:60
Good luck everyone. Cheers!


----------



## Jimmy001 (Mar 9, 2016)

I have submitted mine on 09/03/2016 as registered nurse, Subclass 190 with 60 points. No invitation yet, anyone got the invitation who has applied as a registered nurse?


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks mate..


----------



## PeterAus (Mar 9, 2016)

Jimmy001 said:


> I have submitted mine on 09/03/2016 as registered nurse, Subclass 190 with 60 points. No invitation yet, anyone got the invitation who has applied as a registered nurse?


This thread is mainly for the invitation rounds pertaining to subclass 189. Subclass 190 doesn't have scheduled 'invitation rounds' but randomly issues invitation. I was told that it takes an average of 60 days for the same, although some have received it within as low as 2 weeks' time. Shouldn't be long. Good luck!


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Invitation*



naveenarja said:


> No Abhi... Didn't got the invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Salam nveen raja,

Kindly tell me that invitation were send yesterday or it will be send today .

I did not get either up till now 

When did you apply?
I applied with 60 points on 14th f

is there any link where in we can find the details of Invitation sent


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Salam nveen raja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invitations were already sent yesterday, but my friend didn't received yesterday. So he may have to wait for next round else it may be only after 1st July (As we are reaching the ceiling for 2613). You can check more details @
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect 

But the updates from last two rounds are yet to be seen there
Also check details on immigration fracker where people are updating their application details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

Got the invite yesterday for 189.
Mechanical Engineer 
EOI submitted on 16/03/16 with 65 points


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

Got invitation yesterday.


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

kct22 said:


> Got invitation yesterday.


When did you submit your eoi and what points? I submitted mine on 16 Feb for software engineering and no invitation yet?


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

kct22 said:


> Got invitation yesterday.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## bgsm2016 (Mar 3, 2016)

Juke said:


> Got the invite yesterday for 189.
> Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submitted on 16/03/16 with 65 points


Hi, My case will be same but i am currently going through EA assessment. I will lodge in few days. Best of Luck !


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

I didn't received the invite this time as well.. I guess it's clear they will fill the remaining slots with high points like 70 an 75.. This is over for this year for software engineer below 65..best of luck everyone !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

nicden25 said:


> Hi was there an invitation last night? Were you invited? Thanks



There was a invitation round yesterday .. Sorry to say this time 65 pointer too we're not considered under software engineer category..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> I didn't received the invite this time as well.. I guess it's clear they will fill the remaining slots with high points like 70 an 75.. This is over for this year for software engineer below 65..best of luck everyone !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you apply?


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

8th March 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kct22 (Aug 25, 2013)

abin said:


> When did you submit your eoi and what points? I submitted mine on 16 Feb for software engineering and no invitation yet?


I have submitted EOI on 25th Feb for 263111 - computer network and system engineer. For software engineers it depends on the point you have. Please go through the earlier thread you will get the timeline for software engineers.


----------



## naushadqamar (Jul 1, 2015)

*Congrats *



kct22 said:


> Got invitation yesterday.


Congrats


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> 8th March
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied on 16 Feb and still not invited. But one of the guys from forum got invited for eoi submitted on 22 Feb....don't know what's the criteria


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

abin said:


> I applied on 16 Feb and still not invited. But one of the guys from forum got invited for eoi submitted on 22 Feb....don't know what's the criteria



How many points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

Do any one have the info regarding the update on the official site ? When it is done generally ? Any one from past who had some knowledge on this regards.. As it's not clear what is happening at their end .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

I received an invite yesterday 
Had sleepless night 
Called up my agent few mins back and they said i got invited

My observation for Mechanical Engineers

-If your score is 65+, yuo get an invitation in the next round itself
-If your score is 60, you will get an invite in second round


----------



## Naveen_Neu (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey buddy, I am on the same line. I am taking assistance from Y-Axis and they are very clear that we will loose points when we are done with 33 and entering 34 but not entering 33. So i think you have one more year ahead. I guess u born on 1984? (Me, March 1984)


----------



## Naveen_Neu (Mar 22, 2016)

prabhurang said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15th Feb for 2613	"Software and Applications Programmers" with 60 points for 189. By end of April, I will be crossing 32 yrs. Will I be loosing 5 points for age automatically?? or still I will be having 60 points.. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey buddy, I am on the same line. I am taking assistance from Y-Axis and they are very clear that we will loose points when we are done with 33 and entering 34 but not entering 33. So i think you have one more year ahead. I guess u born on 1984? (Me, March 1984)


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*March 23 Invite*



panks_777 said:


> There was a invitation round yesterday .. Sorry to say this time 65 pointer too we're not considered under software engineer category..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have filed my EOI on 11th March with 70 points for 263111. Did any one get an invite for March 23, 2016 round. I do not have an idea as it is Holi and my agent's office is closed for festival.

Were Invites sent out, I do not see any news on that here or on the Australian website.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

You must have got the invite.. Ask them
To share the email or Id to login to see the result 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

kvsnrss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed my EOI on 11th March with 70 points for 263111. Did any one get an invite for March 23, 2016 round. I do not have an idea as it is Holi and my agent's office is closed for festival.
> 
> ...


You definitely must have received an invite..

Person with 60 points, lodged 01/03/16 has got an invite 

Happy Holi 

Check https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## muhamhus (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Pras,

I too got my invitation yesterday. Just been told by my agent.

what about you bro

ANZSCO 263111 COmputer Network & System Engineer
IELTS L, R, W, S : 8.5, 7.5, 7, 7
EOI(189) 60 Points: 11th MAR 2016
Invitation: 23rd MAR 2016
Visa Lodge:
PCC:
Medicals:
Grant:
IED:


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Confusion*



sandeshrego said:


> You definitely must have received an invite..
> 
> Person with 60 points, lodged 01/03/16 has got an invite
> 
> ...


Dear but i did not get the invite , i applied with 60 points on 14th Feb 2016 for 190 visa industrial engineer 

Please tell me


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Happy Holi*



sandeshrego said:


> You definitely must have received an invite..
> 
> Person with 60 points, lodged 01/03/16 has got an invite
> 
> ...




Thanks for your input.


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi,

My EOI was filed on 27-Feb with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst. I have still not got any invite. Can someone guide me?

REgards,
Naveen


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear but i did not get the invite , i applied with 60 points on 14th Feb 2016 for 190 visa industrial engineer
> 
> Please tell me


I am not so sure, but as far as my knowledge, 190 visa does not need an invitation I think.
The procedure for 189 Visa is through EOI, and through invitation round.
But procedure for 190 could be different. 
However Bro, please check with seniors in this forum.


----------



## mgkarthick (Sep 21, 2015)

no 1984 born still have one more year guys.,... dont loose hope... fasten your belt for flying asap... Refer below my calculation.

Calculate duration between two dates – results

From and including: Thursday, 1 March 1984
To and including: Wednesday, 23 March 2016
Result: 11,711 days
It is 11,711 days from the start date to the end date, end date included
Or 32 years, 23 days including the end date



Naveen_Neu said:


> Hey buddy, I am on the same line. I am taking assistance from Y-Axis and they are very clear that we will loose points when we are done with 33 and entering 34 but not entering 33. So i think you have one more year ahead. I guess u born on 1984? (Me, March 1984)


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks for reply*



sandeshrego said:


> I am not so sure, but as far as my knowledge, 190 visa does not need an invitation I think.
> The procedure for 189 Visa is through EOI, and through invitation round.
> But procedure for 190 could be different.
> However Bro, please check with seniors in this forum.


Dear ,

190 VISA requires an invitation from the state as it is evident from the tracker of immi which you shared before ,
Please reply , i am getting confused :eyebrows:


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*thanks for reply*



sandeshrego said:


> I am not so sure, but as far as my knowledge, 190 visa does not need an invitation I think.
> The procedure for 189 Visa is through EOI, and through invitation round.
> But procedure for 190 could be different.
> However Bro, please check with seniors in this forum.


Dear ,

190 VISA requires an invitation from the state as it is evident from the tracker of immi which you shared before ,
Please reply , i am getting confused :eyebrows:


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Info for ICT*

Hi Guys,

I'm not sure if this information has already been shared. But someone on this thread mentioned that we don't know if 2613XX will be on the next SOL.

https://submissions.education.gov.au/forms/archive/2015_16_sol/pages/index

The recommendation from ACS is to keep most 2613XX and to include 2612XX roles into the SOL.

If the SOL is decided by Department of Education and Training then this should be credible information unless i'm missing something.

Let me know your thoughts.

Regards,
Austin


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear ,
> 
> 190 VISA requires an invitation from the state as it is evident from the tracker of immi which you shared before ,
> Please reply , i am getting confused :eyebrows:


Bro, I am not the right person. I would not like to misguide you. I think 190 invitations are sent randomly. There is no particular round for 190 Visa. Re-check in other threads.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> I received an invite yesterday
> Had sleepless night
> Called up my agent few mins back and they said i got invited
> 
> ...


Congrats Sandesh. Really happy for you. All the very best.

I am glad that a 6th March 60pointer too got an invitation too


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*60 and 65 pointers 2613*

Anyone who has filed there EOI with 65 points in march got their invite for 261313 ?

Can we conclude that their are very less chances for 60 and 65 pointers to get invited in coming months ?

I still am optimistic but do want to cop up with the reality here . 

Senior members your thoughts will be greatly appreciated .

Thanks in Advance ,

Vish


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

vish555 said:


> Anyone who has filed there EOI with 65 points in march got their invite for 261313 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are very thin possibility for 261313 with 60 and 65 pointers in the future rounds..moreover there are possibilities of changes in list for most of the skill under this anzcode to go under CSOL in next year invitations..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear ,
> 
> 190 VISA requires an invitation from the state as it is evident from the tracker of immi which you shared before ,
> Please reply , i am getting confused :eyebrows:


Visa subclass 190 is little different than 189. Below are the steps that you need to follow for 190 visa:

1. Create an EOI with 190 sub class and select the state which you are interested for.

2. And then you need to go to state specific link and apply for nomination (along with your EOI id). Each state has different process for this. For example, if you are opting for Vic, you need create an account in their site and submit your resume and other docs. But for NSW, this is little different, You just need to sumbit 190 EOI and select 'NSW' in your preferred state. NSW will automatically pick your EOI and send '*Nomination Invite*' based on your points and skill code. Later, you need to apply for this nomination. Till this point, you wont see any status change in your EOI.

3. Once your nomination is approved by the state authority, you will receive '*Visa Invite*'. This is where you actually start your visa filling process. There is no strict time frame when you will receive this invite. Its upto the state that approves your nomination and it can happen at any time. After this stage, your EOI status will be change from 'Submitted' to 'Invited'. 

4. From hereon, its same as like 189 visa process. You just need to pay the fee, submit the doc and get your grant.


----------



## sid.chopra82 (Aug 11, 2015)

Got Invited Today


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) (60 Points)

Age: 25 Points
ACS Filed: 8th Feb 2016 
ACS Result: +Ve 23rd Feb 2016
Experience claimable: 7 years (10 Points)
Education: 15 Points
PTE-A : L70 R71 W67 S75 (10 Points)

EOI: 27/02/2016
Invitation: 23/03/2016


----------



## aldoboy (Feb 5, 2016)

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if this information has already been shared. But someone on this thread mentioned that we don't know if 2613XX will be on the next SOL.
> 
> ...


2613XX and the rest of ICT occupations should be fine as they haven't been flagged yet
Whilst Accounting is on the other hand

https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2015-2016


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

sid.chopra82 said:


> Got Invited Today
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Seriously , what time did you get your invitation . I am surprised by the fact that invitation are still being sent . 

Congratulation mate


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

sid.chopra82 said:


> Got Invited Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!! Did you mean today you got invite? What time exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> There are very thin possibility for 261313 with 60 and 65 pointers in the future rounds..moreover there are possibilities of changes in list for most of the skill under this anzcode to go under CSOL in next year invitations..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure about the below stated because i am reading the opposite ?

Where did you get the information from ?

Please refer to the below link that has been shared 

https://submissions.education.gov.au...ol/pages/index


----------



## sid.chopra82 (Aug 11, 2015)

Got informed by Agent today, not sure when they received the Invite.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

sid.chopra82 said:


> Got informed by Agent today, not sure when they received the Invite.


you gave all of a ray of hope 

You must have received it yesterday itself


----------



## abin (May 6, 2015)

Just talked to my agent.....it seems for software engineers this time also they prioritized the 65 pointers....not 60


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

abin said:


> Just talked to my agent.....it seems for software engineers this time also they prioritized the 65 pointers....not 60



Till which date it was prioritized?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*70 points*



nickgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI was filed on 27-Feb with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst. I have still not got any invite. Can someone guide me?
> 
> ...



No invite with 70 points? :O That is surprising..but I learnt that System and Business analyst competition is very tough. Thought qualifying points are 60, people are easily getting 65 points it seems...need to check with someone who applied on that skill. Good Luck.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi,

I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


----------



## kawal_547 (Nov 17, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


Why 190 when you have 189 and a window to go n work anywhere in Aus?


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


Not that I'm aware of by theory. I have read that if you get 189 invite onlythen NSW will not consider your EOI.


----------



## raidergator (Mar 11, 2016)

kawal_547 said:


> Why 190 when you have 189 and a window to go n work anywhere in Aus?


Well I chose both as I heard that you are bound to receive a 190 invitation before 189. Plus I've lived in Sydney before and it is where I'll go regardless of which visa I may receive. Sydney is like my second home


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

wilfredlams said:


> Guys, looking at today's round, I have accepted the invitation of NSW nomination application for 190, anyone got any ideas how long it will take to be processed? Thanks.
> 
> My occupation is 261312



I accepted the nsw invite in feb end and could lodge visa application for 261312 on March beginning.. Waiting for co to be assigned .. May get visa im june end


----------



## dheeraj81 (Aug 10, 2015)

nickgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI was filed on 27-Feb with 70 points for ICT Business Analyst. I have still not got any invite. Can someone guide me?
> 
> ...



Hi Naveen, Kindly double check, members on expatforum with 70 pts and EOI 10 March 2016 have confirmed they have received invite.


----------



## kvsnrss (Feb 28, 2016)

*Medical and PCC*



krish4aus said:


> Not that I'm aware of by theory. I have read that if you get 189 invite onlythen NSW will not consider your EOI.


Hi,

May I know how to book a slot for Medicals and PCC in India.
I would like to apply for PCC and Medicals so that I will have the documents ready.
I have an invite and would like to proceed further on this.
All your help and inputs are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

bharathi039 said:


> Visa subclass 190 is little different than 189. Below are the steps that you need to follow for 190 visa:
> 
> 1. Create an EOI with 190 sub class and select the state which you are interested for.
> 
> ...


----------



## lychik (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I wish all of us best of luck to be invited.

I'm in Sydney and local time now is 21:50 pm and I haven't got any invitation. Website border.gov.au still does not have any results of 23 Mar invitation round. Given the day is almost finished I feel like I'm not getting my invitation today  

Guys, can you please post here who has got their invitations today?

=================
Software Engineer 261313
Visa 189 - 65 points
Visa 190 - 70 points
EOI date of effect - 18/03/2016
Invitation - :noidea:
=================


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Naveen, Kindly double check, members on expatforum with 70 pts and EOI 10 March 2016 have confirmed they have received invite.


Thanks for your reply. I checked with my immigration agent and they said they have not received any invitation. Is there any other way I can find out? I have my EOI number with me.


----------



## vivz (Feb 5, 2016)

Once you get an email mentioning nsw is ready to nominate you for 190...please accept it and you need to send required docs and pay $300.. After review(after around 10 days), nsw send invitation.. Once u get this invitation, an option to accept the invite will be listed under skill select.. Once you accept this invite, need to pay the fees and upload all docs


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

lychik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No invites for 65 pointer under software category this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Likith (Mar 13, 2016)

Got my Invitation exactly at 23/03/2016 12.22AM Melbourne time..Best of luck for all

263311	Telecommunications Engineer

23.02.2016 - EA Assessement Submission
01.03.2016 - EA +ve Assessment
07.03.2016- PTE Academic
08.03.2016- R-78,S-89,L-76,W-67 
11.03.2016 - EOI for 189- 60 Points
23.03.2016- Invitation Received


----------



## himanshukapoor (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,

Any hopes for Invites for 60 pointers under 261313 (Software and Application Programmers) in April or it will delay to July as Ceiling is being reached?

EOI Submission: 6th Feb 

Not invited yet.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

himanshukapoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any hopes for Invites for 60 pointers under 261313 (Software and Application Programmers) in April or it will delay to July as Ceiling is being reached?
> 
> ...


Very difficult to predict now mate . For the last 2 rounds none of the 2613 has been invited for both 60 and 65 pointers . Lets all hope that April has some good news for all of us . But looking at the current scenario its difficult ...


----------



## ahmish (Mar 23, 2016)

*Invitation Round in April*

Hi,

Anyone could let me know what would be the dates of 'Invitation Round' for April 2016?


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have done my skills assessment. I have 4 years of exp but Engineers Australia assessed only 2yrs because for first 2yrs i was on student visa. 

Now can i claim the points for 4 yrs of exp. or i have to mention in my eoi only 2yrs as per engineers Australia?

Will DIBP accept 4yrs or only 2yrs as per the assesment.


----------



## jairichi (Jun 8, 2014)

azam_qr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have done my skills assessment. I have 4 years of exp but Engineers Australia assessed only 2yrs because for first 2yrs i was on student visa.
> 
> ...


2 years only.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

bgsm2016 said:


> Hi, My case will be same but i am currently going through EA assessment. I will lodge in few days. Best of Luck !


Best of luck to you too!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ahmish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone could let me know what would be the dates of 'Invitation Round' for April 2016?


Check this

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## ahmish (Mar 23, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> They have not announced April dates on their website.


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, Buddy. I am 1984 born (April '84).. This is a good news for me.. 

Thank you.


----------



## essamali9 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all,
anyone know when results for 23, March will be published ?


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am maintaining a EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613). (Link in my Signature) Please let me know the lowest cleared points with EOI having latest/maximum date of effect for 23th March round, You may reply here or add comments to the relevant cell on the sheet so that I can update the sheet accordingly. Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## essamali9 (Mar 9, 2016)

murtza4u said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am maintaining a EOI Backlog Clearance History sheet for Software & Application Programmers (2613). (Link in my Signature) Please let me know the lowest cleared points with EOI having latest/maximum date of effect for 23th March round, You may reply here or add comments to the relevant cell on the sheet so that I can update the sheet accordingly. Thanks in advance for your help guys.


great work, very helpful
but, how we can get similar information about visa 190?
how many applicants (2613xx) are waiting for NSW 5 SS points?
is there any chance for 55 pointers this year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

essamali9 said:


> great work, very helpful but, how we can get similar information about visa 190? how many applicants (2613xx) are waiting for NSW 5 SS points? is there any chance for 55 pointers this year?


Check immitracker it has tons of data.


----------



## praveshbabu (Nov 28, 2015)

Guys would like to see the graph results of March 09 round . Cant find it online. Why dont they share those details nowadays.

Thanks for helping me out in advance.

Regards,
Pravesh


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

praveshbabu said:


> Guys would like to see the graph results of March 09 round . Cant find it online. Why dont they share those details nowadays.
> 
> Thanks for helping me out in advance.
> 
> ...


They usually take time to update. Assuming they'll put em up sometime next week.


----------



## Mihi (Mar 24, 2016)

I also submitted my EOI with 70 points for business and systems analyst on the 15 march. Was hoping to get invited by 23 March but surprisingly did not receive any invitation. Very strange situation as there are only few people with 70 points. Did you receive any updates on this?


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

I got an invite today. My immigration agent just forwarded the invitation to me today.
I had applied under sub class 189 ICT BA with 70 points on 27-Feb


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickgoel said:


> I got an invite today. My immigration agent just forwarded the invitation to me today. I had applied under sub class 189 ICT BA with 70 points on 27-Feb


Congrats!)

What was your doe?


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

dheeraj81 said:


> Hi Naveen, Kindly double check, members on expatforum with 70 pts and EOI 10 March 2016 have confirmed they have received invite.





andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!)
> 
> What was your doe?


Sorry. What is DOE?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickgoel said:


> Sorry. What is DOE?


Date of effect of your EOI


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Date of effect of your EOI


DOE is 27-Feb-2016
Subclass 189
ICT BA
Points: 70


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys who expecting an invite, please move to a newly created thread

==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.<==

It could help you, in gathering new information.


----------



## nickgoel (Mar 23, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> Guys who expecting an invite, please move to a newly created thread
> 
> ==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for April 2016 round.<==
> 
> It could help you, in gathering new information.


Hi,

What is the process of getting PCC from Dubai?


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
I am a new joiner with the following details:

Anzsco code : 141311 (Hotel or Motel Manager)
Age : 30 points
English : 10 points
Qualification : 15 points
Experience : 10 points
NSW state nomination : 5 points
Total : 65+5
EOI for 190(NSW) : 09.03.2016


Now ,as per the information at myimmitracker and on the other threads i could gather that ICT Business and System Analysts, Software and Applications Programmers,Accountants are the ones who are getting the maximum invitations as they are in higher demand in comparison to the other occupations.My question (to anyone who could answer) is NSW has a total of 4000 invitations to send in this financial year and 1344 invitations have already been sent till Jan.Is there any possibility of me getting an invitaion?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

nickgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the process of getting PCC from Dubai?


If you are in UAE tou can apply online at https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/smartphoneservices/goodconduct/en/goodconduct.html
provide emirates id, pay the fees and wait for further instructions from the Crime Investigation Division.


----------



## Punitarana (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,
I have submitted the EOI on 27th Feb 2016.
I have 60 points. And i have applied for subclass 190 NSW. Occupation is Marketing Specialist 225113
I would like to know the time frame when i could receive the invite.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Punitarana said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted the EOI on 27th Feb 2016.
> I have 60 points. And i have applied for subclass 190 NSW. Occupation is Marketing Specialist 225113
> I would like to know the time frame when i could receive the invite.
> Thank you in advance.


Your occupation is not on the NSW occupation list, so unless they add it in future, you won't receive an invitation.


----------



## srinureddy18 (Nov 11, 2015)

*EOI Applied in March*

Hi All,

I applied EOI with 65 points (189) on March 16 2016 under 2613 (SW Engineer) Occupation.

And waiting for invitation. 

By this june1 2016 I will complete 32 years and turn to 33. Can anybody let me know will I loose 5 points for age. I read somewhere grace period will be there for age. Please help me in providing info

Thanks
Srinivas


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

nickgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the process of getting PCC from Dubai?


Contact Us - Power Document Clearing Services

From India.

-Emirates ID proof
-Passport Copy


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

srinureddy18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied EOI with 65 points (189) on March 16 2016 under 2613 (SW Engineer) Occupation.
> 
> ...


On your 33rd birthday, your points will drop to 25 automatically if you have not yet received an invitation. There is no grace period.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

But I learned from another thread , age will be count from effective date of EOI submit. and the points remain same. I am not sure whoch one right.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> srinureddy18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


But I learned from another thread , age will be count from effective date of EOI submit. and the points remain same. I am not sure which one right.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

suewonder said:


> But I learned from another thread , age will be count from effective date of EOI submit. and the points remain same. I am not sure which one right.


Not sure where you heard or read that. Maggie is a member and yes I agree with what she said is right. Its automatically changes the points once you hit 33 age barrier.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

suewonder said:


> But I learned from another thread , age will be count from effective date of EOI submit. and the points remain same. I am not sure which one right.


Unfortunately, not everything you read on forums is correct. The best source of information is the migration regulations which clearly state "At the time of invitation to apply for the visa...." MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unfortunately, not everything you read on forums is correct. The best source of information is the migration regulations which clearly state "At the time of invitation to apply for the visa...." MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 6D General points test for General Skilled Migration visas mentioned in subregulation 2.26AC(1)


hi Maggie,
thank you for your kind information. I was really worried regarding this matter.


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi,

Can you please share with me your roles and responsibilities because my case is similar to your's.
Please help


----------



## mahmin (Mar 30, 2016)

i m credir analyst in a bank any suitable category from folling
finacial investment manager
financial institutional branch manager

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi mates,
I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type.
regards


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

You can apply for both VISAs in a single EOI.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

suewonder said:


> hi mates,
> I just got positive response from engineers Australia. I would like to submit my EOI for subclass 189 and 190 . but my query is, I have to submit two separate EOI or in one EOI have to mention two different visa type.
> regards




It's better to make two separate EOIs that way you might get 2 invites and have a choice of the two . If you make one EOI for the two , then you only have one shot.


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

alexdegzy said:


> It's better to make two separate EOIs that way you might get 2 invites and have a choice of the two . If you make one EOI for the two , then you only have one shot.


Thank you very much for your details answer alexdegzy


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

johnnyaus said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can apply for both VISAs in a single EOI.


Thanks johnnyaus


----------



## Preethi26 (Apr 7, 2016)

I had sent a post however i it has got deleted by another user..why is this happening


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points 55+5 for SS.
I have 1 year Australia Experience. ITA submitted on 17th April
Break Up

Age 25 Ponts
Qual 15 Points
PTE A 10 Points
Aus Exp 1 5 Points
SS NSW 5 Points

Regards
Ridhi

I am applying for ICT BA skill. It is difficult to go through 189 as it's requirement is 70 Points.
Is it possible to get the invite in next round for ICT BA with 60 Points.
What are the trends in the previous months.
Regards
Ridhi


----------



## SOURABH.C (May 28, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points 55+5 for SS.
> I have 1 year Australia Experience. ITA submitted on 17th April
> ...


55+5 pointers have been waiting since ages..try to increase your points


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW approval*

Hi All

Did anybody get invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points. I lodged EOI on 15.04.2016.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Did anybody get invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 60 Points. I lodged EOI on 15.04.2016.
> 
> ...


Hello Ridhi,

You will get an invite but after a long wait. Also, Apply for VISA 189 and requirement is just 65 points not 70 and you (with 65 points) will get an invite in next invitation round only.

So try to increase your points. Re-appear for PTE or claim partner's points if you are married.

Cheers,
JA


----------



## Punitarana (Mar 29, 2016)

I too applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 on March 5th 2016. Points 60 NSW.
Consultant says try to increase points by answering PTE exam. How will husbands points help?
Could you explain? I am Married.


----------



## johnnyaus (Feb 17, 2016)

Punitarana said:


> I too applied for Marketing Specialist 225113 on March 5th 2016. Points 60 NSW.
> Consultant says try to increase points by answering PTE exam. How will husbands points help?
> Could you explain? I am Married.


Hello Punita,

You get 5 points for your partner's skills. 

If you want to claim them then your husband has to sit for PTE exam and get his skills assessed from the respective authority. Once done, you can update your EOI to claim the Partner's points.

That way, your score will reach 65 and you will get invite in next round itself.

Hope this helps !!!

Cheers,
JA


----------



## Punitarana (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for the prompt reply. But i cant do the skill assessment for my husband as he is not holding any degree. Guess option left is to ans PTE and get good marks which will shoot my points to 70.I have my IELTS score with 7.5 average and above 7 in all bands.
Do advice if any thing else can be done . I have applied for 190 Visa


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Punitarana said:


> Thank you so much for the prompt reply. But i cant do the skill assessment for my husband as he is not holding any degree. Guess option left is to ans PTE and get good marks which will shoot my points to 70.I have my IELTS score with 7.5 average and above 7 in all bands. Do advice if any thing else can be done . I have applied for 190 Visa


Go for PTE snd score 79+ in all.


----------



## Punitarana (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you...Stay blessed!!


----------



## pammimeow (Apr 7, 2016)

*NSW invitation*

I applied for NSW invitation on 16/04/2016 with 70 points as a software engineer(65 with all DIBP requirements and 5 points for SS). When can I be invited? Any experience?
Also, are number of invitations reduced in in the months between April - June? 

Thanks


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
It was written somewhere that dated in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

I have submitted EOI on 18 Sept 2015 for 'Software Engineer | 261313' with 60 (55 + 5) (NSW).

Breakdown - 
Age: 30 Points
ACS: +Ve(deducted 2 yeas)
Experience claimable: 7.5 years (10 Points) - Will get 5 points more in Dec 2016.
IELTS : Competent (R - 6.5, L -6.5, S - 7.0, W - 7.0) - 0 points
Education - BE (IT) - 15 points

Can you add me in waiting list. I am planning to wait until Dec 2016 to get 5 points in Experience.
Experts - Can you please tell by when I can get Invitation from NSW ? If not by Dec 2016 but then any chance of getting it after getting 5 points in experience without trying to increase points in English.

Thanks In advance !!

Regards
kapadnis


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

You will only claim points for the employment from september 2012. You need to select nominated occupation "Yes" while filling the work experience in EOI. For work experience before september 2012 you need to select nominated occupation "NO".

So basically you will have to add two work experience on e is nominated to experience from september 2012 and another one for non nominated before 2012. 





jveer said:


> I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
> It was written somewhere that dated in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Bilawal009 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi

I submitted my EOI on 12/April/2016 for 190, but one question in my EOI was "do you want to live outside Australian Capital City" i chose "No. But my friend said to me that you should have chosen "yes" then i updated my EOI on 24/04/16 and chose "yes" to the question. 
My question is that would i lose my position in the queue ?

I have an experience of 9 months in my field but i did not mention it in my EO, would it affect my invitation?


----------



## fshamim2012 (Apr 29, 2016)

d03shah said:


> Hi, anyone with Business Analyst profession got invitation in the recent 9th March round? If yes, could you please share your profile like "When did you apply for invitation and at what points"?
> 
> I applied for invitation on 18th Feb with 65 points, but didn't got any invite


HI , I also applied as Business Analyst on 25th April with pints , Aay idea how long for initiation and does it come for sure ?


----------



## fshamim2012 (Apr 29, 2016)

I applied EOI on 25th Apr 2016 for NSW with 60 pints i,e 55+5 ,. I have IELTS competent score. and got my positive assessment from ACS under Business Analyst, Can you please asnwer to my following queries
1: Please let me know what is the possibility I could get Invitation.
2: How long will it take for Invitation ?
3: For invited applicants, is it confirmed that state will give nomination for sure?

Waiting for your kind reply

Regards,
Faisal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fshamim2012 said:


> I applied EOI on 25th Apr 2016 for NSW with 60 pints i,e 55+5 ,. I have IELTS competent score. and got my positive assessment from ACS under Business Analyst, Can you please asnwer to my following queries 1: Please let me know what is the possibility I could get Invitation. 2: How long will it take for Invitation ? 3: For invited applicants, is it confirmed that state will give nomination for sure? Waiting for your kind reply Regards, Faisal


1. Very low
2. Due to the above - maybe never.
3. With NSW invite almost guarantees approval


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay seniors....urgent help need....tomorrow is my pte result and m expecting good results which can give me 10 more points...that makes my total score from 70 to 80.....now can you please guide me that if around tomorrow12 noon , I update my profile n get new score so WILL I BE ELIGIBLE FOR HOPEFULLY COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190? Please guide should I update my profile or let it be same???


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

My occupation is Marketing Specialist, submitted EOI on 25 April with 70 score.now my pte result will come at 10 am today so if it is 79+ then should i update my profile? WILL THE NEW SCORE WILL VE COUNTED FOR DRAW IF IT HAPPENS TOMORROW? is there any condition that scores should be updated before 2-3 days of draw! In this case please recommend that what should i do? Update my EOI or wait with the same score to sustain my position.....


----------



## fahadamin (Jan 18, 2016)

cataliya said:


> Hay seniors....urgent help need....tomorrow is my pte result and m expecting good results which can give me 10 more points...that makes my total score from 70 to 80.....now can you please guide me that if around tomorrow12 noon , I update my profile n get new score so WILL I BE ELIGIBLE FOR HOPEFULLY COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190? Please guide should I update my profile or let it be same???


how do you know about "COMING FRIDAY DRAW OF 190"? Is it stated somewhere?


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

EOI applied : 30/03:2016 for 190 NSW ,
university-lecturer-242111
points (30 age+ 15 degree + 5 australian degree+ 5 australian work experience + 5 ss)


----------



## Prinaz (Jun 19, 2016)

I have applied in February for the skilled independent visa with 75 points.. However, I haven't received an invite as the ceiling for Auditors, under which I have applied was filled in September 2015. Waiting desperately for the July invite round. Would anyone know on what date the July invite round is scheduled to be held?


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Prinaz said:


> I have applied in February for the skilled independent visa with 75 points.. However, I haven't received an invite as the ceiling for Auditors, under which I have applied was filled in September 2015. Waiting desperately for the July invite round. Would anyone know on what date the July invite round is scheduled to be held?


Aint it always on 1st and 3rd of each month? :confused2:


----------



## gsbhatia55 (Apr 28, 2016)

hello murtza,

hope you are enjoying Victoria 
Buddy need small info. where do you check number of invites job code & point wise. I was checking skillset not able to locate page with this breakup.

thanks 
Gurpreet


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

I have lodged my EOI with 65 (60+5 for NSW state nomination) points on 13th July under 261311 Analyst programmer . 
Age 30 English IELTS R: 7, L: 7, W:7.5 and S:7.5 (10 points)
Education 15 
Experience 5 points (ACS deducted 6 years .. otherwise could be 15 points) 
Total 60 With state nomination 65 (60 + 5) 
Are there any chances of getting a invite ? 
Kindly help me in this regard


----------



## sundeep5577 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi, I applied for eoi 1st August 2016 for Victoria & NSW ss 190. When can I expect an outcome?
Details:
Software engineer 261313
PTE: 65+ in each band
ACS approved exp: 0 as they deducted 6 years of experience
Spouse skills: 5 pts included
Total pts: 55+5


----------



## Sheeshee (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi there, prob not posting in right area but what are the chances of registered nurse (aged care) with an eoi submitted for NSW 60 points of getting an invite for state nomination for the 190?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

sundeep5577 said:


> Hi, I applied for eoi 1st August 2016 for Victoria & NSW ss 190. When can I expect an outcome?
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...




States are unpredictable . Hope you get it soon. All the best


----------

